# Sticky  You Know You're An iNtuitive When...



## lirulin

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> When you use hand gestures and movements to illustrate (literally haha) what you're saying but the hand gestures only make sense to you and only serve to further confuse other people


When your friends make up a sign language named after you in honour of this tendency.


----------



## Azwan

When you space out and forget what you wanted to do before that.


----------



## kiwigrl

When you lay in bed unable to sleep because there was a problem you wanted to solve and it is bugging you that you still can't figure it out (dog with a bone syndrome).


----------



## ManBearPig

When people seem to have trouble following you train of thought


----------



## kiwigrl

When you had plans of things you wanted to get done, but then you get competely sidetracked by an idea or something interesting online.


----------



## Azwan

When people don't get your jokes because they don't get the meaning of it.


----------



## Kalifornia310

scarygirl said:


> When you think everything's complex, and people always miss something, and you feel like there was an universal plot and connection between EVERYTHING (Ne more than Ni, don't you?)
> And
> when you are always thinking and lost in the jnugle of concepts, and feel nice while doing it.


those pesky universal plots!!! its so trippy!!!!!



Van said:


> When the English language is a piss-poor medium for communication
> When sensors think you're a bit stupid because you say things like 'holy pressure plates Batman, I just figured out how traffic lights work!'
> When you're always going on about how you just figured something out, but you're often unable to explain what it is or provide any examples
> When your idea of a joke is 'shuttlecock: a tour bus for fleas'
> When your train of thought forks and you try to follow both paths at once, but end up thinking about the pesky limitations of your human brain instead
> When you then spend ten minutes backtracking mentally because you still want to think about those interesting things, but you can't remember what they are


ALL so true!!!


----------



## pinkrasputin

When you hate the dots already connected for you. The obvious is FTL. :dry:


----------



## Azwan

When you're the only one who laughs in a theater after the comedian said a joke no one gets.


----------



## Azwan

When you have to explain what you're saying because no one really gets you.


----------



## lirulin

When you're studying and go to get a snack, and you accidentally leave your book inthe fridge. But you can't remember what you were studying so you don't realise and just read another book. Which you then also leave in the fridge.
True story.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

When you constantly miss things that are _right in front of your nose_


----------



## dagnytaggart

When you can't comprehend that a good portion of the population is unable to conjure up an image at will. Whereas YOU can conjure up 3D action-packed movies of the plot of your choosing in your mind, with all the special effects and intentional visual/audio changes you wish. And you can visualize to the very detail and visualize the whole picture. And you also have the ability to create complex music in your mind. I just love being an N. :happy: 

^ As a corollary: when people wonder why you get so bored with reality (i.e., mundane day-to-day grocery shopping/sink plumbing/9-5 commute life)


----------



## Think

You are in a restaurant after eating, u are waiting for the change for bill, solving the Rubik cube. The wallet and glasses are on the table, the change arrives, and you leave forgetting the wallet and glasses.
Loosing 2 grands + the wallet and the glasses.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Think said:


> You are in a restaurant after eating, u are waiting for the change for bill, solving the Rubik cube. The wallet and glasses are on the table, the change arrives, and you leave forgetting the wallet and glasses.
> Loosing 2 grands + the wallet and the glasses.


WOW. 

OK you guys, tell me now, which restaurants do you N's like to dine at?

*puts on shoes and coat, grabs Trick or Treat bucket*


----------



## rowingineden

...You don't actually have to study for a test to score an A in it. You're not sure if you actually just remember the stuff on the test somehow or if you're just the world's best guesser.


----------



## Azwan

So true. Sometimes I just can't point out why I got the answer. There was once I was doing a physics MCQ on power and and I look at the options. Suddenly my hand has a mind of it's own and ticked B as the answer. I redid the calculations and the answer was B. If it's not intuition then I don't know what that is.


rowingineden said:


> ...You don't actually have to study for a test to score an A in it. You're not sure if you actually just remember the stuff on the test somehow or if you're just the world's best guesser.


----------



## Azwan

When you look for your glasses to no avail until you realize that you're holding them all along.


----------



## The Exception

You can come up with grand unifying mathematical theories but have trouble remembering your multiplication tables.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Uwace said:


> When you're the only one who laughs in a theater after the comedian said a joke no one gets.


A got a brief story about this one. Back in high school, we were watching Apollo 13 in science class. A character said the following line, and this is what happened.

Character: ALL WE HAVE LEFT IS SHIT!!!
Me: *chuckles, as shit was literally the only thing they had left on the ship*
Class: *stares at me*
Me: What? I thought it was funny.
Girl: OH...hahaha...
Guy: You're the only one who saw/thought that it was funny. (I couldn't tell which one he said.)

I'm not sure if they were being condescending or if they genuinely saw the joke. :mellow:

Anyway, you know you're an intuitive when you're reading a psychology article and your thoughts about the data predict the article's conclusion.


----------



## Raichan

..when you passed by a house and for some reason knew that you would be living in it the next year.

..when you looked at photos of places and for some reason knew that someday these places would hold good memories for you.

(Real stories of my life)


----------



## Raichan

Also, when you can instantly tell people planned to corner you in a discussion.

Or when you can instantly tell when someone was just planning to guide you or already knew what you were feeling before you told them.


----------



## Green Girl

Think said:


> You are in a restaurant after eating, u are waiting for the change for bill, solving the Rubik cube. The wallet and glasses are on the table, the change arrives, and you leave forgetting the wallet and glasses.
> Loosing 2 grands + the wallet and the glasses.


At least you didn't lose the Rubik cube!


----------



## pinkrasputin

Uwace said:


> When you're the only one who laughs in a theater after the comedian said a joke no one gets.


Hahaha. Sometimes I analyze the joke first, and then laugh more hysterically and WAY after anyone else. :laughing:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when you tell people that you walk for exercise, but you really do it so your mind can wander.


----------



## Napoleptic

Dementia in Absentia said:


> You can come up with grand unifying mathematical theories but have trouble remembering your multiplication tables.


Oh, this is so true! I am relatively good at advanced math, but subtraction and division kick my butt. I always scored well on the conceptual part of the math sections of standardized tests, but my score was crap in the calculations - I'd be thinking so much about the entire problem that I'd screw it up by thinking 1+1=11 or something equally retarded. :frustrating:


----------



## lirulin

When you only realise that you live on a one-way street when someone else pointed it out to you...a year and a half after you moved in.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

upon observation of the sun,it is apparent that the arisal(inception) and procedure(presence and progression) of civilized form is dependent upon it's sustaining energies of which could not be so in absence of the microbiological facilities of cosmic formulation to which has birthed of such element,to which gives rise also to the massive entity of planetary structure of which acclaimed scientist carl sagan has written, i wonder if...Etc,Etc:wink:


----------



## TheClog17

God said:


> When you can't comprehend that a good portion of the population is unable to conjure up an image at will. Whereas YOU can conjure up 3D action-packed movies of the plot of your choosing in your mind, with all the special effects and intentional visual/audio changes you wish. And you can visualize to the very detail and visualize the whole picture. And you also have the ability to create complex music in your mind. I just love being an N. :happy:
> 
> ^ As a corollary: when people wonder why you get so bored with reality (i.e., mundane day-to-day grocery shopping/sink plumbing/9-5 commute life)


I'm an N (I think) and I really struggle to think in pictures. I think almost completely as sound. 

On an on-topic note:

...when you analyse the way you think

...when you know you understand something and yet can't explain it to other people and the only way you can explain it to yourself is through inherently understanding those blank leaps


----------



## TheWaffle

When you marvel at concepts that no one else thinks twice about.


----------



## rowingineden

When the phrase "show your work" makes you cringe.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

^To elaborate on that, you know you're an intuitive when you hate showing your work because you find it tedious.


----------



## Musique247

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> A got a brief story about this one. Back in high school, we were watching Apollo 13 in science class. A character said the following line, and this is what happened.
> 
> Character: ALL WE HAVE LEFT IS SHIT!!!
> Me: *chuckles, as shit was literally the only thing they had left on the ship*
> Class: *stares at me*
> Me: What? I thought it was funny.
> Girl: OH...hahaha...
> Guy: You're the only one who saw/thought that it was funny. (I couldn't tell which one he said.)
> 
> I'm not sure if they were being condescending or if they genuinely saw the joke. :mellow:
> 
> Anyway, you know you're an intuitive when you're reading a psychology article and your thoughts about the data predict the article's conclusion.


That made me laugh reading it. I am always laughing "out of turn" (as others may put it)... Especially watching shows like 30rock . And yep, totally relate on reading research articles. They do ALLLL this work to prove a little point... years and years of research. But I love to engage in research. (Of course the process more than the final product...) teeheehee.


----------



## Green Girl

You get in your car and start driving to the bookstore to buy a copy of Max Brooks classic _Zombie Survival Guide_. 
You think about which of your friends truly needs this book for Christmas, and which would not put it to good use.
You think about all the things you would put in your personal zombie survival kit, and how to create the best defensive perimeter.
You find yourself somehow back home in your driveway. You never made it to the bookstore.

This happened to me today.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

An example of when your mind fills in the blanks a little _too _easily: you constantly skip words when you're writing and even sometimes when you're reading out loud. And even after rereading what you wrote a few times, you_ still_ pass over the mistake.
:frustrating:


----------



## Pyroscope

When you end up averaging one meal per-day because you don't notice you're hungry until it's almost over.

When you go to the library and go to take a book out, then realize you left your glasses somewhere on one of the shelves, but when you go find them you then find out you left your wallet on the counter.
I think my touch must create cloaking-devices.

When you rely far too much on knowledge just 'falling together' into your mind.


----------



## melarlee

TheClog17 said:


> I'm an N (I think) and I really struggle to think in pictures. I think almost completely as sound.


This is funny to me. I'm not sure if this is what you're getting at, but last night I was just thinking about how the fact that the people that are close to me voices resonate with me _much_ more than their physical characteristics. When I think about a someone I automatically hear them talking or how their laugh sounds. 

Now that I think about it that makes someone's voice unconsciously very important to me. Squeaky bitches make me want to gauge my eyes out 

Haha, oh well. :crazy:


----------



## Raichan

You can already picture the whole event in your mind including little emotionally intense details of which your boyfriend will be with you at a certain beautiful place - in other hands, envisioning significance before significance takes place.


----------



## Tad Cooper

When things happen in your brain and you realise you've missed the chance to do all of it in realy life =_=
You see things in a very different way.
You feel a bit lost at times.


----------



## Think

When you get a headache when people are talking too much. Mind you, the conversation is not about any concept.


----------



## Shadow1980

Exayevie said:


> When you sometimes have trouble remembering that the world actually exists, and that reality isn't pure consciousness.
> 
> When those rare moments when you realize "Wow, the world is physically real!" sends an odd mixture of rapture and fear through your veins.
> 
> When two seconds after that moment, you begin to ponder whether or not that assumption was right at all. Maybe reality is just pure consciousness... and the cycle repeats.


Omg I struggle with this all the time!! ha ha


----------



## Hushpad

...when you actually have to stop and try to remember if you actually had that _spoken_ conversation with someone, or if you had simply run through the conversation in your head and acted on the determined mental conclusion.

Hint: Thinking, "Does my voice feel like it's been used in the past two hours?" never yields a satisfactory answer.


----------



## kiwigrl

Hushpad said:


> ...when you actually have to stop and try to remember if you actually had that _spoken_ conversation with someone, or if you had simply run through the conversation in your head and acted on the determined mental conclusion.


So... I'm not the only weird who does this. Nice to know.


----------



## AirMarionette

You JUST notice there is a chocolate REINDEER in the coffee cup of PerC's logo. /Awareness fail


----------



## Napoleptic

AirMarionette said:


> You JUST notice there is a chocolate moose in the coffee cup of PerC's logo. /Awareness fail


Er, I think that's a reindeer...you know, for Christmas? :wink:

Edited to add: Sorry, I meant that in the vein that it probably hasn't been up that long.


----------



## AirMarionette

Napoleptic said:


> Er, I think that's a reindeer...you know, for Christmas? :wink:


HAHA. My point exactly.


----------



## Van

You attempt to thank someone and click on the wrong post entirely.


----------



## Napoleptic

Van said:


> You attempt to thank someone and click on the wrong post entirely.


I think you may have just made a lot of people paranoid that everyone else is doing this and that their thanks aren't really warranted. :crazy:


----------



## Van

Napoleptic said:


> I think you may have just made a lot of people paranoid that everyone else is doing this and that their thanks aren't really warranted. :crazy:


----------



## TheClog17

melarlee said:


> This is funny to me. I'm not sure if this is what you're getting at, but last night I was just thinking about how the fact that the people that are close to me voices resonate with me _much_ more than their physical characteristics. When I think about a someone I automatically hear them talking or how their laugh sounds.
> 
> Now that I think about it that makes someone's voice unconsciously very important to me. Squeaky bitches make me want to gauge my eyes out
> 
> Haha, oh well. :crazy:


What I mean is that I experience and think about most things through the voice in my head. Like when I'm reading a book I can't see the situation or the characters, I can just hear my voice telling me the story. It also means I struggle to tell analouge time and do jigsaw puzzles. However, when recently taking an aptitude test, my spatial awareness wasn't too bad...


----------



## Think

You literally do not get any sleep because there are ideas bombarding in your head regarding a solution.


----------



## PyrLove

The full moon eclipse makes you restless and just a bit loony.


----------



## Hemoglobin

You talk to your other intuitive friends about poo and then you give your poos accents. And imagine lives of poo and what they would talk about. Do they have families? Do they wish to send their children to the Fecal Academy or Rectal College?


----------



## TheClog17

Hemoglobin said:


> You talk to your other intuitive friends about poo and then you give your poos accents. And imagine lives of poo and what they would talk about. Do they have families? Do they wish to send their children to the Fecal Academy or Rectal College?


Not rectal college, they won't be there for long...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

TheClog17 said:


> Not rectal college, they won't be there for long...


Upper Large Intestine University? :crazy:


----------



## Pyroscope

Stand up for faeces' rights!
Education for the excremental!
Don't shit on their future.


----------



## Lullaby

Imagine, 'shitface' is probably a compliment with those guys.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

When you accidently shampoo your hair with your body wash and then almost wash your face with your conditioner. And, added bonus, you've been awake for hours so you can't blame sleepiness for the mistakes

<-- all of this happened just right now, trufax :laughing:


----------



## winterr

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> When you accidently shampoo your hair with your body wash and then almost wash your face with your conditioner. And, added bonus, you've been awake for hours so you can't blame sleepiness for the mistakes
> 
> <-- all of this happened just right now, trufax :laughing:


You can't blame sleepiness, but you can blame LACK of sleep ;]


----------



## TheClog17

Pyroscope said:


> Stand up for faeces' rights!
> Education for the excremental!
> Don't shit *out* their future.


:crazy:


(10 characters)


----------



## Plaxico

Through this thread i've figured out i'm definitely not an intuitive.


----------



## Quin Sabe

When your bedsheets are inside out


----------



## Unicorntopia

Quin Sabe said:


> When your bedsheets are inside out


I don't think that would _ever_ happen to an INFJ. We have a strong compulsion for perfection. roud:


----------



## Vaka

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> When you accidently shampoo your hair with your body wash and then almost wash your face with your conditioner.


Geez, I actually did something similar yesterday.
Firstly, I put shampoo on the scrubber thing I use to was my body. Then I put body wash in my hair...
And I'm pretty sure I accidentally put bar soap in my hair once when I really wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when it amuses you to trace the current topic of conversation back to the original, perhaps unrelated, topic. Though this could just be an Ne thing. :tongue:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

You aware of intuitive function when reminding your mother of sensory preference that it is not the garment upon the woman observed that is of significance..but rather the _relational experience_..


----------



## One Dreamboat

When synchronicity happens at every angle of your life.


----------



## SnnyYellow

-When you've put milk/ice/butter in the pantry and didn't notice it until it was too late... 
-When you can spend countless hours staring out into space thinking, and you freak out others in the process ^^
-When you've accidentally put metal forks/spoons/knives in microwaves on numerous occasions!
(Or maybe this is just 'cause I'm spacey?)
-Offbeat/quirky people are 95134058435 times more attractive!
-You're fascinated by things others find weird, like sad stories, mental conditions, creepy stories, etc.
-You see the internet as the perfect medium to let your mind wander...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Adding to the kitchen unawareness posts, you know you're an intuitive when you're trying to cook Spaghetti O's and instead of putting it in the pot, you put it in the plastic bowl you're going to eat it in and place it on the stove. You then notice the mistake and frantically take it off. True story.


----------



## Pyroscope

Your conversation goes from something you can't remember any more into how you need various thicknesses of magnifying glasses to cook food outside for different people's particular tastes, then you realise this would be the perfect way to make personalised toast for people and there needs to be a restaurant for this...
Then you realise how much you miss people understanding what the hell you're jabbering about and don't want to go back where everyone thinks you're crazy...


----------



## thegirlcandance

You know you're an intuitive female if you've ever been bored out of your mind during a date or conversation with a guy that was after you, so you decided to start twisting his words around for your own personal amusement.

Example:
Guy: What is your favorite color?
Me: I like pigeons
Guy: What? That's not a color...
Me: There are pigeons on Mary Poppins aren't there? Or maybe its Seaseme Street?
Guy: I don't know - I just wanted to know your favorite color.
Me: There's a song about pigeons aren't there?
Guy: Um, I don't know. What is your favorite song?
Me: I have a concert going on in my head right now.

Note: I've only done this when the guys has got me bored out of my mind and I'm very annoyed. Typically I'm too nice to do this, so when I do I'm really on the last attempt to get rid of him. :crazy: On a rare occasion I'd actually find someone cool that'd roll with it. :tongue:


----------



## thegirlcandance

Hushpad said:


> ...when you actually have to stop and try to remember if you actually had that _spoken_ conversation with someone, or if you had simply run through the conversation in your head and acted on the determined mental conclusion.
> 
> Hint: Thinking, "Does my voice feel like it's been used in the past two hours?" never yields a satisfactory answer.


When I was about middle school/junior high age I used to make comments and tell stories as if I did have that conversation with that person. It wasn't until a friend that witnessed it said "You never said that" that I noticed that I really did not have that conversation and it was just in my head.


----------



## Pyroscope

thegirlcandance said:


> You know you're an intuitive female if you've ever been bored out of your mind during a date or conversation with a guy that was after you, so you decided to start twisting his words around for your own personal amusement.
> 
> Example:
> Guy: What is your favorite color?
> Me: I like pigeons
> Guy: What? That's not a color...
> Me: There are pigeons on Mary Poppins aren't there? Or maybe its Seaseme Street?
> Guy: I don't know - I just wanted to know your favorite color.
> Me: There's a song about pigeons aren't there?
> Guy: Um, I don't know. What is your favorite song?
> Me: I have a concert going on in my head right now.
> 
> Note: I've only done this when the guys has got me bored out of my mind and I'm very annoyed. Typically I'm too nice to do this, so when I do I'm really on the last attempt to get rid of him. :crazy: On a rare occasion I'd actually find someone cool that'd roll with it. :tongue:


Hey, pidgeons have a colour, it totally follows!
Someone's favourite colour means nothing when it's completely subjective what emotions colours evoke from people.
Is your favourite song composed of pidgeons in the alcoves? Acoustics could make it work...


----------



## thegirlcandance

When you catch yourself making a comment like....

"My puppy told me he needed to go outside to pee."

or...

"My cat told me he thought that guy was an idiot."

And you're POSITIVE you are right because your instincts told you that's what the animal was wanting you to know, but people still think you're nuts for claiming that your pet "talked to you".


----------



## thegirlcandance

izzie said:


> ..when you passed by a house and for some reason knew that you would be living in it the next year.
> 
> ..when you looked at photos of places and for some reason knew that someday these places would hold good memories for you.
> 
> (Real stories of my life)


When I would make decisions such as choosing a place to live, taking a job offer, etc. I often look at the area and ask myself "Can I visualize myself here?" If it doesn't feel right, then I keep looking.


----------



## Unicorntopia

thegirlcandance said:


> When you catch yourself making a comment like....
> 
> "My puppy told me he needed to go outside to pee."
> 
> or...
> 
> "My cat told me he thought that guy was an idiot."
> 
> And you're POSITIVE you are right because your instincts told you that's what the animal was wanting you to know, but people still think you're nuts for claiming that your pet "talked to you".


Oh yes, Oh yes...


----------



## HoneyTrap

When you can't figure out when or if something happened/was said. Was it yesterday? No it was today. No no, it was 2 days ago. NO!!! I dreamt it!! No, that's not right. It never even happened. I just made it up. Oh, forget it, I don't even care.

When someone is going on and on and ON about something and you think things like: "If I look at their nose, can they tell I'm not looking in their eyes? Do I even seem like I'm paying any attention to what they're saying? Ok, act like you're actually listening. Nod your head. Don't nod again, that's too repetitive and it might give it away. Next time say 'mhmm' and 'yeah'. OMG are they done talking? Quick! Say something general that would go with any conversation like 'yeah, I see what you're saying'. Don't forget to smile."

When you take a little trip to the kitchen and 5 minutes after you've finished and are walking towards the living room you realize you put your phone in the fridge and are now carrying an eggplant. You don't even try to figure out how that happened.


----------



## Skum

When surrounded by boring, reality-bound conversation, you begin to throw in comments that are more absurd than you'd usually say just to see people's reactions.


----------



## Van

You attach the dry side of a wax strip to your leg and don't notice it's upside down until you attempt to smooth down the waxed side with your hand.


----------



## aLamour

When you ask your ISFJ sister what object she would use to represent her mood at the moment and she tilts her head to the side, and gives you a "WTF....?" look.


----------



## Darkestblue

HoneyTrap said:


> Ha, I love this thread.
> 
> When you're out in public somewhere and you see people, you don't just see PEOPLE. For instance, if you're at the library and you're checking your books out, the librarian isn't just a librarian. While he's checking your books out, you can just picture him going home, having some mac-n-cheese, watching TV, etc.


lol I do this all the time. I look at a random stranger and in a split second I swear I can imagine what their home is like and what they do there. Every little detail. When I try to explain it to people, I just take the easy route and say I'm psychic.


----------



## Azwan

When you can foresee what the replies are when you make a thread. And then you think of counters to get rid of the trolls in your thread.


----------



## RericA

When someone looks at you funny, because you're taking an uncustomary amount of time to respond to a question, because you're trying to figure out how to explain the answer that you had before they completed asking it.


----------



## Unicorntopia

When staring into space with a funny look on your face _actually truly_ helps you think better.

You get upset at people when they point it out because it forces you to stop doing it and that makes you loose your concentration and then you don't know if you will be able to get it back.


----------



## Unicorntopia

When you are one of those people who's facial expression completely changes into something weird and hilarious when you play video games -- especially the first couple of times (when you are learning it).


----------



## jack london

When you know how this thread will end up and the arguments for and against it but still you post this comment.


----------



## Napoleptic

When you've lived in a house for four months and only now did you just notice that there's a random brick near the top of your otherwise concrete driveway. (It says "Don't spit on the sidewalk". :happy


----------



## Azwan

When you think about things you can't control.


----------



## Tiroth

When while most people ask what, you ask how and why.


----------



## Quin Sabe

When someone has legitimately waved their hand in front of your face because you spaced out.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when you're watching Dora the Explorer for some random reason and your first thought upon Dora asking the audience which crayon is the *insert color here since I can't remember* one is how colorblind children would react if they got it wrong.


----------



## Everlea

When you're sitting at your computer, typing out some ingenious idea or thought train so you wouldn't lose it, someone throws your closed door off its hinges and drags you out from your moment because they so desperately need you to do some mindless task (like taking out the trash) that has no comparison to the masterpiece you were about to conduct, and when you kick and scream silently or outwardly for your computer back, they tell you that you need a life. 

When you go back to it (hours) later, you stare at your half written thoughts and desperately try to tie the frayed ends, only to get frustrated and delete it or end up ranting about the inner turmoil that now clogs your inspirational pores.


----------



## Zdorobot

When you're sitting in on your friend's geology class and the teacher says that the Hawaiian islands are on top of a hot spot, so you start thinking "oh, since the hot spot has to stay in the same place since it's under the earth's crust, the crust must have moved over the years and the hot spots formed volcanoes that formed the islands." Then the teacher goes on to explain all that and you sit there thinking about how great your mind is for being able to fill in the blanks like that.

When people ask you if you're okay when you're really just staring off into space thinking about brilliant things. I guess my thinking face looks sad.

When analyzing poems for English class, you can easily analyze the use of metaphors and imagery and such, but get totally stumped on how to analyze the literary techniques in completely straightforward poems with no figurative language. I personally barely notice alliterations or enjambment or any of that stuff. In all my poetry analysis essays, I only focus on figurative language and imagery. 

When thinking about the past seems really surreal since it's only a stagnant entity that can never be changed. It's crazy!

When you say something but then a few seconds later have to think about whether you actually said it or just imagined you said it.

When you don't get easily embarrassed because you realize that supposedly embarrassing things don't matter in the long run and people forget about that stuff in a few months anyway.


----------



## Siggy

When talking about white clouds.... White cloud isnt that a brand of toilet tissue?White rhymes with bright, might, sight. Sight hounds , can be white. Hounds and clouds, Could be the name of a book. I' think I'll write a book called hounds and clouds. 

Um uh. What was the question?


----------



## Empurple

Azwan said:


> When you can foresee what the replies are when you make a thread. And then you think of counters to get rid of the trolls in your thread.


Yep, yep, yep, yep, and...yep...even though you only said two things.


----------



## Empurple

Zdorobot said:


> When you're sitting in on your friend's geology class and the teacher says that the Hawaiian islands are on top of a hot spot, so you start thinking "oh, since the hot spot has to stay in the same place since it's under the earth's crust, the crust must have moved over the years and the hot spots formed volcanoes that formed the islands." Then the teacher goes on to explain all that and you sit there thinking about how great your mind is for being able to fill in the blanks like that.
> 
> When people ask you if you're okay when you're really just staring off into space thinking about brilliant things. I guess my thinking face looks sad.
> 
> When analyzing poems for English class, you can easily analyze the use of metaphors and imagery and such, but get totally stumped on how to analyze the literary techniques in completely straightforward poems with no figurative language. I personally barely notice alliterations or enjambment or any of that stuff. In all my poetry analysis essays, I only focus on figurative language and imagery.
> 
> When thinking about the past seems really surreal since it's only a stagnant entity that can never be changed. It's crazy!
> 
> When you say something but then a few seconds later have to think about whether you actually said it or just imagined you said it.
> 
> When you don't get easily embarrassed because you realize that supposedly embarrassing things don't matter in the long run and people forget about that stuff in a few months anyway.


I relate to most of what you said except not loving alliteration or enjambment and not getting embarrassed; that might be specific to NT-ness. 

We NF's never fail to notice and ennumerate
Fanciful phrases filled with free and
Effervescent flair


----------



## Azwan

Being intuitive is overrated.


----------



## Jade velly

Hello Marilyn, I have had certain experiences and when something is about to happen I hear ringing and bells/chimes etc. i don't know what it's supposed to mean but for me, it's been a warning sign. Whenever I have deja vu this is definitely something I hear. There actually is a certain kind of psychic who can hear the future. I don't remember what they are called. Sonovoyants? I can;t remember but I think it's supposed to give insight to the future.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when the following happens while you're reading the manual for your shiny new voice recorder you got for use in college:

1. You think, "Hey, if there's ever a hold up or something while I'm in class and the voice recorder happens to be on, it could help the police catch the guy and I could be a hero!"

2. While reading the section on editing the files, you crack yourself up at the idea that you could use it to record a Sparta Remix or a Rick Roll and randomly insert it into one of your professor's lectures.


----------



## variablestar

When upon getting an email, you compose a brilliant answer in your head, and maybe even type half of it out, and start wondering how your friend will respond to it. And then, a week later without a response to your genius, you realize you never actually sent it.


----------



## March Cat

Dark Opal said:


> ... When people seem to be transparent to you, but somehow others don't notice what you clearly perceive in others.


This. I'm constantly surprised at some of the character flaws I notice in specific individuals that go unnoticed by the vast majority.


----------



## Pyroscope

The March Cat said:


> This. I'm constantly surprised at some of the character flaws I notice in specific individuals that go unnoticed by the vast majority.


I have a hard time getting past 'colours' people have become in my eyes because I see stuff that makes me suspicious. There's a guy recently who seems like the perfect example of this, he seems completely fluffy and caring/understanding of others but there's this spark of vindictivity like you're only fine in his eyes if you don't call him out on his judgements or take a wrong turning.

And now because of this he looks different, like a sort of storm in his eyes that I hadn't noticed before. Maybe he suspects I see something.

I still sort of like him because I think this negative characteristic is mixed in with a fair few positive traits but I found myself having to shutup quickly when I ramblingly mentioned it to one of my friends and discovered that he hadn't noticed and wasn't sure what I was getting at.

For once I was glad my speech confuses people :crazy:


----------



## AMGunn

I've learned to keep my mouth shut about 90% of the stuff I observe about others that no one else notices, and presumably do not want to see. I turn it into prose, fiction, or blog entries, and save only the most pertinent stuff for my closest relationships. Even then, I usually have to wait a at least a year before anyone can hear the truth about themselves, because prior to that, they think you're just being unnecessarily critical, and maybe they're right, which is why I keep my mouth shut most of the time.

It's really difficult, but the only answer I've found is simply to sit back and let them make messes out of their lives. I know how judgemental this sounds, but in fact, the things I need help with, I ask for help with, and generally do not try to avoid dealing with reality. The other thing I've noticed is when people say things to me that start with "did you know you..." etc., and I just stare at them and try to be polite while I say: "yes, I knew that." Sigh. I wish I weren't paying attention all the time. I wish I didn't have to see people so clearly. Then I could live in blissful ignorance of reality like everyone else I observe. 

Every now and then, I encounter someone who actually sees reality as it is, but it doesn't happen very often. So I usually sound ridiculous as I step all over an issue, trying not to hurt people's feelings. I spend way too much time protecting others from themselves, it seems. Okay, I officially hate the way all of this sounds, because i know it sounds like the typical ENTP rant (that begins with "I am so much smarter than you are"). The problem with this stance is, even though it's true, :laughing: I am still really annoying. I'll just go back into my corner now. Thanks for listening and letting me vent from my particular egotistical version of reality. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

AMGunn said:


> I've learned to keep my mouth shut about 90% of the stuff I observe about others that no one else notices, and presumably do not want to see. I turn it into prose, fiction, or blog entries, and save only the most pertinent stuff for my closest relationships. Even then, I usually have to wait a at least a year before anyone can hear the truth about themselves, because prior to that, they think you're just being unnecessarily critical, and maybe they're right, which is why I keep my mouth shut most of the time.
> 
> It's really difficult, but the only answer I've found is simply to sit back and let them make messes out of their lives. I know how judgemental this sounds, but in fact, the things I need help with, I ask for help with, and generally do not try to avoid dealing with reality. The other thing I've noticed is when people say things to me that start with "did you know you..." etc., and I just stare at them and try to be polite while I say: "yes, I knew that." Sigh. I wish I weren't paying attention all the time. I wish I didn't have to see people so clearly. Then I could live in blissful ignorance of reality like everyone else I observe.
> 
> Every now and then, I encounter someone who actually sees reality as it is, but it doesn't happen very often. So I usually sound ridiculous as I step all over an issue, trying not to hurt people's feelings. I spend way too much time protecting others from themselves, it seems. Okay, I officially hate the way all of this sounds, because i know it sounds like the typical ENTP rant (that begins with "I am so much smarter than you are"). The problem with this stance is, even though it's true, :laughing: I am still really annoying. I'll just go back into my corner now. Thanks for listening and letting me vent from my particular egotistical version of reality. :laughing:


My sentiments exactly. But for some reason I feel inclined to tell people how to fix their problem and tell them what will happen if they don't fix it. They of course don't listen and then I have to give them the obligatory "I told you so". Then from there I let them ruin their lives.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest

When you remember something someone said earlier, not because you actually remember them saying it but because you can trace back the train of thought it set off.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> When you remember something someone said earlier, not because you actually remember them saying it but because you can trace back the train of thought it set off.


I've actually done this to myself. 

Me (in any typical instance): *thinks about stuff* Okay, what was I thinking about before? *traces thought train back* Oh yeah! :tongue:


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

When you follow a fad because of the concept of the fad, rather than just following it because it's the current fad.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

A highly intuitive person and a highly sensing person go to the same movie. Later on that day they both get asked how the movie was:
Highly Intuitive person: It was a good movie, overall the plot was plausible but it still had some of the Hollywood crap that you'd expect from a blockbluster.
Highly Sensing person: This guy ahead me didn't turn his cellphone off.... It rang, not once, but twice!!!!

A Week later the highly intuitive and sensing individuals notice a driver that drove through a stop sign had been talking on their cellphone:
Highly Intuitive Person: Did you see that? I swear people are way too attached to their phones. Remember that guy with the cellphone that kept ringing last week?
Highly Sensing Person: Huh??? What are you on about?

:tongue:


----------



## Willie

When you make fun of your teacher and she doesn't realize it. I've been doing this for three years.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

^Epic. :laughing:

You know you're an intuitive when other people's definition of bizarre is your definition of awesome. True story: Someone told me that she knew a guy that highlighted his notes with invisible ink and then turned on a black light while studying so he wouldn't be distracted by the unimportant parts. She thought it was bizarre, while I wondered how anyone could think that was bizarre. Seriously, that sounds ingenious! :crazy:


----------



## TJSeabury

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> When you lose track of time in the bathtub/shower because you're daydreaming. :crazy:


Yeah I realize that an hours gone by when the water gets cold. XD


----------



## TJSeabury

Unicorntopia said:


> When you are driving to work and hear a song that was about something that made you think about something else that reminded you of what it would be like to die and what so and so would say and how exactly it would feel to be talking to them in their last dying moments, and start crying because you have basically completely transported to that place and time in your mind even though it has not even happened for real. Then you have to make yourself stop crying because you can't walk into work with tear stained eyes looking like someone just died.


Yeah, done that but from the thinking angle and that string of thought was triggered by another thought. INTPs cannot cry, the very idea is absurd. *chuckles conceitedly*


----------



## TJSeabury

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> *continues on thought train*
> 
> You know you're an intuitive when you wonder what goes on inside the mind of someone who is completely bilingual and is speaking his/her second language to someone.


You start "thinking" in said second language when you become fluent. Thats the conclusion I've come to.
(I cite my experience learning Japanese as my second language.)


----------



## TJSeabury

Darner said:


> It happens to me too with the words. I always try not to think about a particular word for too long because I know I'll start doubting if this actually IS a word and when this happens it always creeps me out. The worst time was when I was doubting my own last name :/


Not quite what he was driving at but OK! (I would explain but that would take a lot of typing. XD) Thank you for your input.


----------



## TJSeabury

You know your an iNtuitive when after reading several pages of intriguing posts you realize that you quad posted and wonder why forums are set up in a linear fashion instead of branching. I think we should be able to choose if a quoted post becomes a sub-post of the original or a new primary post. This would be a much better system.


----------



## Napoleptic

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^Epic. :laughing:
> 
> You know you're an intuitive when other people's definition of bizarre is your definition of awesome. True story: Someone told me that she knew a guy that highlighted his notes with invisible ink and then turned on a black light while studying so he wouldn't be distracted by the unimportant parts. She thought it was bizarre, while I wondered how anyone could think that was bizarre. Seriously, that sounds ingenious! :crazy:


Wow, that's a great idea - I wonder if once you've learned some of it, you could use regular highlighter over the top to reverse the effect...


----------



## HerSquirreliness

You know you're an iNtuitive...

... when you decide to kill some time while waiting for your housemates, who are already late (they probably got lost again), to get home and you decide to pop in a CD to entertain yourself while you rinse some dishes. When you start really getting into your work and following the music, you suddenly _know_ that they'll be home by the middle of the fourth track... and it turns out you were right. I think that was about 15 minutes or so later...


----------



## aboyeraboyer

When you wish you could just let people into your brain so they could see what's going on instead of having to try and explain it.

Or when you create a ridiculous persona for a person that you've never even met. Or that you have met. I've made up some stuff about my coworkers that you wouldn't believe. Actually, I'm sure that 99% of the posters on this thread can relate.


----------



## Napoleptic

aboyeraboyer said:


> When you wish you could just let people into your brain so they could see what's going on instead of having to try and explain it.


I think this is the truest thing on the thread so far! roud:

(I had to double-check because I expected you were probably an INXJ. It's our Ni - it's a bit too pesky that way sometimes!)


----------



## His.Red

Until today I have honestly never heard of any of this stuff. Then after taking several test and getting the same results each time I was like.. "Okay, maybe we should actually look in to this more".. The ideas and views posted here were more true then any of the over worded definitions on ever result page Ive read... *Thankies sooo much* :crazy:


----------



## aboyeraboyer

Napoleptic said:


> I think this is the truest thing on the thread so far! roud:
> 
> (I had to double-check because I expected you were probably an INXJ. It's our Ni - it's a bit too pesky that way sometimes!)


You got me, you got me! Is it obvious? :wink: Can't that Ni be a bother? Something simple will just explode into a world of possibilities and hilarity in a matter of seconds. Then I'm laughing by myself and everyone thinks I'm crazy. I can't help it if my brain has a ridiculous sense of humor. It's not my fault that people can't see the things I've seen!


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

When an intuitor is asked to describe a band he/she explains it's made up of a bunch of members playing different instruments to make a unique sound that they enjoy.

When a sensor is asked to describe a band he/she explains that they make music that makes them want to dance! That they get excited when they hear a band.


----------



## Napoleptic

When you experience a disconnect looking into the mirror because it's hard to make the connection between what is *you* and the body that houses it.


----------



## possiBri

Napoleptic said:


> When you experience a disconnect looking into the mirror because it's hard to make the connection between what is *you* and the body that houses it.


Man I was thinking about starting a thread about this... I used to get it a lot more when I was a kid, but I still have moments where I just feel so out of place, or I'll look in the mirror and feel like I'm looking at myself from outside myself – I'm not a "stranger" but I don't associate me with my body


----------



## ToriAnn

*ahhh yesss....*



Dreamer_Dynamic said:


> HAHAHA. I am not going to be able to get your image of exploding dolphins out of my head when I think of my uncertain future. Hilarious. What a perfect symbol too!!! If the smart, graceful, talented dolphin is my potential and my pioneer towards my future career.... And then my dolphin spontaneously combusts.... definitely my fault. I need to stop lighting my dolphin on fire with my uncertaintly and tendancy to have too many passions and not enough dedication....
> 
> Ok it is late at night here and I am not making sense. But your comment made me laugh :laughing::laughing::laughing:


This totally made sense to me! I constantly feel like I have infinite potential to succeed down various pathways, but no focus and dedication to achieve anything! I can only hope that realizing this will help me be more decisive in my future endeavors!


----------



## ToriAnn

possiBri said:


> Man I was thinking about starting a thread about this... I used to get it a lot more when I was a kid, but I still have moments where I just feel so out of place, or I'll look in the mirror and feel like I'm looking at myself from outside myself – I'm not a "stranger" but I don't associate me with my body



I have the same feeling on a daily basis! I used to look at myself and see improvements or different ways of styling my hair or little things like that, but i wouldn't think twice about it. These days, I sometimes stare at my reflection, trying to make sense of myself, trying to make sense of outward appearance and trying to figure out if outward appearance really has any sort of significance or deeper meaning.?? Maybe i'm missing something...


----------



## aboyeraboyer

Napoleptic said:


> When you experience a disconnect looking into the mirror because it's hard to make the connection between what is *you* and the body that houses it.


YES! When I was a kid I went to a birthday party and had to look in the mirror multiple times to verify that I was actually there. I was almost certain that when I looked in the mirror I wouldn't be there. I haven't felt it that bad in a long time, but there are times when I look in the mirror and automatically think "Wait a minute, what?". The worst are mirrors in public places.


----------



## tenthousandopenbooks

When you're so busy thinking about a bad pothole you'll need to avoid on your drive home that you forget about the speed trap you're flying through on your way to work.


----------



## Amyrose

You know you are an intuitive when…

.. you would like to warn someone about something but you're afraid they'll think your a nutcase.


----------



## Kareno

When you have to play "dumb" so that other people don't get confused by how you skipped from step A to step D in your thought process.


----------



## Napoleptic

tenthousandopenbooks said:


> When you're so busy thinking about a bad pothole you'll need to avoid on your drive home that you forget about the speed trap you're flying through on your way to work.


Or you're so busy _thinking_ about how you'll avoid a bad pothole on your drive home that you forget to actually look for it and are startled when you feel/hear it.


----------



## Pachacutie

You absentmindedly draw all over your pajama pants when you're busy reading something on the computer.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when you hated the fact that you had to write down every step when solving a problem for math class. I just found that tedious.


----------



## aLamour

Have you ever felt like you "shrink back" inside yourself and the world looks to you like your body is a giant machine that you are maneuvering from the "control panel" that's located behind your eyes? I feel like that sometimes. Maybe it might be an introverted thing? I don't know.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

When you run into a man on the street that is wearing no pants and you still try to pay attention to what he is saying :tongue:


----------



## March Cat

When you think so much about what you're actually going to type on a forum that it takes 15min to come up with one line.


----------



## RemiX

when you're bored of everyday life



The March Cat said:


> When you think so much about what you're actually going to type on a forum that it takes 15min to come up with one line.


that applies to everyone...smart one.


----------



## thegirlcandance

When you catch your brain "turning-off" during conversation with some people because it is not stimulating enough.

... its sad because for the past few months I catch myself doing this about 80% of the time. I start to get to a point where my Fe no longer cares to keep the others happy because my Ni is SO unsatisfied.

.... and this is why I find myself locked in my room reading books during all free time because nothing in my external world is stimulating enough. Aghh..

Sorry, end of vent.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

I think I got a good one here.

You know you're an intuiter when you can't spot a bad toupee!


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

thegirlcandance said:


> When you catch your brain "turning-off" during conversation with some people because it is not stimulating enough.
> 
> ... its sad because for the past few months I catch myself doing this about 80% of the time. I start to get to a point where my Fe no longer cares to keep the others happy because my Ni is SO unsatisfied.
> 
> .... and this is why I find myself locked in my room reading books during all free time because nothing in my external world is stimulating enough. Aghh..
> 
> Sorry, end of vent.


Bleh Ni sounds horrible! You should have asked for the Ne!


----------



## The Equinox

skycloud86 said:


> I think I remember once, almost putting a book into the fridge.


I've put milk in the pantry, empty glasses in the fridge, and my cellphone in the washer >.<
Luckily I had some kind of plan on my phone so that if that ever happened, I'd just get a new phone for free. Ended up working very well, as now I have a spiffy phone with a keyboard and what not C:





Djanga said:


> ...when you have an F in home ec. and an A in everything else (Hey, it's not my fault I break all those needles... it's the pin's' fault for getting in my way!)


XD
This reminded me of how when I don't study for a test, I get an A. If I do study, I end up failing. o3o;


----------



## Djanga

aLamour said:


> Have you ever felt like you "shrink back" inside yourself and the world looks to you like your body is a giant machine that you are maneuvering from the "control panel" that's located behind your eyes? I feel like that sometimes. Maybe it might be an introverted thing? I don't know.


YES! Sometimes I also think of it as a building or a mother ship, and with that in mind I once tried to draw a floor-plan... the "control panel" was in the inner chamber, surrounded by 3-foot thick steel walls and locked doors... and then came the middle layer which is surrounded by psychological defense mechanisms and into which approximately three people are allowed... and then the lobby, where a receptionist deals with people who try to talk to me. There are also rooms where vaults of knowledge and memories are kept, and a pool of unconscious thoughts, plus a games room for when I get bored. Yes, I had way too much time on my hands that day...


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest

When you never get bored on long journeys, because the world inside your head is so interesting it doesn't matter if your surroundings aren't.


----------



## March Cat

ginnyisdacoolest said:


> When you never get bored on long journeys, because the world inside your head is so interesting it doesn't matter if your surroundings aren't.


This is especially true of long car rides for me. If I don't have to drive, all I do is stare out the window and day dream until we reach our destination. It's so blissful.


----------



## Eylrid

aLamour said:


> Have you ever felt like you "shrink back" inside yourself and the world looks to you like your body is a giant machine that you are maneuvering from the "control panel" that's located behind your eyes? I feel like that sometimes. Maybe it might be an introverted thing? I don't know.





Djanga said:


> YES! Sometimes I also think of it as a building or a mother ship, and with that in mind I once tried to draw a floor-plan... the "control panel" was in the inner chamber, surrounded by 3-foot thick steel walls and locked doors... and then came the middle layer which is surrounded by psychological defense mechanisms and into which approximately three people are allowed... and then the lobby, where a receptionist deals with people who try to talk to me. There are also rooms where vaults of knowledge and memories are kept, and a pool of unconscious thoughts, plus a games room for when I get bored. Yes, I had way too much time on my hands that day...


----------



## techfreak85

When you almost get into car wrecks on a daily basis cause you were day dreaming, even though you thought about the possibility of getting into said accidents before you even set out.


----------



## Turelie

techfreak85 said:


> When you almost get into car wrecks on a daily basis cause you were day dreaming, even though you thought about the possibility of getting into said accidents before you even set out.


This is pretty much why I don't drive. lol


----------



## SuperNova85

When you see the evil in a priest and the good in a criminal.....


----------



## aLamour

Djanga said:


> YES! Sometimes I also think of it as a building or a mother ship, and with that in mind I once tried to draw a floor-plan... the "control panel" was in the inner chamber, surrounded by 3-foot thick steel walls and locked doors... and then came the middle layer which is surrounded by psychological defense mechanisms and into which approximately three people are allowed... and then the lobby, where a receptionist deals with people who try to talk to me. There are also rooms where vaults of knowledge and memories are kept, and a pool of unconscious thoughts, plus a games room for when I get bored. Yes, I had way too much time on my hands that day...


That is a freakin' cool explanation for how I feel. An INTJ I know tried to describe his different "layers" once to me. I'm going to have to share this with him.


----------



## Eylrid

aLamour said:


> That is a freakin' cool explanation for how I feel. An INTJ I know tried to describe his different "layers" once to me. I'm going to have to share this with him.


"Ogres are like onions. They have layers."


----------



## TheWildOne

techfreak85 said:


> When you almost get into car wrecks on a daily basis cause you were day dreaming, even though you thought about the possibility of getting into said accidents before you even set out.





HellsMess said:


> This is pretty much why I don't drive. lol


... and that's why most people I know wish I _didn't_. :laughing:


----------



## Bunker Man

When you can't stand people who lack creativity, and constantly try to explain to them that they have no soul.

...I can't help it. If they can't think up things for themselves, why couldn't a person who chooses to have similar basic attributes cut them open, climb in, and take over their life based on their basic relation only to things that already exist?


----------



## TheWildOne

... when people who repeat "if it ain't broke don't fix it" like a mantra, get in your nerves.

Why on earth would anyone NOT want to try and improve something? Here's a chance at improvement, people! Ever heard the word "potential"? Eh? Eh? *looks around in slightly crazed manner*


----------



## Eylrid

TheWildOne said:


> ... when people who repeat "if it ain't broke don't fix it" like a mantra, get in your nerves.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone NOT want to try and improve something? Here's a chance at improvement, people! Ever heard the word "potential"? Eh? Eh? *looks around in slightly crazed manner*


"If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is!"


----------



## TheWildOne

Eylrid said:


> "If it ain't broke, fix it 'til it is!"


Now that's the spirit!


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

TheWildOne said:


> ... when people who repeat "if it ain't broke don't fix it" like a mantra, get in your nerves.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone NOT want to try and improve something? Here's a chance at improvement, people! Ever heard the word "potential"? Eh? Eh? *looks around in slightly crazed manner*


Yes, that is extremely frustrating. Think if Shakespeare said that about Romeo and Juliet if it was initially just another love story, and said eh good enough. I'm not always striving for improvement in every aspect of life, but I don't use a cliche to speak for my laziness, it speaks for itself.....and I use metaphors instead :tongue:


----------



## Tatl33

Some of you guys are getting introversion and intuition mixed up. All this "in your own thoughts" stuff is Ni, not necessarily Ne. Just saying.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Tatl33 said:


> Some of you guys are getting introversion and intuition mixed up. All this "in your own thoughts" stuff is Ni, not necessarily Ne. Just saying.


I'm Ne and I can relate, but I mean I'm also Ti so I guess that makes it more relevant.


----------



## Tatl33

Yeah, not trying to criticize just saying that introversion basically is about living in your own world, intuition is about thinking outside the box, noticing patterns, kinda like a sixth sense. For instance, someone who is good at riddles would be intuitive. Also with businesses, intuitive people usually come up with the ideas. Ni come up with ideas from their head, Ne find ideas from things in every day life.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Tatl33 said:


> Yeah, not trying to criticize just saying that introversion basically is about living in your own world, intuition is about thinking outside the box, noticing patterns, kinda like a sixth sense. For instance, someone who is good at riddles would be intuitive. Also with businesses, intuitive people usually come up with the ideas. Ni come up with ideas from their head, Ne find ideas from things in every day life.


Keep in mind that people with Ni dom will be describing their experience of being an intuitive from and introverted perspective and people with Ne dom will be describing it from an extroverted perspective. People with intuition in secondary position will be describing it from an even more complicated perspective. ex. INTP will describe it from an introvert using an extroverted function standpoint.

I think it would be more precise and interesting to have the functions in their individual archetype roles described by the people. Ex. "You know you have Fe caretaker complex when..." these would be IxFJs describing Fe in themselves. Ex. "You know you have an Ni superiority complex when..." these would be INxJs dexcribing Ni in themselves. -- but then again, this might go in the Cognitive Functions forum rather than the Myers Briggs forum.

EDIT: OMG! I thought of another one :crazy: "You know your an Ni/Se dichotomy when..." (for NJs & SPs) and "You know your an Ne/Si dichotomy when..." (for NPs & SJs) and "You know your a Ti/Fe dichotomy when..." (for TPs & FJs) and "You know your a Te/Fi dichotomy when..." (for FPs & TJs)


----------



## azurefire

I agree with a lot of these things, but I have to add a couple of weird situations.
- Once a few years ago, I could feel it when there was going to be a big layoff, and then that same day there was. This has happened to me twice now. 
- Before the tsunami hit in Japan, I had a weird feeling that something bad was going to happen. I was having dreams about floods for weeks. That was really creepy, and after that I just could not stop watching the news about it. Maybe that's just a coincidence.
- I'm not sure if this is just a coincidence but one day I was thinking about someone who I have not spoken to in two years and never talk to, but I was recalling how we met, and then she mentioned me on Twitter the same day.
- I often can read the mood temperature in the room and figure out what people think about me without them saying it. It causes a lot of anxiety because I have to then figure out how to make the room feel comfortable again. (Happens a lot at work) I think this is partly N & J though.


----------



## infpista

aLamour said:


> I think you might just be picky.:tongue:


hmmm could be. Sometimes I just will not eat _that _one. I have no idea why.


----------



## aboyeraboyer

When you don't need quiet to think. Having distractions around actually helps me to think because it gives my other senses something to preoccupy themselves with while I'm busy in my brain.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

aboyeraboyer said:


> When you don't need quiet to think. Having distractions around actually helps me to think because it gives my other senses something to preoccupy themselves with while I'm busy in my brain.


 That might just be an Ni thing, because I can't concentrate with too much noise, especially when people are talking.


----------



## possiBri

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> That might just be an Ni thing, because I can't concentrate with too much noise, especially when people are talking.


It depends on what I'm trying to do... sometimes extra distractions help me wander deeper into my thoughts, but other times it's too distracting. Example: I have to listen to music with little to no lyrics when writing, but I like lyrics when working on math/logic.

However, other people talking is almost always a distraction because I have a difficult time focusing and I find my hearing wandering (especially if I'm not interested in what I'm listening to).


----------



## Unicorntopia

azurefire said:


> I agree with a lot of these things, but I have to add a couple of weird situations.
> - Once a few years ago, I could feel it when there was going to be a big layoff, and then that same day there was. This has happened to me twice now.
> - Before the tsunami hit in Japan, I had a weird feeling that something bad was going to happen. I was having dreams about floods for weeks. That was really creepy, and after that I just could not stop watching the news about it. Maybe that's just a coincidence.
> - I'm not sure if this is just a coincidence but one day I was thinking about someone who I have not spoken to in two years and never talk to, but I was recalling how we met, and then she mentioned me on Twitter the same day.
> - I often can read the mood temperature in the room and figure out what people think about me without them saying it. It causes a lot of anxiety because I have to then figure out how to make the room feel comfortable again. (Happens a lot at work) I think this is partly N & J though.


Sounds like the spitting image of INFJ... or maybe just sounds like me.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

possiBri said:


> It depends on what I'm trying to do... sometimes extra distractions help me wander deeper into my thoughts, but other times it's too distracting. Example: I have to listen to music with little to no lyrics when writing, but I like lyrics when working on math/logic.
> 
> However, other people talking is almost always a distraction because I have a difficult time focusing and I find my hearing wandering (especially if I'm not interested in what I'm listening to).


I can't even concentrate with music...'cuz I always wanna just listen to it! :tongue: Still, I think this doesn't tell anything about whether or not I'm an intuitive. I think it just means I'm easily distractible. :laughing:


----------



## aboyeraboyer

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> That might just be an Ni thing, because I can't concentrate with too much noise, especially when people are talking.


It could be. I'm still trying to work out the differences between Ni and Ne. When I'm going to sleep I can't listen to music because I start thinking about different scenarios and whatever to go along with it. So I have to listen to just people talking, like a podcast or NPR, otherwise I get too involved :laughing:


----------



## possiBri

aboyeraboyer said:


> It could be. I'm still trying to work out the differences between Ni and Ne. When I'm going to sleep I can't listen to music because I start thinking about different scenarios and whatever to go along with it. So I have to listen to just people talking, like a podcast or NPR, otherwise I get too involved :laughing:


For me... I can fall asleep to music or talking. I think it mostly comes down to how tired I am, how interesting the talking is, or if I've got other things on my mind. When I was about 5 my parents took me to a rock concert (The Moody Blues) where I proceeded to fall asleep... lol


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Conclusion: Every N is different. :tongue:


----------



## Pyroscope

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Conclusion: Every N is different. :tongue:


 You know you're an intuitive when you realised this ages ago :wink:

Naw, I'm just trolling :crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Pyroscope said:


> You know you're an intuitive when you realised this ages ago :wink:
> 
> Naw, I'm just trolling :crazy:


 You know you're an intuitive when you know that but have fun trying to make connections anyway even if they turn out to be irrelevant. :tongue:


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

You know you're an N when you are trying to determine if the post is more relatable to Ne or Ni.


----------



## Pyroscope

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're an intuitive when you know that but have fun trying to make connections anyway even if they turn out to be irrelevant. :tongue:


 Lol touche :tongue:
You know you're an intuitive when you see reasons for things being connected and both not connected, so you never really judge things to be impossible to connect! :laughing:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Pyroscope said:


> Lol touche :tongue:
> You know you're an intuitive when you see reasons for things being connected and both not connected, so you never really judge things to be impossible to connect! :laughing:


 I don't if I posted this before, but I find this relevant. You know you're an intuitive when you can connect chemistry with poetry. This happened in high school chemistry class:

Teacher: *talks about how chemistry is associated with everything*
Guy: But what does chemistry have to do with something, like, poetry?
Me: The chemicals...in your brain...lead you to make poetry.
Teacher: Ah!


----------



## Pyroscope

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I don't if I posted this before, but I find this relevant. You know you're an intuitive when you can connect chemistry with poetry. This happened in high school chemistry class:
> 
> Teacher: *talks about how chemistry is associated with everything*
> Guy: But what does chemistry have to do with something, like, poetry?
> Me: The chemicals...in your brain...lead you to make poetry.
> Teacher: Ah!


 But what's associated with making chemistry..? Where did making poetry come from in the first place?
Also, awesome association :laughing: Reminds me of talking about where birthmarks come from and me relating it to being an expression of personality 'cause your brain makes the chemicals that somehow result in it. Not very good reasoning probably 'cause it has more to do with stuff that's a part of how your brain comes about in the first place, but my brain is silly like that


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Pyroscope said:


> But what's associated with making chemistry..? Where did making poetry come from in the first place?
> Also, awesome association :laughing: Reminds me of talking about where birthmarks come from and me relating it to being an expression of personality 'cause your brain makes the chemicals that somehow result in it. Not very good reasoning probably 'cause it has more to do with stuff that's a part of how your brain comes about in the first place, but my brain is silly like that


Oh, maybe I should have been clearer. The guy was trying to challenge the teacher by saying that poetry had nothing to do with chemistry, as she was talking about how chemistry is relevant to a lot of things in our lives. I pwnd him. :tongue:


----------



## Pyroscope

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Oh, maybe I should have been clearer. The guy was trying to challenge the teacher by saying that poetry had nothing to do with chemistry, as she was talking about how chemistry is relevant to a lot of things in our lives. I pwnd him. :tongue:


 You did! I did understand don't worry, I just seem to naturally wonder about first causes before things. We can be explained a lot by physical laws but it doesn't explain why those particular laws create these diverse thoughts, like in poetry. No dispute that you gave a good response to him though roud:


----------



## Jolie

Napoleptic said:


> When you carry on a conversation with a Sensor and feel like your discussion is the appetizer and you're waiting to move on to the meat, and the Sensor thinks it _is_ the meat and wants to backtrack to the appetizer.


I know how that is like. When I meet someone new, I try to individualise them somehow and get quite frustrated when they try hard to present themselves as "very standard human beings". 


Napoleptic said:


> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.


I do that.


Napoleptic said:


> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.


Indeed!


Napoleptic said:


> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you find men who are so lost in the caves of their mind that you have to take them by the hand and lead them gently into the light and say, "Okay, honey, the real world needs you just for a moment, and then you can go back to living in your head," adorable. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his brain/mind. :tongue:


Yay, this is just SO me!



Napoleptic said:


> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> 
> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.


This too...


----------



## Empurple

When you enjoy learning new subject matter almost solely for the analogies it could inspire.


----------



## TheWildOne

Wilson said:


> When you watch a movie, but don't remember any of the characters' names at the end.


... yet you remember their life journeys perfectly. Or maybe that's an NF thing?


----------



## 3053

When you realise you've just spent an entire hour staring at the wall with your mouth on the floor


----------



## Fleetfoot

...You don't realize that you're starting your posts with 'when', thus adding another unnecessary 'when' in the sentence that you are trying to finish.


----------



## counterintuitive

TheWildOne said:


> ... yet you remember their life journeys perfectly. Or maybe that's an NF thing?


Maybe. I know I remember the ideas the plot introduced, because I am most interested in that. I also like good character development.


----------



## Katya00

Darner said:


> This thread is so helpful! I know now I'm *definitely* not intuitive - I had doubts but I couldn't relate to any single line in this thread


When you read this and actually think "what a tragedy". 

hehe


----------



## Darner

Katya00 said:


> When you read this and actually think "what a tragedy".


I'll take this as a compliment.


----------



## HoneyTrap

When someone starts talking to you about something and go on and on and on, you go on autopilot. You physically look like you're listening to everything they say, but mentally you're elsewhere.

When you make a sudden connection of ideas/facts or a striking revelation hits you out of nowhere while you're performing some mundane task, such as brushing your teeth...which results in you dramatically looking at yourself in the mirror and almost dropping the toothbrush.


----------



## Veeg

HoneyTrap said:


> When you make a sudden connection of ideas/facts or a striking revelation hits you out of nowhere while you're performing some mundane task, such as brushing your teeth...which results in you dramatically looking at yourself in the mirror and almost dropping the toothbrush.


This is so full of win!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

when you go to brush your teeth and realize you've grabbed your hairbrush (happened to me last night)


----------



## Eylrid

Swordsman of Mana said:


> when you go to brush your teeth and realize you've grabbed your hairbrush (happened to me last night)


...and put toothpaste on it before realizing.


----------



## angelfish

when you have a bowl of cereal late at night and the next morning you discover the cereal box in the fridge and the milk in the pantry.


----------



## Napoleptic

angelfish said:


> when you have a bowl of cereal late at night and the next morning you discover the cereal box in the fridge and the milk in the pantry.


I've almost done this dozens of times, not sure how I haven't. But I did one time finish rinsing my cereal bowl and put it where the scratcher went and put the scratcher in the side of the sink where the bowl was to go. My sensor parents laughed for *weeks* about it.


----------



## infjmom

Napoleptic said:


> I've almost done this dozens of times, not sure how I haven't. But I did one time finish rinsing my cereal bowl and put it where the scratcher went and put the scratcher in the side of the sink where the bowl was to go. My sensor parents laughed for *weeks* about it.


scratcher? 
Say again?


----------



## Napoleptic

infjmom said:


> scratcher?
> Say again?


One of these:










Which I couldn't find an image of under the name dish scratcher, so I guess I've been calling them wrong all these years! I guess dishes don't really get itchy, do they? :crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Napoleptic said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I couldn't find an image of under the name dish scratcher, so I guess I've been calling them wrong all these years! I guess dishes don't really get itchy, do they? :crazy:


 I thought they were called potscratchers. :mellow:


----------



## infjmom

Napoleptic said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I couldn't find an image of under the name dish scratcher, so I guess I've been calling them wrong all these years! I guess dishes don't really get itchy, do they? :crazy:


Bawhahahahahaha


----------



## angelfish

Napoleptic said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I couldn't find an image of under the name dish scratcher, so I guess I've been calling them wrong all these years! I guess dishes don't really get itchy, do they? :crazy:


i call them brillos... lol... or "those fuzzy metal pot scrubby pad things"...


----------



## Eylrid

I call them scrubbers.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

- your body language contorts into weird positions naturally when you're relaxed
- you're in the car and try to get out before realizing your seat belt is still on


----------



## kemmicals

When you're on busses or in a public places playing out a scenario in your head, and you end up acting out or pulling the faces or even saying a line aloud, before you remember you're in public and everyone is now looking at you. 

When you bring up something one of your friends and you talked about, only for them to now tell you that at no point did they ever mention that. You've just invented your own scenario or fragment of information out of nowhere and confused it with reality. 
No doubt that when you imagined it you probably pulled one of those faces or begun to speak lines aloud in public too.

Every. Single. Day /:


----------



## Serafiem

When you only answer an exasperated friend the 3rd time they asked "What are you thinking about?" because you didn't hear them the first two times.

When you stop mid-sentence, leaving your peers to wait for you to finish while you have an epiphany about the moral conundrum created when a benign multi-consciousness wishes to assimilate a mind too small to understand the advantages.

When you're thought of as a creeper for coming alone to a park, and your most sinister intention was to figure out how one would govern a city in the shape of a tree.

When you don't want to explain something to your partner, not because you don't want them to know, but because we haven't figured out how to facilitate telepathy yet.


----------



## Serafiem

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Aaaaactually... I once saw a television show about how time travel only could be used to travel through time where the machine has been operating... Or something... So it would have to be on for a looooong time to be useful, and yet it won't really be that amusing after all... Depression hits...


Not so! the minute the machine was operational someone might come through and tell you to change something in your universal path!


----------



## Neon Slinky

...when the only way you can manage to recall simple facts is to think of something totally unrelated and work your way backwards. Or forwards. Or to another plane. Whatever jogs your memory.

ie. Your thoughts during a science test: _Well, the last time I had my notes, we were at Subway… (5 min. lapse) ...so I had to get a refill, and_ that _was the soda I spilled on the corner of the page, right over where I scribbled the formula for photosynthesis. Oh, DUH. o_o It's Uranium._


----------



## demonfart

you missed breakfast, lunch and snacktime just so you can prove your theories are better than your brother


----------



## lothweneriniel

HoneyTrap said:


> When someone starts talking to you about something and go on and on and on, you go on autopilot. You physically look like you're listening to everything they say, but mentally you're elsewhere.


Even more astonishing is when you zone out but somehow when it is your turn to speak you still have valuable insight.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Neon Slinky said:


> ...when the only way you can manage to recall simple facts is to think of something totally unrelated and work your way backwards. Or forwards. Or to another plane. Whatever jogs your memory.
> 
> ie. Your thoughts during a science test: _Well, the last time I had my notes, we were at Subway… (5 min. lapse) ...so I had to get a refill, and_ that _was the soda I spilled on the corner of the page, right over where I scribbled the formula for photosynthesis. Oh, DUH. o_o It's Uranium._


Yes!! You have to zone in on it by jumping from connection to connection.


----------



## Eylrid

Neon Slinky said:


> ...when the only way you can manage to recall simple facts is to think of something totally unrelated and work your way backwards. Or forwards. Or to another plane. Whatever jogs your memory.
> 
> ie. Your thoughts during a science test: _Well, the last time I had my notes, we were at Subway… (5 min. lapse) ...so I had to get a refill, and_ that _was the soda I spilled on the corner of the page, right over where I scribbled the formula for photosynthesis. Oh, DUH. o_o It's Uranium._





lothweneriniel said:


> Yes!! You have to zone in on it by jumping from connection to connection.


I've been doing a lot of that lately trying to learn and remember the half a million sequences involved in the Fridrich system for solving the rubik's cube.


----------



## William I am

ponyjoyride said:


> You're having a talk with your careers counsellor and all of a sudden you picture dolphins jumping behind your counsellor's back and bursting in flames and this all describes perfectly how confused you are about your future.


Oh my god yes. I was looking out the window behind my counselor at the wind, the trees, the building with that computer lab that really needed to do virus scans.... And then I remembered he was talking about my MBTI outcome  This just happened to me recently. 

The Majority of these are awesome, including one from @Van. But it's not pressure sensors, it's induction sensors. Wires with current running through them in a square change their resistance when a large metal object is near, or metallic field acts upon the embedded wires. Those sensors actually cause a small amount of current to run through your car  (Calc-based physics 2. Fun, but a pain in the ass).

I just realized that I need to add XKCDand hyperbole and a half to my profile.

I have a new job and just today I was talking to my very S coworker. We were talking about car parts, then I saw a calendar and asked "do you know where I can find a calendar?" and he accurately observed that I had just asked about "5 different things". And I said "well yeah, I was thinking about them all, and then I saw the calendar..." My other coworker then walks up and says "Yeah, do we still have calendars around?" XD


----------



## William I am

You know you're and N when you:

Care which route is more efficient: the one that takes the first or second freeway exit.
How you could best go about measuring efficiency, including mileage, wear and tear, time, and driver exertion - and want to find a perfect system to measure it so much that you have to really focus to even clock the time or mileage in more than one direction.
Are disappointed that nobody else you work with thinks it's fun to wonder about these things.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Eylrid said:


> I've been doing a lot of that lately trying to learn and remember the half a million sequences involved in the Fridrich system for solving the rubik's cube.


Curse youuu! Now I'll be studying this all week. ;_;


----------



## lothweneriniel

when your boyfriend sent you with a tupperware of soup and so you empty some into a cup to microwave, but when you finish buttering your bread and remove the cup from the microwave it is no longer the cup, but the tupperware containing all of the soup you didn't want to eat instead.

On a similar note, when you put a bag of popcorn in the microwave and say. "I hope I didn't burn the popcorn" and your mother tells you it's not too late, all you have to do is watch it , but it still turns out that you did burn it.


----------



## lothweneriniel

When you're reading a piece of writing you did a couple of months ago, and suddenly the metaphor you've worked through the story clicks and you think "Oh. Now I know why I named it that"


----------



## 21954

HoneyTrap said:


> When you make a sudden connection of ideas/facts or a striking revelation hits you out of nowhere while you're performing some mundane task, such as brushing your teeth...which results in you dramatically looking at yourself in the mirror and almost dropping the toothbrush.


LMAO!! I do this! And then a moment later when i come back to earth and see my face in the mirror, looking all dramatic, I laugh at myself. XD


----------



## SereneMind

I said YES!


----------



## SereneMind

...When you get lost in a 4 room house


----------



## 21954

Neon Slinky said:


> ...
> 
> ...when someone doesn't understand something, you attempt to put it into a metaphor.
> 
> ...at the end of the school year, you don't miss the classes, the experiences, or really even the people -- mostly just the atmosphere of the school and how you felt in certain parts of the building.


The metaphors... I didn't even realize I do that all the time until my ESTx son pointed it out a few years ago. Soon after, I found myself apologizing, saying 'I don't know how else to explain properly' but he said he _likes_ my metaphors. =)

The thing about missing the "atmosphere" of things.... SO true! 

But here is what is amazing to me - the poster is only* 20* years old. OMG, I wish I had realized at that age that I wasn't a freak - that there were people all over the world who perceived and responded to things similarly to how I do. I'm happy for you INFP kids. :tongue:


----------



## ytisibrsk

Neon Slinky said:


> ...when the only way you can manage to recall simple facts is to think of something totally unrelated and work your way backwards. Or forwards. Or to another plane. Whatever jogs your memory.
> 
> ie. Your thoughts during a science test: _Well, the last time I had my notes, we were at Subway… (5 min. lapse) ...so I had to get a refill, and_ that _was the soda I spilled on the corner of the page, right over where I scribbled the formula for photosynthesis. Oh, DUH. o_o It's Uranium._


Yes, that description is really good! I always get thrown off by being interrupted, too, cos it breaks the train of thought completely. 

"Don't interrupt while I'm interrupting - that's really more impolite than interrupting is." (--Noel Coward)


----------



## ytisibrsk

When I look at my planetary gear avatar just now, and try to read the emotion in its facial expression, and come up with "taken aback, but hopeful."


----------



## lothweneriniel

ytisibrsk said:


> When I look at my planetary gear avatar just now, and try to read the emotion in its facial expression, and come up with "taken aback, but hopeful."


I can see that =-)


----------



## acf513

Lullaby said:


> ... You walk into people, trees, walls, doors, furniture and whatnot, because you're too busy contemplating the meaning of life.
> 
> Edit: Totally got ninja'd. xD Guess I'm not the only one that walks into stuff then..


Welp you hit the nail on the head there haha


----------



## acf513

often falling asleep contemplating the meaning of life


----------



## Sofia Cruz

When suddenly you just shut down and stare into nothing in classes... And I had an ENTJ english teacher... damn...


----------



## Eylrid

Sofia Cruz said:


> When suddenly you just shut down and stare into nothing in classes... And I had an ENTJ english teacher... damn...


_Looks up with a start._

I'm sorry, what were you saying?


----------



## Napoleptic

Sofia Cruz said:


> When suddenly you just shut down and stare into nothing in classes... And I had an ENTJ english teacher... damn...


My roommate walked past my room today, came back and looked at me, and said, "Were you staring at the wall just now?!" I wanted to say, "I've lived with you since October and this is the first time you've noticed me doing that?", but instead said, "I'm waiting for my computer to boot up." Which was true, but it's anybody's guess as to when I noticed it was finally up and running.


----------



## 3053

When you wear odd socks_ both _unintentionally_ and _on purpose


----------



## lothweneriniel

Napoleptic said:


> My roommate walked past my room today, came back and looked at me, and said, "Were you staring at the wall just now?!" I wanted to say, "I've lived with you since October and this is the first time you've noticed me doing that?", but instead said, "I'm waiting for my computer to boot up." Which was true, but it's anybody's guess as to when I noticed it was finally up and running.


No one ever comments on it with me...I think I do it so very much that people get used to it quickly. I really don't think an hour goes by in which I don't seriously space out at least once.

People on the bus get creeped out though. I'll come to when they start acting nervous and realize I've been staring straight at them.


----------



## gerardio

When you barely notice something in your immediate physical environment that is irritating your sensory friend. You were too busy contemplating the ways in which your current situation is symbolic of something else.


----------



## lothweneriniel

When your coworker talks for fifteen(no joke) minutes about the layouts of different vacation homes, room by room, including furniture and it becomes physically painful for you.(again, no joke. I was practically writhing)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when you find fictional characters more interesting than real people. And you like psychologically analyzing them and theorizing what it's like inside their heads. ^_^


----------



## shampoo

when u run a separate world...inside ur head.....


----------



## Sofia Cruz

Napoleptic said:


> My roommate walked past my room today, came back and looked at me, and said, "Were you staring at the wall just now?!" I wanted to say, "I've lived with you since October and this is the first time you've noticed me doing that?", but instead said, "I'm waiting for my computer to boot up." Which was true, but it's anybody's guess as to when I noticed it was finally up and running.


Haha that happens to me all the time xD


----------



## Elliepop

It's time to clean the garage/closet! Going through each thing, I get lost in thought. What should have taken 20 minutes takes an hour instead.


----------



## SilverMoon

you know you are an iNtuitive when you rock! lol


----------



## 21954

> When your coworker talks for fifteen(no joke) minutes about the layouts of different vacation homes, room by room, including furniture and it becomes physically painful for you.(again, no joke. I was practically writhing)


Yesterday this guy at work was blathering on and on and on about stuff I couldn't identify with at _all_ and I felt like I would scream if he said one more sentence. I made a lame excuse and left suddenly. I allowed enough time for him to go home for the day but when I got back he was still there and I wanted to cry. I feel like I know what claustrophobia feels like, because when I'm trapped by someone's boring small talk, it's like I'm closed up inside a box and I can't breathe.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Paheli said:


> Yesterday this guy at work was blathering on and on and on about stuff I couldn't identify with at _all_ and I felt like I would scream if he said one more sentence. I made a lame excuse and left suddenly. I allowed enough time for him to go home for the day but when I got back he was still there and I wanted to cry. I feel like I know what claustrophobia feels like, because when I'm trapped by someone's boring small talk, it's like I'm closed up inside a box and I can't breathe.


Did he pick up the conversation again? I am usually fairly good at small talk, mostly when it is related to people or culture. I kind of let my brain wander some let a small piece of my mind give responses, but I was completely lost with this. I didn't know the correct responses, so I had to listen.


You know you're an intuitive when you are working on a project (Making a character concept for an RPG) and as far as you know you never stop, but when you finally come back to your body you realize you've done half the dishes. how lovely.


----------



## Sheppard

when you take apart the word responsibility and turn it into response ability and think that you've not only improved the concept but stumbled across a profound truth.


----------



## Ara

When you state what seems to be obvious and people look at you like you just slipped into a foreign language. “But it is elementary my dear Watson!” 
When even your college professor tells you, “you think too much.” 
When you stand in awe at your sensors friend who figured out the end of a movie before you because she recognized an actor’s face and you were too busy analyzing the plot. (I was very proud of her. J)
When you start a discussion on the latest theory you read and two thirds of the table leaves. 
Once you realize that it is possible to have multiple thought instantaneously.
When you suddenly make a connection and even you have trouble tracing it back step by step. (Never mind that you were right.)


----------



## William I am

Paheli said:


> Yesterday this guy at work was blathering on and on and on about stuff I couldn't identify with at _all_ and I felt like I would scream if he said one more sentence. I made a lame excuse and left suddenly. I allowed enough time for him to go home for the day but when I got back he was still there and I wanted to cry. I feel like I know what claustrophobia feels like, because when I'm trapped by someone's boring small talk, it's like I'm closed up inside a box and I can't breathe.


Oh MY GODDDDDD I know someone who does this. Some kind of a sensor. I'm not sure it's because she's a sensor because everyone of our mutual acquaintances thinks she's a moron, but she was over studying one time and blathered on and ON and ON some more and there was never any point to what she was saying! Just.... why are you still talking? It was pretty awful. I just avoid her now. We had a class together and, unfortunately, she works where I work (for the time being).


----------



## ytisibrsk

You don't mind it when someone "spoils" a movie by telling the surprise ending cos with those type movies, you often figure them out early anyway, and the plot isn't the most interesting thing about a movie anyway.


----------



## Siren

When you know that, if you just had enough time to think about it, you could figure everything out and it would all eventually make SENSE!


----------



## NYEnglishRose

When your ex-fiance's mother was all politeness and graciousness to you, yet you knew, without knowing how you knew, that she actually hated you.

When you can tell that a friend's marriage is in trouble by a changed voice mail greeting, even when that greeting is nothing out of the ordinary to anyone else.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive interacting with a sensor when you pause to think about something and the sensor thinks you are looking at something. :crazy:


----------



## lothweneriniel

ytisibrsk said:


> You don't mind it when someone "spoils" a movie by telling the surprise ending cos with those type movies, you often figure them out early anyway, and the plot isn't the most interesting thing about a movie anyway.


I can't stand that. I like to go into movies knowing nothing at all about them so that I can get a pure reaction to it.


----------



## TrailMix

when you look in the mirror and dont associate who you are with what you see. or is that just me?


----------



## Neon Slinky

...when every now and then, your room is a completely different place. 

...when you tell this to a Sensor and they look around like you moved something.

...when you don't even want to defend your statement with, "I know it _looks_ the same!" because the vibe is so strong and abnormal that, on some level, it _doesn't_. 

Atmosphere is one of my favorite things about intuition. It happens suddenly and randomly. There's no pattern to it, except that it's intriguing and it's illogical and it's insane and it's normal. I love being an N


----------



## FreeSpirit

When...
While taking a Myers-Briggs test it asks,
"Do you wish people were more imaginative or
more realistic?"

And you are annoyed because you think,
"I wish people were more realistic, but they
are just not imaginative enough to be so!"

So you are forced to pick the imaginative
answer, even though it is not really correct.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

When your Sensor friends thinks you have your head in the clouds and aren't noticing anything going on around you, yet you perceive correctly things the Sensor doesn't. When he asks you how you knew, you cannot explain it because it would like speaking Greek to someone who only speaks Polish.


----------



## ytisibrsk

lothweneriniel said:


> I can't stand that. I like to go into movies knowing nothing at all about them so that I can get a pure reaction to it.


I get it, you like to *use* your intuition, like. Whereas I react as "oh, that's just an iq test, not the main event, which is about character, funny lines to use in other situations, etc.

So we can use intuition to have different types of fun. I didn't think these "types" were all that predictive of actual behaviour in a specific concrete situation, anyway! But your post interests me! Thank-you!


----------



## Eylrid

NYEnglishRose said:


> When your Sensor friends thinks you have your head in the clouds and aren't noticing anything going on around you, yet you perceive correctly things the Sensor doesn't. When he asks you how you knew, you cannot explain it because it would like speaking Greek to someone who only speaks Polish.


A view from the clouds can be good for seeing the big picture.


----------



## deeter

Sarbot said:


> when you look in the mirror and dont associate who you are with what you see. or is that just me?


It's not just you...


----------



## lothweneriniel

ytisibrsk said:


> I get it, you like to *use* your intuition, like. Whereas I react as "oh, that's just an iq test, not the main event, which is about character, funny lines to use in other situations, etc.
> 
> So we can use intuition to have different types of fun. I didn't think these "types" were all that predictive of actual behaviour in a specific concrete situation, anyway! But your post interests me! Thank-you!


I certainly enjoy movies for the characters and the funny lines, but I'd not be able to use the lines in another situation. I'm simply not that socially adept =-(


----------



## lothweneriniel

shadowofambivalence said:


> when you get bored very easy with real life sort of things
> 
> when you can sit there lost in your thoughts and dont notice the person in front of you trying to ask where the bathroom is
> 
> when you can actually comunicate with your shadow and other people that live in your head
> 
> when you can actually see parraell universes
> 
> You would feel at home in Outer space
> 
> Time seems to go by much faster for you than most people you know
> 
> When you are a young person and you find most people your own age boring
> 
> When you had many invisible freinds when you were a kid, and maybe still talk to a few


Yes! My friends tended to be my teachers, other adults in my life, or people only I could see. Even as an adult I mostly get along with my teachers. They are my favorite social interactions.


----------



## Neon Slinky

...when you often walk into class on test day unprepared because you make good educated guesses.

...when you do _okay_ in high school, but excel in college.

...when you can explain many of Earth's complex processes... but you still live in outer space.


----------



## Neon Slinky

...you want to pin a huge agenda to your wall. That way you can walk into _it_  and be all, "OYEAH."


----------



## Empurple

Neon Slinky said:


> ...you want to pin a huge agenda to your wall. That way you can walk into _it_  and be all, "OYEAH."


Hahah! I've attempted to do this; it only succeeds in causing me to avoid that particular room.


----------



## absentminded

It's two o'clock in the morning, your MP3 player that was on repeat is dead and everything is starting to make sense.


----------



## VanishingPoint

When you can spend _hours _speculating about the life of an interesting-looking person you passed on the street.

You plan on naming your first child Pixie, Athena, Forest, or Romance...or all four into one super name...


----------



## PeaceSeeker

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> You know you're an intuitive when you find fictional characters more interesting than real people. And you like psychologically analyzing them and theorizing what it's like inside their heads. ^_^


Hahaha this is sooo true in my case. I've always wondered how Batman feels all alone in his lair )


----------



## NYEnglishRose

When you read Pride and Prejudice, Sense and Senibility, Jane Eyre, or Gone with the Wind and you not only want to psychoanalyze the characters, you want to sketch their MBTI profiles as well.


----------



## randomcouchpotato

you are perfectly content staring at a wall because then you can think about life's mysteries and "what if" questions


----------



## Linnifae

kiwigrl said:


> I'm not sure if it is an N thing or a J thing... but I don't like when people use incorrect grammar and I find myself correcting people with their use of words and their spelling etc. Most of the time I do it in my head though because I can imagine they would get annoyed with me being so anal about it. My dad (ISTJ) was the same so maybe it's more of a J thing. However I delight in correcting my ISFJ husband who isn't as good with spelling/grammar as I am.


I'm far from a J and I do that...


----------



## Neon Slinky

lothweneriniel said:


> I definitely relate to that, though sentence criticism is sometimes necessary. Would you be okay with "you tend to write sentences that do x, which is a little awkward" what about sentence fragments? Do you mind being informed of those?
> 
> I don't know if that last bit was about what I said, but it was a fiction magazine. They messed with my characters quirks. It bothered me so much.


I don't think we're on the same page. I'm not comparing the effectiveness of editing a sentence to a larger body of text. Any revision, no matter how big or small, can do wonders for the overall work. My request is: unless it's a grammatical error, don't fix it for me. You're creating more work for yourself and playing tug-of-war with my creative freedom. 

Wow. What was I smoking when I mistook "literary magazine" for "informative newspaper"? My bad.

I'm sorry that that happened to you. Quirks add so much definition to a character, and most of them are subtle. What do you gain by throwing them out besides a lower word-count? What was her excuse? "Your cast is golden, but I think stripping your characters of all that _excess_ personality would _really_ make them jump off the page." Um, yeah, because when I bite into something that oozes flavor, my initial reaction is, "Damn. If only this were more bland, I would be able to taste it." Lol. Your editors ANNOY me. 

(side note: INTJ mother read my original post on this matter and looked at me like I was on drugs. It just occurred to me that this discussion reeks of Ne. Sorry about that, NJs.)

To keep things on track, you know you're an N...

...when you get suddenly get caught off-guard by where you are.

...when this happens to you about 10x in one day in the same room.

...when something makes perfect sense to you for a cluster of reasons that can't be separated, identified, or put on a list. It doesn't mean they're not there.

...when _all_ of your thoughts come in the form of rapidly flashing pictures and you wonder if there's any other way TO think. (Another Ne thing, I'm guessing.)

...when you're really bothered by people who think your interests are NEGOTIABLE.


----------



## Neon Slinky

Linnifae said:


> I'm far from a J and I do that...


Agreed. INTPs are infamous for it. Of course, this is not a rule.

@kiwigrl Just curious, does your husband ever deliberately use incorrect grammar? The ISFJs I know really like to do that. One of them is privately a grammar nerd. (Um, maybe you should respond in a visitor message. I think this thread's gone off-topic enough times already. Then again, look at where we are. Lol)


----------



## Linnifae

Neon Slinky said:


> Agreed. INTPs are infamous for it. Of course, this is not a rule.
> 
> @_kiwigrl_ Just curious, does your husband ever deliberately use incorrect grammar? The ISFJs I know really like to do that. One of them is privately a grammar nerd. (Um, maybe you should respond in a visitor message. I think this thread's gone off-topic enough times already. Then again, look at where we are. Lol)


My mom is an ISFJ, a human version Merriam-Webster and *also* loves to use bad grammar to be funny. She's so structured though I think she gets a rush from the feeling of rebellion. =P


----------



## Who

When it genuinely bugs you that September is not the seventh month, October is not the eighth, November is not the ninth, and December is not the tenth.


----------



## Britt Mathis

When you make responses to conversations that ended five minutes ago.


----------



## vellocent

Willie said:


> When you're off in your own world and then you jump or flinch because some starts talking to you.


This happens to me all the time, especially at work.


----------



## Willie

vellocent said:


> This happens to me all the time, especially at work.


It happens to me in classes that I don't find mentally stimulating.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Britt Mathis said:


> When you make responses to conversations that ended five minutes ago.


Sometimes I get this, but sometimes I will say something and fifteen seconds later someone will respond and I'll be like "What are you talking about?" and when they tell me, "Oh yeah...I moved on from that in my head a long time ago"


----------



## Britt Mathis

When you think of something really clever to post here and by the time you navigate here you totally forgot what you wanted to say. Damn... lol.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You know you're an intuitive when you spend so much time staring out the window during an interstate bus trip and getting lost in thought, you are startled when you realize that you are already at your destination.


----------



## Homraigar

...you're working on a craft project, stab yourself in the hand with a boxcutter and only notice the next day when lemon juice or cleaner make it sting.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

When you can see yourself in this position (especially for Ni-dom type sixes):

Friend: Hey, long time no talk.
You: Why haven't you been answering my calls?
Friend: My sister was borrowing my phone.
You: Oh, this whole time I thought you were ignoring me for the disagreement we had the other day, decided not to converse with me, but instead of telling me outright you decided to play passive-aggressive and pretend you were busy so I wouldn't be offended only to talk to me after making up later on in the hopes that I would have cooled down and forgotten about the whole thing. 
Friend: No...
*You now feel guilt, like an idiot, or both*


----------



## nevermore

WamphyriThrall said:


> When you can see yourself in this position (especially for Ni-dom type sixes):
> 
> Friend: Hey, long time no talk.
> You: Why haven't you been answering my calls?
> Friend: My sister was borrowing my phone.
> You: Oh, this whole time I thought you were ignoring me for the disagreement we had the other day, decided not to converse with me, but instead of telling me outright you decided to play passive-aggressive and pretend you were busy so I wouldn't be offended only to talk to me after making up later on in the hopes that I would have cooled down and forgotten about the whole thing.
> Friend: No...
> *You now feel guilt, like an idiot, or both*


Lol, that sounds like me...then again I have anxiety disorder (maybe there is a link?)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when the following happens. Back in high school, one of my science teachers threw a curve ball at the class on a test by having a question that basically asked you to recreate a flowchart that he had made as part of a lecture with only one term filled in as a clue. I was one of the few that got it, not just because I recalled the terms used in the flowchart, but because I remembered how each term related to the others.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

When you have 2 socks on that don't match, but you just don't give a shit. You've got more important stuff to worry about other than a sock. What? Does your life amount to matching socks? FUCK NO. I ain't gonna let a sock tell me how to live my life.


----------



## Crono

You roll 1 on every spot check.


----------



## Oluwadan

_*When you can see yourself in this position (especially for Ni-dom type sixes):

Friend: Hey, long time no talk.
You: Why haven't you been answering my calls?
Friend: My sister was borrowing my phone.
You: Oh, this whole time I thought you were ignoring me for the disagreement we had the other day, decided not to converse with me, but instead of telling me outright you decided to play passive-aggressive and pretend you were busy so I wouldn't be offended only to talk to me after making up later on in the hopes that I would have cooled down and forgotten about the whole thing. 
Friend: No...
*You now feel guilt, like an idiot, or both**_ 


Yes yes yes...exactly.


----------



## Crono

(And this is coming from someone who is tertiary Se)


----------



## Oluwadan

New to the group...pray enlighten me.


----------



## Super Contralto

this thread is amazing.


when in grade school you would read through recess. you had no idea the kids were gone.
...i did this for lunch as well, but not as often as recess.
i was such a quiet kid the teacher didn't even notice i wasn't there...

when you have so much going on in your head that you have to think out loud if you want to follow one thought through...
and still manage to get distracted and start off on another random tangent!

when in choir you often forget that you're singing... you still sing but you only notice once the song ends that you spaced out and had lost yourself in your mind again!
this is not good for musicals when you have to dance... you forget other people are around you and kick them.
...but you still do the dance right!




dagnytaggart said:


> When you can't comprehend that a good portion of the population is unable to conjure up an image at will. Whereas YOU can conjure up 3D action-packed movies of the plot of your choosing in your mind, with all the special effects and intentional visual/audio changes you wish. And you can visualize to the very detail and visualize the whole picture. And you also have the ability to create complex music in your mind. I just love being an N. :happy:
> 
> ^ As a corollary: when people wonder why you get so bored with reality (i.e., mundane day-to-day grocery shopping/sink plumbing/9-5 commute life)


 i know this is a VERY old post but...
not everyone can do that?!


great scot, that was posted by someone with a user-name of dagny taggart!
i love those books...


----------



## Bazinga187

... when someone says it's better to "live in the moment" and you respond with, "No, it's not! If you spend all your time living in the moment, you'll neglect the future. Then the future moments will be crappy when you get there."

... when you have "Eureka!" moments about things you weren't actually thinking about.


----------



## journeytoforever

^ Haha, for a long time I didn't know that not everyone had those 'eureka' moments about things they weren't thinking about.

You know you're an iNtuitive when... you somehow manage to miss an earthquake that leaves the rest of your town in a panic. And you were awake during it, too.


----------



## TJSeabury

When you have to keep re-heating the water for your tea in the microwave because you walk away and get absorbed in something else forgetting that you were making tea... XD Too much interesting stuff today, like feeling earthquakes in Massachusetts. XD

I had to heat up water 3 times!! 




journeytoforever said:


> You know you're an iNtuitive when... you somehow manage to miss an earthquake that leaves the rest of your town in a panic. And you were awake during it, too.


How far away were you? XD


----------



## Cerebro

When you use excessive amounts of hand gestures, hoping that a physical representation will help get across the crazy things you're wanting to say.

When you consistently pause, or consistently SSSSSSSLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW DDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN your speech while trying to gather the words to explain what you're thinking.


----------



## James Jones

TheWaffle said:


> ...you go off on seemingly random tangents during conversations.


Oh, to be able to stop myself from doing that will be such a blessing. Embarrassing.


----------



## Super Contralto

^But that makes the conversation ever so much more interesting!


----------



## yitznewton

You're heading out the door, and seeing the placement of some object, you spontaneously imagine some form of destruction involving it and spouse/child/..., but think, no, that'll never happen. Then you come back and find that it has. This happened enough times that I trained myself to move the thing. Is that Ni?


----------



## yitznewton

When you used to finish your class work way ahead in grade school, and wandered off to the library to socialize with the librarians and help them do stuff.


----------



## yitznewton

When this is your song:

Look there she goes that girl is so peculiar
I wonder if she's feeling well
With a dreamy, far-off look
And her nose stuck in a book
What a puzzle to the rest of us is Belle 
...
But behind that fair facade
I'm afraid she's rather odd 
Very diff'rent from the rest of us 
She's nothing like the rest of us
Yes, diff'rent from the rest of us is Belle!

INFP


----------



## PyrLove

...when the chaos in your living room propagates like horny bunnies.

...when you refuse to mow your lawn until the grass is knee high then think it's funny when, after mowing, your lawn looks like a hayfield.


----------



## PurpleCurtain

Van said:


> When the English language is a piss-poor medium for communication
> When sensors think you're a bit stupid because you say things like 'holy pressure plates Batman, I just figured out how traffic lights work!'


When you read this quote and immediately used google to find out how traffic lights really work, and spent a good five minutes of your time reading the extensive and detailed article and as a result, forgot the majority of the details found in said article.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

PurpleCurtain said:


> When you read this quote and immediately used google to find out how traffic lights really work, and spent a good five minutes of your time reading the extensive and detailed article and as a result, forgot the majority of the details found in said article.


 On that note, you know you're an intuitive when the following actions lead you to create this thread.

Looking at a TVTropes WMG thread->Finding a link to somewhat related Wikipedia article on the third page->Clicking on a link to another article within the article->Seeing the word "bologna"->Wondering about why it's pronounced the way it is->Performing a Google Search->Finding out the strange truth->Creating a spam forum thread.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

You know you're an iNtuitive when you fantasize about going on a long road trip with other iNtuitives.


----------



## PurpleCurtain

You know you're an inituitive when:
you start every conversation with "Did you know..."
someone is swearing at you and you interrupt their rant by wondering out loud where the modern terminology of the word bitch came from.


----------



## PyrLove

...when you find you're daughter's statement that male sharks have two penises intriguing then (innocently) surmise that perhaps the extra bit is like their extra teeth. It gets ripped out during use and so has to be replaced.


----------



## lothweneriniel

Paradox of Vigor said:


> You know you're an iNtuitive when you fantasize about going on a long road trip with other iNtuitives.


That sounds lovely, though, if the E to I balance were off I think I would be miserable.


----------



## MissJordan

When -- casually walking down the street -- you come up with ideas for a drug-dealing racket and don't consider that to be weird at all.


----------



## Veeg

MissJordan said:


> When -- casually walking down the street -- you come up with ideas for a drug-dealing racket and don't consider that to be weird at all.


Have you seen Breaking Bad? I see Walter as an INTJ.

And your sex, it's male now. Little troll.


----------



## MissJordan

Veeg said:


> Have you seen Breaking Bad? I see Walter as an INTJ.
> 
> And your sex, it's male now. Little troll.


How is it trolling?

Unless of course, people are judging me by my gender.

In which case; my jokes are unimportant relatively speaking.


----------



## donkeybals

When you are shopping at the grocery story. You ask a grocer, "say where can you find the canned ravioli?" sensor points. Right infront of you. Haha.


----------



## Eylrid

funcoolname said:


> When a sensor reaches the end of a story they were telling you and you think "...and?"


True!

I suppose that's how they feel when we get to the end of an abstract theory, though.


----------



## Mind Swirl

donkeybals said:


> When you are shopping at the grocery story. You ask a grocer, "say where can you find the canned ravioli?" sensor points. Right infront of you. Haha.


I actually did that a while back. I couldn't find the movie I wanted anywhere, even though I was in the right section. I asked an employee and he reached out right where I was standing and said "Here it is."


----------



## Cerebro

Mind Swirl said:


> I actually did that a while back. I couldn't find the movie I wanted anywhere, even though I was in the right section. I asked an employee and he reached out right where I was standing and said "Here it is."


I spent nearly two years working for Blockbuster Video Canada (part-time, I was still in high school), and I know EXACTLY what you mean. That even happened to me when I was trying to find movies for someone. It's embarrassing on either parties.


----------



## Mind Swirl

When your co-workers describe you as "looking like you're off on another planet"


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

When you get an unusually strong appetite at dinner, instead of cookin dinner, you try to remember if you ate lunch. 

If you have ever run a red light because there were no cars stopped at it. 

if nobody believes you when you tell them that you're an incredibly difficult person to understand.

When you go off on one of your abstract tangents in a conversation with one person, you suddenly come to and see an entire group of people huddled around and hanging on your every word. 

You meet someone and 5 minutes into the conversation the person says, "I can already tell you're really smart," even though you were dumbing yourself down for them. 

Your friends insist that you're going to get hammered and dance with girls, and you go to said party. Instead of doing what your friends said, you go outside and talk politics or philosophy with the smokers. Bonus points if your friends come outside halfway through the party inquiring what you're doing, and has a look of defeated realization once they figure out what is going on. 

You plan out how to disarm the person in front of you in the event that they pull out a weapon. 

You plan out a more efficient layout for the security cameras at the bank. 

Automatic doors don't open automatically. You use the force. 

The carpet was hot lava before it was cool for the carpet to be hot lava. 

You buy a t-shirt for the irony, and it ends up being highly offensive. 

You make up conversations between two barking dogs. 

You use relativity to justify the idea that you are, in fact, the center of the universe. 

You tell someone your major is computer science, and they think you are a master at everything Microsoft office. 

You constantly ruin everyone's sense of mystery. 

You find inefficiencies in a business's operation while standing in line. 

You come up with the idea that gets someone else in trouble. 

Your friends introduce you as "really smart".


----------



## Celtic Dreams

When you are sitting in a completely blank, boring office with a fellow intuitive, waiting for the lady that was helping you to come back, and she catches you both with tears in your eyes from laughing about all the scenarios you made up together about how you could occupy your time while she was out.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

SarahWilliams said:


> When you think the reality you see in front of you is just a catalyst for all that could be.


You speak for me exactly.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

KuRoMi said:


> I just have a question about that. Does that also apply to spirituality? I was never satisfied with those "facts" taught in church or catholic school. I need more dammit! And would that make judeo-christians naturally mostly sensors if that's the case because they don't seem to question? It doesn't seem right but I'm just asking.


They are, if I remember right, overly represented by SJ's.


----------



## Exayevie

When you have this conversation with your also-intuitive sister:

"Hey, do you..."
"No, I don't know."
"Ok. That's not what I was going to ask though."


----------



## PixieSaysHi

mkeath said:


> *When you get an unusually strong appetite at dinner, instead of cookin dinner, you try to remember if you ate lunch.
> 
> If you have ever run a red light because there were no cars stopped at it. *
> 
> if nobody believes you when you tell them that you're an incredibly difficult person to understand.
> 
> When you go off on one of your abstract tangents in a conversation with one person, you suddenly come to and see an entire group of people huddled around and hanging on your every word.
> 
> You meet someone and 5 minutes into the conversation the person says, "I can already tell you're really smart," even though you were dumbing yourself down for them.
> 
> Your friends insist that you're going to get hammered and dance with girls, and you go to said party. Instead of doing what your friends said, you go outside and talk politics or philosophy with the smokers. Bonus points if your friends come outside halfway through the party inquiring what you're doing, and has a look of defeated realization once they figure out what is going on.
> 
> You plan out how to disarm the person in front of you in the event that they pull out a weapon.
> 
> You plan out a more efficient layout for the security cameras at the bank.
> 
> *Automatic doors don't open automatically. You use the force. *
> 
> The carpet was hot lava before it was cool for the carpet to be hot lava.
> 
> *You buy a t-shirt for the irony, and it ends up being highly offensive.
> 
> You make up conversations between two barking dogs. *
> 
> You use relativity to justify the idea that you are, in fact, the center of the universe.
> 
> You tell someone your major is computer science, and they think you are a master at everything Microsoft office.
> 
> You constantly ruin everyone's sense of mystery.
> 
> *You find inefficiencies in a business's operation while standing in line.
> *
> You come up with the idea that gets someone else in trouble.
> 
> Your friends introduce you as "really smart".


Guilty...............


----------



## PixieSaysHi

while holding a beer, someone asks the time...you turn your wrist to check your watch only to find you've now spilled your beer and you aren't even wearing a watch.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

PixieSaysHi said:


> while holding a beer, someone asks the time...you turn your wrist to check your watch only to find you've now spilled your beer and you aren't even wearing a watch.


Hahahaha guilty.


----------



## Mind Swirl

mkeath said:


> You tell someone your major is computer science, and they think you are a master at everything Microsoft office.


This one is funny. I'm not into computer science, but I'm known as an "expert" on computer programs (and computers) because I can use the Adobe Suite and Publisher. Now I'm called when there is a computer issue, when anything needs to be designed (even the simplest of things that could be done in Word) and the program/Windows troubleshooter. One person said "Hey, you're an expert in Publisher, right? Can you help?" 

I don't mind helping them though :happy: I just find it funny people think I'm an expert...


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Mind Swirl said:


> This one is funny. I'm not into computer science, but I'm known as an "expert" on computer programs (and computers) because I can use the Adobe Suite and Publisher. Now I'm the computer issue "fixer", document/web designer, Powerpoint presentation maker, and the program/Windows troubleshooter. One person said "Hey, you're an expert in Publisher, right? Can you help?"
> 
> I don't mind helping them though :happy: I just find it funny people think I'm an expert...


At my university, CSC 101 is actually a course on word, excel, and basic HTML that is part of the core curriculum. Everyone takes it, so they end up thinking hat I spend 4 years learning the ins and outs of office and web design. They get really confused when they find out that's not what I do, so I generally just tell them that I learn the concepts required to make software like word. The look of mixed horror, embarassment, awe, and shock is absolutely priceless.


----------



## EmilSan

Exayevie said:


> When you have this conversation with your also-intuitive sister:
> 
> "Hey, do you..."
> "No, I don't know."
> "Ok. That's not what I was going to ask though."


- "Hey, are.."
- "No, actually.."
- "Okay, so they're.."
- "Yes, for a couple of hours still, but.."
- "Did they.."
- "Yes, we should.."
- "All right! So.."
- "Yes, Tomorrow it's.."
- "But remember.."
- "I Already.."
- "Okay, nice. Did you.."
- "No, but I.."
- "Oh, yes. That was indeed the case"

Just added one of my own "conversations" with my ENTP friend. I suppose all of you could figure out what we were talking about.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

EmilSan said:


> - "Hey, are.."
> - "No, actually.."
> - "Okay, so they're.."
> - "Yes, for a couple of hours still, but.."
> - "Did they.."
> - "Yes, we should.."
> - "All right! So.."
> - "Yes, Tomorrow it's.."
> - "But remember.."
> - "I Already.."
> - "Okay, nice. Did you.."
> - "No, but I.."
> - "Oh, yes. That was indeed the case"
> 
> Just added one of my own "conversations" with my ENTP friend. I suppose all of you could figure out what we were talking about.


I had one of those with my ENTJ friend. Went like this (starting with me):

"Wait so what about this..."
"No you're wrong!"
"Hear me out."
"No I know what you're going to say, and you're wrong."
"No you don't."
"Yes I do."
"No you don't. You think you do, and I know what you think I am thinking, but you're wrong."
"No I know exactly what you're thinking."
"Wrong."

Later, he heard me out. He was wrong.

Also, my ISFJ mom:

"So how's...uhhhhhh"
"School's fine."
"How did you know what I was going to say?!"


----------



## Mind Swirl

When you go out for a walk in an attempt to enjoy the weather and end up preoccupied with inspirations and ideas. You then realize you don't really remember much about walking for the past 1/2 mile.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

mkeath said:


> Also, my ISFJ mom:
> 
> "So how's...uhhhhhh"
> "School's fine."
> "How did you know what I was going to say?!"


"Because you always ask that. It's simply a simple, predictable pattern." :laughing:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

When you hit your head without realizing it, and when someone says "are you okay?!?!" you reply a succinct and confused "what?"


----------



## flea

You know almost every thing someone is saying irl music or songs before they say it.


----------



## MsBossyPants

...... when you lie awake at 3:00 in the morning wondering why Batman is called a super hero when he doesn't have any super powers. 
He's got a lot of really great gear, but no super powers... so technically he is a vigilante.

Yes, I actually couldn't sleep until I worked that out.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

When you get lost in movie theatres when using the bathroom. Because on the way from the theatre to the bathroom, you were thinking so intensely about what could be happening next in the movie, you don't remember where you walked.
Also, when you get back to the theatre, no one has to catch you up on what you missed, because you figured that would happen.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

You know you're an intuitive when you lie awake for a couple of hours trying sleep, and then suddenly realize that the reason you couldn't sleep was because you didn't have the heat on. :tongue:


----------



## MsBossyPants

You know you're an Intuitive when ...

you've spent 20 minutes looking for your wallet, and having looked everywhere you can think of, ask your husband if he's seen it, and with a straight face says,

"No. Have you looked in the refrigerator?"

and it's there.

(that's not the first time I've absentmindedly put it there)


----------



## chii

While your hand hold a textbook to read for tomorrow exam , your head is full with many bubbles of idea which as much as you can imagine .


----------



## LibertyPrime

When you start reading something important and at the next paragraph you suddenly think of something unrelated and let it play out in your mind before observing that you stopped reading...then you continue where you left off.


----------



## Ms.Gymnast

Think said:


> You are in a restaurant after eating, u are waiting for the change for bill, solving the Rubik cube. The wallet and glasses are on the table, the change arrives, and you leave forgetting the wallet and glasses.
> Loosing 2 grands + the wallet and the glasses.


:shocked: Because something like that *could* happen to me, I make sure I have absolutely no distractions in such situations.
(Hmm. I don't remember what happened that caused the making of that rule.)


----------



## Spades

When you're lost in your thoughts and someone asks you "what are you thinking about?", you can't even begin to come up with a concrete answer.


----------



## Ms.Gymnast

thunder999 said:


> When you have been made to take a hearing test because people thought you must have a hearing impairment, only to prove that your hearing is perfect and you were simply ignoring the people around you.


you're sitting in the hearing booth (when you were a kid) waiting for the sound, get bored, and start daydreaming. 
I probably would have fail it if she hadn't looked up. _You didn't hear that?_


----------



## Think

Ms.Gymnast said:


> (Hmm. I don't remember what happened that caused the making of that rule.)


Ha Ha.....


----------



## journeytoforever

Hahaha, I had to retake one of the standard hearing tests that was being given at my school because I tuned out the hearing test itself... On the second try I did perfectly. It was awkward explaining that I wasn't deaf at first, though.

Also, you know you're an iNtuitive when it takes you forever to fall asleep, because while you're trying to sleep you get distracted and think about something... And ten minutes later you realize you still aren't asleep. And the process repeats.


----------



## 073071048

When you make your own imaginary country, people, and language based on something only of little relevance..

(Made a language called Linese, which is made up of mathematical symbols. My math teacher helped a little, too. The country is called Lina and the people reproduce asexually. )

When you're somewhat thirsty and hungry at the same time, unconsciously holding a cup meant for water, but then having accidentally put rice in it. Happened twice. :dry:

When you space off a lot and forgetting you were going to do something.


----------



## Mind Swirl

073071048 said:


> When you make your own imaginary country, people, and language based on something only of little relevance...


 This is the beauty of that game "The Sims"
Create an imaginary country, you build the houses, create the people and make them as bizarre or as normal as you want, name them anything you want... Of course, you can't really create a language though....


----------



## Fizz

Mind Swirl said:


> This is the beauty of that game "The Sims"
> Create an imaginary country, you build the houses, create the people and make them as bizarre or as normal as you want, name them anything you want... Of course, you can't really create a language though....


They have their own Simlish language.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Fizz said:


> They have their own Simlish language.


 The language they created is pretty funny. It was pretty entertaining when sims sang karaoke before leveling up their creativity. I recall child sims sounding extra bad.


----------



## Fizz

Mind Swirl said:


> The language they created is pretty funny. It was pretty entertaining when sims sang karaoke before leveling up their creativity. I recall child sims sounding extra bad.


I laughed because it's true. I don't know where my Sims 2 game and extension packs are and I'm glad. That took over my life.


----------



## avaray

scarygirl said:


> When you think everything's complex, and people always miss something, and you feel like there was an universal plot and connection between EVERYTHING (Ne more than Ni, don't you?)
> And
> when you are always thinking and lost in the jnugle of concepts, and feel nice while doing it.


Aha Most of the lines in this were like me but this was the most.


----------



## Souljorn

when you mentally decide you're hungry and you're going to get something to eat, 30 minutes later you're still in front of the computer and you get a little thirsty so you decide to go to the kitchen and come back with only a glass of water.


----------



## Wickster

you've often used the phrase "errrr, how long has that been there? Because I've only just noticed it." :tongue:


----------



## Flora

when you resent being interrupted then notice you are not actually doing anything, you were staring out of a window having a conversation with someone in your head.

when you think about doing some craft and plan it in your head, choose some colours, imagine what it would look like, think of what it would be like, spend hours doing research online and then when you get round to doing it you are so bored already you never actually start.

when someone tells you somebody is doing something and you dont care about the actual details, you are already seeing a pattern of behaviour and dissecting their motivations

when someone tells you a number flight an estimated time of arrival a gate number a foreign name and the phone number of the llocal cab firm and when you try to recall it later and you cant

when you go to pick up your child from school and you start taking to people and think of the things you have to do and you walk off cos you actually cant see him in front of you while you are busy thinking


----------



## sanari

Michele Cook Lewis said:


> My friend and I (she's an INFJ like me) were discussing how annoying absolutes can be. I notice that my INTJ son uses a lot of absolutes. I have let it slide knowing that he isn't trying to lump everyone in the group, it's just the way he speaks. He almost lost his head once when I shared with him something an INTJ said somewhere in one of these threads. He asked if he needed to explain it to me. As I told him, "I may not use big words but I can understand them!"
> 
> Not offended. Actually the whole conversation is quite amusing. It's funny to read things written in a way that I could totally see my son saying.


Thank you so much for accepting your son for his INTJness. Letting him feel normal at so young an age is going to be powerful...


----------



## sanari

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ^Epic. :laughing:
> 
> You know you're an intuitive when other people's definition of bizarre is your definition of awesome. True story: Someone told me that she knew a guy that highlighted his notes with invisible ink and then turned on a black light while studying so he wouldn't be distracted by the unimportant parts. She thought it was bizarre, while I wondered how anyone could think that was bizarre. Seriously, that sounds ingenious! :crazy:


Wow! I should try that! My goodness...he's deserving of an award of some sort.


----------



## sanari

When you take a long time to speak your ideas to someone [frequently happens when on the phone]. I describe it to the other person like this, seeking their patience:

"It's like my mind is an entire civilization, surrounded by a Great Wall akin to China's. The workers must heave the ideas to the top of the wall, chisel them for speech, and cart them across this rope bridge spanning a deep canyon. That's what speaking feels like to me."

Dunno if you guys can relate... I don't stutter...I just don't speak until everything is on one side or I have long pauses.


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

Is it pathetic that I'm the only person that posted on page 80? *sheepish grin*


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

Sometimes when you T's start talking I am amazed we're from the same planet. It's not that I don't understand the majority of what you are saying but seriously to spend so much time thinking logically is amazing to me.

And then all of you, I think mostly P's, that misplace everything, and don't retain detail information. I didn't try to be good with names, faces, dates, phone numbers, etc it just is who I am. It's rare for me to misplace things honestly. However, I have often caught myself about to put things in the wrong place because I was in the middle of a conversation! Ok sometimes I did put them in the wrong place "came too" and fixed it.


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

lothweneriniel said:


> No one ever comments on it with me...I think I do it so very much that people get used to it quickly. I really don't think an hour goes by in which I don't seriously space out at least once.
> 
> People on the bus get creeped out though. I'll come to when they start acting nervous and realize I've been staring straight at them.


One of my clearest memories of high school was a guy in class asking me why I was staring at him. He must have been an N because when I said I wasn't he understood.


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

I'm determined to read all of the posts in this thread, however, I had to quit at 3am because the eyes were drooping. Now I needed a quick break and the following happened that just made me laugh because of this thread.

You know you are an N when you leave the computer, walk upstairs, say hi to the kids, the 2yo says hi like you've been away from the house, then you walk into the kitchen thinking he's so cute. Then you think about how in the "you know you're an INFJ" thread some of the people sounded like INTJ's so then you think well maybe they are INFJ and just are really T-ish, then you think INTJ son sometimes sounds a little F-ish, then you think now I'm going to call him "Fish" then laugh at yourself because you came back down to the computer with at drink but forgot to get something to eat because you couldn't get out of your head long enough to check in on why you went upstairs in the first place. 


Just finished all the thread. woohoo for me now maybe I can do my homework.


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

how about....

you don't usually ask questions because if you have a question (usually you don't because you ask yourself and know the answer) you can't ask the people around you because they don't even have a clue. So the only person you can talk to is your INTJ son because he can actually explain what you need to know. He usually gets interested in what I am asking anyway and then has to figure it out if he doesn't know so we have these awesome conversations where he brings his NT and I bring my NF and solve the problem. Oh if only I had more people like him in my world that recognize that I am extremely intelligent.


----------



## Mind Swirl

You are sitting with some people in a car for a long drive, thinking or daydreaming to yourself. After an hour or so of silence and thought, you say something like "Why is it that they do that?" (out loud). Everyone in the car turns to you because you just voiced a random thought, not realizing nobody else knew the context.


----------



## Kenneth Udut

*I'd have a pretty safe mind to explore - there's a little bit of 18+ in there, but 99.44% of it would be a pretty amazing experience, full of a cacophany of music, art, science, philosophy, spirituality, mathmatics, problem-solving and a lot of psychology*


----------



## Kenneth Udut

eithnii said:


> This is pretty much why I don't drive. lol


That's why I don't drive either. I keep my license current - always - and I'm okay at driving when I do drive, but it's been about two years since I drove (and about 15 years since I drove on a daily basis) - eventually I'll have to do it regularly again, but I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Mind Swirl

sanari said:


> When you take a long time to speak your ideas to someone [frequently happens when on the phone].
> Dunno if you guys can relate... I don't stutter...I just don't speak until everything is on one side or I have long pauses.


Yep. It takes a while to come up with what I'm trying to say, meaning I might pause for a while. Depends on what it is though.


----------



## flea

You had a feeling there was an appointment and woke up late and missed it. Then got a call from the person and went in your car over. About ten minutes into the fifteen minute drive you realize there is no music on or heat and its cold as hell. When you get home and check your phone you realize you did actually miss an earlier appointment you forgot about.


----------



## Flora

You get in trouble because people hear everything you say literally and they dont understand one can be angry at an idea or a possibility but this is way too abstract so they assume you have to angry at "them" and then they start going psycho on you


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

you came out of your head long enough to go through the drive through but hit the curb on the way out because you were really *still* in your head! (I'm so glad no one was around to see that!)


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

you can draw something that doesn't exist yet unlike the rest of your classmates that struggle with that concept!


----------



## koalaroo

When you mean to take a short shower, but it ends up being a long shower. You also spent more of your time contemplating something (or several things) that had nothing to do with being clean and getting ready for work or class.


----------



## AbioticPrime

koalaroo said:


> When you mean to take a short shower, but it ends up being a long shower. You also spent more of your time contemplating something (or several things) that had nothing to do with being clean and getting ready for work or class.


Ahaha. Everyday shower time = plotting time.


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

Serial Hero said:


> Ahaha. Everyday shower time = plotting time.


Proof that my son is an NT 

Showers are for having uninterrupted conversations with myself because it's the only place that truly no one invades. And dang I do answer back is that so wrong?


----------



## Worriedfunction

In my case it would be: When you start to ladle out some homemade stew onto your bowl only to find out that it is in fact your plate and then that sets you off thinking about tectonic plates and it isnt until your, (possibly), ISFJ mother grabs the plate and ladle off you, that you realise that the stew has dripped all over your arm and top.

Thus resulting in the famous "Well I didn't like that top *ANYWAY*!!" argument, involving scissors, sadness and getting dragged off by my ear to DFS for carpets.....for some unknown reason.

I think maybe the stew ruined the carpet.....


----------



## Napoleptic

shrili said:


> This is why I am obsessed with MBTI. My ISTJ dad just doesn't get it!


Discovering I was an Enneagram Nine was much the same way - even more so, in fact (I see MBTI as the *how* we think - how we perceive and process information (i.e. cognitive functions). Enneagram feels more like the *what* and *why* of who we are - our visible behaviors and, more importantly, the motivations behind them. A lot of people don't bother with it because it can be more time-consuming or confusing than MBTI, but I found it to be quite worth it).

Unfortunately, though, I feel that I've used up my credit in terms of getting people to listen to me about personality typing, so there have been few people I felt like I wouldn't be bothering by talking about it with them. :laughing:


----------



## VenusianMizu

When your Se-dominant mother wants you to develop your Se, but you just stare at her like "What's the point? I'm happy in my head."


----------



## QueenOfCats

When you see a spork(spoon and fork combined) from the last day of school and start getting emotional because it holds so many precious memories to you.

When you just know when something's going to happen.


----------



## journeytoforever

When you look at your friend's sound system on their car, and it says "cd 15", and you accidentally read it upside down as "SIP'" before realizing that... you're reading it upside down and it's just saying what track is playing.


----------



## Feanor

When you can predict the endings and significant events of most books, movies, and TV shows.

When you can walk around the block and not remember if there were clouds in the sky or leaves on the trees or where you went for that matter.

When people consistently accuse you of being in your own mind instead of out in reality.

When you think reality is boring and you'd rather have been born in the distant past or future.


----------



## Traum

When "I just know" is all the proof anyone should ever need.


----------



## suwi27

Iam highly intuitive buy I just don't seem to experience the 'gut' feelings e.g of looming danger.:frustrating:


----------



## Traum

suwi27 said:


> Iam highly intuitive buy I just don't seem to experience the 'gut' feelings e.g of looming danger.:frustrating:


Interesting... I do... But then again, I am also paranoid, so it might be that.


----------



## KateMarie999

Yep I'm definitely iNtuitive except that I found philosophy classes to be really boring. I know that's early in the thread but it's true, I nearly fell asleep. Maybe it's just my own interests...

On topic, you know you're an N when you randomly bump into things because you weren't paying attention to where you were going. When people think you're a complete klutz when actually you've got quick reflexes, you just weren't paying attention.


----------



## journeytoforever

You eat an entire slice of pineapple pizza before realizing there was pineapple on it.

On January 12th, you realize that the Christmas tree is gone and you don't know how or when this happened.


----------



## KateMarie999

journeytoforever said:


> You eat an entire slice of pineapple pizza before realizing there was pineapple on it.
> 
> On January 12th, you realize that the Christmas tree is gone and you don't know how or when this happened.


No way, I enjoy my pineapple pizza bite by bite. Mmmm. But the one about the Christmas tree happens to me every year.


----------



## Ennp

you put your shoes on the wrong feet.


----------



## Lietuvaite

When you never get bored, because you always have fun just by thinking, plotting, analyzing.


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you fancy the idea of coming up with frameworks for other people to follow,

but when it comes to following other people's rules...


----------



## egsomy

when you throw utensils into the garbage instead of putting it in the sink without even noticing!


----------



## MsBossyPants

egsomy said:


> when you throw utensils into the garbage instead of putting it in the sink without even noticing!


LOL ... I've done that, too.


----------



## DJeter

When you raptly follow a lecture, but when you're called upon you forget everything that was just said.


----------



## JerryDaJoker

When you are better remembering ideas than facts


----------



## Daniel Parton

When you realize the differing thought processes of intuitive vs sensory while watching tbs stoned.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

When in your dance class in 7th grade you ask your teacher stuff about theories of dance that don't even affect you


----------



## Agelaius

When you have an epiphany and finally completely understand something only to forget moments later.

Or maybe that's just me...


----------



## Daniel Parton

Agelaius said:


> When you have an epiphany and finally completely understand something only to forget moments later.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me...


I smoke weed as well. I know how it is man.


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you get irritated and dismal if people miss the point. That light at the end of the tunnel -- caved in.


----------



## Empurple

Serial Hero said:


> When you get irritated and dismal if people miss the point. That light at the end of the tunnel -- caved in.


So then...what you're saying is that cities should try to ensure any tunnels on the highway have proper lighting installed, like at the entry of the tunnel, so that people won't miss their turn-offs/exits/etc. Plus, this way there won't be so many accidents. I hear ya. You said it kind of funny, but I gotchya - loud and clear. Great point!


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you do your math problems in one step and when asked by others how you got there, you can't explain.

Then you realize how accurate of an analogy this is for your life.


----------



## Sunbeam

When you feel like Björk and Lady Gaga understand how you think and live.


----------



## Retrochick

When you can work in a dull, repetitive job because your head is elsewhere.


----------



## Sheisstellar

When at, at least, some point in your life you believed all math is subjective.


----------



## Cerebro

Sheisstellar said:


> When at, at least, some point in your life you believed all math is subjective.


Still do, to some extent. It bothers me when people say that math can disprove everything and prove everything. Then I wonder... why do we comfortable put so much faith in mathematics? It could all possibly be a man-made concept.


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you're intuitive when your mind runs on 2 parallels during discussions:

One parallel in the actual discussion.

One parallel in intuitive land.


----------



## geekofalltrades

When you wonder whether your silverware forms close bonds with the other silverware in the drawer and, when you use it, wash it, and put it back in a slightly different order, wonder whether you're tearing it away from its closest friends.


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you can see what most can't, but can't see what most can.


----------



## Kintsugi

Serial Hero said:


> When you can see what most can't, but can't see what most can.


After giving your opinion on some said subject; you often get the reply:

"Ahh. Never thought of it like that before."

...or the room falls silent and they just kinda stare at you blankly :dry:


----------



## kiwigrl

When you are frequently taken by surprise when people you know call out to you or say that they saw you on the street, because you were so far inside your own mind that you couldn't see them.


----------



## sroo

When you spend your day at work googling just to get your 'fix' of irrelevant information and end up doing the days work in the last half hour


----------



## Sugulle

When you're so out of it you've posted on the wrong thread.

When you spend hours wondering what you were dreaming about before you woke up this morning.

When you are doing the dishes and figuring out how to take over the world at the same time.

When you have background thinking to your thinking.


----------



## Worriedfunction

When your dad asks you what you are thinking about and you start to explain, only to pause and let your mind wander off on some tantalising idea....then 25 minutes later you come to and realise your dad is looking at you as if you are a madman and goes: "Well?!".


----------



## itarille

Apollo Celestio said:


> You want the glue that binds facts together... facts aren't enough.. lists aren't enough. You crave understanding.


What I would give for my Sensor boyfriend to understand that!!


----------



## itarille

Serial Hero said:


> When you do your math problems in one step and when asked by others how you got there, you can't explain.
> 
> Then you realize how accurate of an analogy this is for your life.


Oh how I could cry just knowing someone actually understands this!


----------



## Vermillion

When you get that pang of disappointment after realizing you should have trusted what your intuition said.

When you get a sudden realization or burst of understanding and become all philosophical for a while.

When you get that 'click' in your head after being able to get to the concept of something without actually thinking through it much.

When no one understands how your plans are for the best, and they _will_ work out, but not today.

When no one is willing to actually listen to every theory of yours, and when they do, they don't grasp its significance.


----------



## Sherod 88

...forget the intensely meaningful rant about nothing.


----------



## Zero11

KateMarie999 said:


> You sing loudly in your car along to the music and never stop to wonder if people on the outside can hear you.


This has nothing to do with being an iNtuitive :laughing:


----------



## AbioticPrime

You know you're intuitive when you're living proof of parallel universes: the universe you physically live in, and the universe your mind lives in

You also know you're intuitive when you realize what's most important to you in your life can't be physically touched.


----------



## Playful Proxy

The moment you become paranoid about something, every possible (and impossible) thing which could kill you now becomes possible and freely announces itself in your head. You see that traffic light? Yeah, that wire looks a bit loose, I wouldn't step under it. You see that mexican? That bulge in his pocket is a gun. You see that crack in the pavement? That is now a volcano waiting to erupt.


----------



## Agelaius

Marquece Johnson said:


> ...forget the intensely meaningful rant about nothing.


...to yourself. :laughing:


----------



## Dannysmom

When you can't utter a sentence without adding 2,354 dependent clauses in the middle to try to capture everything you're trying to express.


----------



## ToriKago

When, after searching all around you, you finally get up to look for your pencil, but then you see that it was in your hand the entire time.


----------



## EmpireConquered

When you dig knowledge


----------



## Cetanu

Napoleptic said:


> When you learn you're an INTJ and get emotional (yes, it happens! :tongue because suddenly you realize there's at least *one* person in this world that "gets" you


I have to hold back the tears when this happens.


----------



## Briguy

When you burn through 50 topics, surrounding the 20th century,and how the topics are relevant to today's software and soft drink market, and how to invest in the stock market accordingly (Ah Ne!) (I really did do that yesterday). When you have an idea for a film studio, a silicon valley start up, a theory that explains why web vids go viral, and theoretical physics problems floating around your mind at any given moment. When during the course of a conversation with a sensor they utter the phrase "I didn't know that" 15 times in a 5 minute conversation. When you can't fall asleep at night because you've just thought of a new idea that can't wait till tomorrow. When you read a graduate level book on diffe-q before you learn/master geometry, trig, calc, or even most of algebra. You disprove a college professors long time economic belief with one sentence. You annoy Sensors because they tell you there is no need for zip lines connecting your very closely constructed dormitories (Which would have been awesome). You never plan ahead and find yourself 1,300 miles from home living in a van on a Santa Monica beach because the girl that asked you to go to Cali for the weekend was hot in that hipster kind of way(more of an entp thing than Ni or Ne I guess) and then you casually call your parents from the Denver airport asking them to pick you up.


----------



## Empurple

Vasili Syrakis said:


> I have to hold back the tears when this happens.


Hahahah! ... Hahahaha


----------



## Miss Scarlet

When you can read minds.


----------



## Cetanu

Empurple said:


> Hahahah! ... Hahahaha


Care to explain the joke?


----------



## INTJellectual

You know you're an Intuitive when you always forget where the keys are (short-term memory loss) but still remember the scientific name of a certain species you learned in high school (photographic memory).


----------



## Empurple

Empurple said:


> Hahahah! ... Hahahaha


Oh my gosh...I'm such a jerk! I thought you were being facetious. Please forgive me.


----------



## Cetanu

Empurple said:


> Oh my gosh...I'm such a jerk! I thought you were being facetious. Please forgive me.


Now that I look back on it I can see the humor if I was being facetious but I was not


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

When you are astounded at how words are related. XD


----------



## chasingdreams

PaulFalcon said:


> You lie in bed wondering what it would be like to take modern technology to a primitive people and try to teach them while overcoming language barriers... and you do this for nearly an hour.


I've actually done this before...


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight

When you waste your lunchtime thinking about what personality type your food would be.


----------



## Stability

You come up with a solution for your problem, then proceed to find flaws with this plan and re-calibrate it until the time of execution.


----------



## Gideon

This may just be me but...

You are looking at different sports franchises, you instinctively think of how the team could be doing in the future. I know when I'm studying different teams in the NFL or whatever, I'm not looking at how the team is doing at the moment, but how the team could be doing 5-10 years down the road. I'm thinking Tom Brady is getting old, how are the Patriots going to deal with that. When are they gonna pick a QB in the draft to be his successor?


----------



## flea

You read a page of a book and have no idea what you read going back all the time to make sure you did not miss the slightest detail. Run on Sentence! You listen to an audiobook and it cant compete with a book and rewinding it is really getting annoying so you thought of the first quote and will now go back to it. Books will never be replaced and i will never care about grammar unless its for a final copy...


----------



## flea

And your back thirty seconds later. Its an online book for free on youtube but rewinding it so annoying and u hit crap all the time by mistake. back to rewind to a voice i dont hear as it goes intead of page i read but dont see. Wish I had the lather this audio shit is horrible lol its like ruining the book for me and i wouldnt do it for books i really wanna read.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

When you stare at somebody for 5 minutes figuring out all the ways you could possibly start a conversation with them and right when you just decide to say 'hi', they say 'bye' B|


----------



## Stanley309

while writing a post in a discussion, youre constantly anticipating others replies/comments on your text and try to exclude those by modificating or expanding your text. 

not sure how far this is an N trait, but I can imagine it to be.


----------



## Cerebro

Sepa said:


> while writing a post in a discussion, youre constantly anticipating others replies/comments on your text and try to exclude those by modificating or expanding your text.
> 
> not sure how far this is an N trait, but I can imagine it to be.


If you have ever seen my posts (you can probably see them on my profile), I write essays. I want to get everything across, and try to cover all grounds in case there may be confusion, or other questions. So yes, I think it's an N thing. Overthinking everytthing is very iNtuitive. Especially with the NFs, I find.


----------



## Phoedolyn

When all in one day you see yourself as an infp, enfp, infj, isfp and at times (egads) even an isfj. Then wonder why we make such a big deal out of personality anyway when it's really character that matters. Then think, that's very pragmatic thinking and wondering if working in a very "S" world of finance has ripped apart my soul to the point that I no longer dream or imagine anymore. Then realize that my thoughts have gotten carried away again and I no longer find the point in pegging myself anymore anyway. I am what I need to be in the moment. And then contemplating a career change yet again, because what is the point of doing something that is so very obviously (to me only) not "me." And then wondering if constantly working out of your weaknesses rather than your strengths can ultimately change who you are without you even realizing it... 

And then realizing that this was a pretty intense post for a lighthearted "fill in the blank" type of ice breaker.


----------



## Sunbeam

When you always have 20 different book ideas in your head.


----------



## VenusianMizu

When you don't remember your actual pin number when going to the ATM, but the sequence in which you should press the keypad. 

(This might be just me, actually...)


----------



## MsBossyPants

VenusianMizu said:


> When you don't remember your actual pin number when going to the ATM, but the sequence in which you should press the keypad.
> 
> (This might be just me, actually...)


lol ...no, not just you.


----------



## gabschaves

When you constantly think: "I was supposed to have trusted my intuition"


----------



## journeytoforever

You know you're an intuitive when you randomly notice a huge blister on your heel, and then realize that you've been subconsciously adjusting your gait for a week because of this


----------



## Doctorjuice

....You mistake a rock for a buffalo.


----------



## amityflair

You know what your family's day has been like before you say anything.


----------



## Inspire Reality

You know your intuitive when you observe and analyze things or even people almost constantly.


----------



## Veeg

VenusianMizu said:


> When you don't remember your actual pin number when going to the ATM, but the sequence in which you should press the keypad.
> 
> (This might be just me, actually...)


Nope, to me it's the same everywhere. Phone for instance. Sometimes when I need to tell it to someone I stand there like an idiot touching those imaginary buttons trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## emerald sea

...when you feel like you are discovering a new world when you start to make an attempt to focus in on the physical details (that are out of your line of sight) of your surroundings, that you pass every day...and inevitably find yourself reflecting internally, 'oh, i didn't know that was there!' or 'wow, i never noticed that [insert detail] before'


----------



## Kabosu

Your notes for school aren't necessarily wrong or anything, but it's decorated with doodles and lots of unrelated information, like other interests and to-do lists you forgot to make at other places.


----------



## INTJellectual

...when you love to learn other culture.


----------



## John Smith

> When you tell a spontaneous bit of humor to a room full of sensors, and almost every single person comes to conclusion that you must be on something.


Story of my life.


----------



## Monique Cloutier

Napoleptic said:


> When someone says you're weird "even for you".
> 
> When you think Sensors seem to be "missing" something, and the Sensors think you aren't all there.
> 
> When you carry on a conversation with a Sensor and feel like your discussion is the appetizer and you're waiting to move on to the meat, and the Sensor thinks it _is_ the meat and wants to backtrack to the appetizer.
> 
> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.
> 
> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
> 
> When you leave the card table for a minute, come back, play an entire round of the game, then have your roommates burst into laughter because you didn't notice your cards that had been sitting face-up on the table when you left were now facing the wrong direction, even despite having turned one of them around to read it!
> 
> When "I'm bored" actually means "give me something to think about".
> 
> When the real world bores you.
> 
> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
> 
> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you find men who are so lost in the caves of their mind that you have to take them by the hand and lead them gently into the light and say, "Okay, honey, the real world needs you just for a moment, and then you can go back to living in your head," adorable. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his brain/mind. :tongue:
> 
> When books are your best friends.
> 
> When you were a child, you'd ask your parents to read you that fairy tale one more time.
> 
> When you think people much older than you are more interesting than "kids your own age", even once you're well into adulthood.
> 
> When you're in third grade and your bus pulls up to the school, you wait patiently in your bus seat for the other kids to go by so you can get off in a more efficient manner, then start when the bus driver asks if you're going to go in, and you realize that you watched all the kids get off the bus and go inside the school, and didn't even notice because you were so lost in thought.
> 
> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> 
> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.



These ones ring true for me ENTP...

When someone says you're weird and you are always asking Why Me?


When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.


When the real world of chit chat bores you.


----------



## Monique Cloutier

John Smith said:


> Story of my life.


The story of my life is acted out in what i believe to be funny little skits in like a Monique's World, Word Association Game type way by me. Gotta love me!


----------



## Monique Cloutier

I know I am an Intuitive type.

I experience synchronicity all of the time. 

I listen to the whispers of possibility in my life.

I see the signs of direction to explore in my life when they can help me, instead of ignoring them until they come back stronger and hurt me to get my attention for some reason.

I get it.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

You know your itunes library better by release date than by alphabet

..or maybe that's just me


----------



## VenusianMizu

ManWithoutHats said:


> You know your itunes library better by release date than by alphabet
> 
> ..or maybe that's just me


Nope, not just you. My iTunes library is memorized by release year, not the alphabet.


----------



## sunglow

I know I'm intuitive when I can't stop obsessing about how to prove my intuition about someone right..


----------



## ManWithoutHats

VenusianMizu said:


> Nope, not just you. My iTunes library is memorized by release year, not the alphabet.


Ha, so I'm not the only one! How about these

You know your an N when
-You have more than 17,000 songs (or any absurd number) in your iTunes library but only 444 artists (or any proportionally low number)... and then you also only have albums, no individual songs
-You hate classical music because you love classical music, but iTunes makes it very difficult to organize by artist and date
-you have a complicated system of rationalizations to ease the cognitive dissonance that comes from pirating music, and even if it is the despicable corporations and the market-cheating retailers and they're the same criminals who sell sex and violence to kids and the artist is dead anyway and people are warranted the right to all art and information by virtue of their existence and you're going to buy the albums eventually and it might as well be long-term previewing and whatever excuse you can come up with- you still can't help feeling guilty. (I think other people just don't really care, but I'm not sure)


----------



## nujabes

ManWithoutHats said:


> Ha, so I'm not the only one! How about these
> 
> You know your an N when
> *-you have a complicated system of rationalizations to ease the cognitive dissonance that comes from pirating music, and even if it is the despicable corporations and the market-cheating retailers and they're the same criminals who sell sex and violence to kids and the artist is dead anyway and people are warranted the right to all art and information by virtue of their existence and you're going to buy the albums eventually and it might as well be long-term previewing and whatever excuse you can come up with- you still can't help feeling guilty. (I think other people just don't really care, but I'm not sure)*


This. So much. First of all, legally, it should not be considered piracy, the _stealing_ of music, since I'm copying the file from many other people's computers that they're voluntarily sharing. Its unreal that we allowed it to be illegal. Also the record companies are assholes that tend to stifle creativity etc etc so I don't give 2 shits if they lose 10 bucks from me.


----------



## randomcouchpotato

When you are there but you aren't "there"


----------



## ManWithoutHats

You know you're an iN when a quick response turns into a lost hour of sleep and something to this extent...



gingertonic said:


> This. So much. First of all, legally, it should not be considered piracy, the _stealing_ of music, since I'm copying the file from many other people's computers that they're voluntarily sharing. Its unreal that we allowed it to be illegal. Also the record companies are assholes that tend to stifle creativity etc etc so I don't give 2 shits if they lose 10 bucks from me.


It is copying a file, not stealing a material album, sure and maybe you are entitled to listen to it. But if you have a right to listen to and own music for free then a person who makes it has no right earn a living from making it. An artist can not then be an artist by trade and must take up a day job, making music on the side. That stifles creativity. 

Record companies existed and exist because poor guitar-playing song writers from Nebraska and junkie saxophone virtuosos in New York didn't have the means to record and distribute their art. So they get a contract and a Producer gives them thousands of dollars, and a bunch of engineers who worked their asses off to get degrees and get this job are hired to manage all the expensive equipment required to make the album. Then you've got a bunch more people who put bread on the table for their families in manufacturing and packaging. Then there are some guys with trucks who get up early and spend all day driving from the factory to the store. Then there's the record store owner- some nice, ambitious guy who worked his way from shit with the dream of owning a record store, and now he finally does. Then he probably has a few guys who help out around the store and there are millions of other stores around the country- around the world. Thousands of artists, producers, engineers, truck drivers, and so on--
-- then you, me and a few million other arrogant bastards decide they're creativity-stifiling assholes and they don't deserve to be paid. So we get on piratebay, and mediafire and whatever. The record store closes down and the owner has to get a job at McDonalds, his wife leaves him and gets the kids and he drinks himself to death after Regions forecloses on his house. The engineers' vocational skills are outdated and so they head over to Wal-Mart and ultimately tens-of-thousands of hard working people are put out of work, many of whom aren't as lucky to spend the rest of their lives in a drive-thru window.

Who gives two shits, they're creativity stifling bastards right?
Obviously, I'm drawing on extremes here, but the fact is our actions have consequences and although its easier to assume "the record companies are assholes" in truth those companies are made up of thousands of individuals who can't pay their mortgages or their kid's college tuition because people like us decided to take their products for free rather than pay them for the hours/day/months they spent working on them. You can call that stealing, pirating or voluntary file sharing. It is what it is.

Beyond that, what happens when they all go out of business? (assuming that happens) Will you suddenly say "Okay the assholes are gone, I'll pay for music now", or would you keep downloading it for free even when the artist is the producer is the engineer is the distributor? How can any artist afford to do that when their records don't generate any revenue? Before you download music, do you actually check and see what company made it or if it was released independently? or do you just assume they're assholes who don't deserve your money? 
Well that's my 2 shits.

PS. You say they're creativity stifling assholes, but they allow people the tools to make and record music. They have to make it commercial because if they didn't it would flop and someone else would commercialize their music, out competing them, so they stifle creativity and make the artists appeal to popular tastes. If they didn't they would go out of business, and the music wouldn't be made in the first place. Is the producer to blame or the consumer? Or the system? It doesn't matter, because of you and me they're going out of business anyway.


----------



## nujabes

ManWithoutHats said:


> You know you're an iN when a quick response turns into a lost hour of sleep and something to this extent...
> 
> 
> 
> It is copying a file, not stealing a material album, sure and maybe you are entitled to listen to it. But if you have a right to listen to and own music for free then a person who makes it has no right earn a living from making it. An artist can not then be an artist by trade and must take up a day job, making music on the side. That stifles creativity.
> 
> Record companies existed and exist because poor guitar-playing song writers from Nebraska and junkie saxophone virtuosos in New York didn't have the means to record and distribute their art. So they get a contract and a Producer gives them thousands of dollars, and a bunch of engineers who worked their asses off to get degrees and get this job are hired to manage all the expensive equipment required to make the album. Then you've got a bunch more people who put bread on the table for their families in manufacturing and packaging. Then there are some guys with trucks who get up early and spend all day driving from the factory to the store. Then there's the record store owner- some nice, ambitious guy who worked his way from shit with the dream of owning a record store, and now he finally does. Then he probably has a few guys who help out around the store and there are millions of other stores around the country- around the world. Thousands of artists, producers, engineers, truck drivers, and so on--
> -- then you, me and a few million other arrogant bastards decide they're creativity-stifiling assholes and they don't deserve to be paid. So we get on piratebay, and mediafire and whatever. The record store closes down and the owner has to get a job at McDonalds, his wife leaves him and gets the kids and he drinks himself to death after Regions forecloses on his house. The engineers' vocational skills are outdated and so they head over to Wal-Mart and ultimately tens-of-thousands of hard working people are put out of work, many of whom aren't as lucky to spend the rest of their lives in a drive-thru window.
> 
> Who gives two shits, they're creativity stifling bastards right?
> Obviously, I'm drawing on extremes here, but the fact is our actions have consequences and although its easier to assume "the record companies are assholes" in truth those companies are made up of thousands of individuals who can't pay their mortgages or their kid's college tuition because people like us decided to take their products for free rather than pay them for the hours/day/months they spent working on them. You can call that stealing, pirating or voluntary file sharing. It is what it is.
> 
> Beyond that, what happens when they all go out of business? (assuming that happens) Will you suddenly say "Okay the assholes are gone, I'll pay for music now", or would you keep downloading it for free even when the artist is the producer is the engineer is the distributor? How can any artist afford to do that when their records don't generate any revenue? Before you download music, do you actually check and see what company made it or if it was released independently? or do you just assume they're assholes who don't deserve your money?
> Well that's my 2 shits.
> 
> PS. You say they're creativity stifling assholes, but they allow people the tools to make and record music. They have to make it commercial because if they didn't it would flop and someone else would commercialize their music, out competing them, so they stifle creativity and make the artists appeal to popular tastes. If they didn't they would go out of business, and the music wouldn't be made in the first place. Is the producer to blame or the consumer? Or the system? It doesn't matter, because of you and me they're going out of business anyway.


This would be applicable if mainstream music was moving towards greater record company involvement, but the movement is away from record companies. Mainstream music is becoming independent music. Independent music is far more likely to be freely distributed.

And yes, I do think everyone should have free access to all art. The internet age has made most of your argument irrelevant as the tools necessary to create music aren't held in monopoly by the record companies. You don't own your art, everyone does. I don't understand how people can claim ownership of art. Art is created for the enjoyment of others, how can you own that?


----------



## sanari

None of this iTunes garble has anything to do with being an intuitive by Jung's definition. When did we get off track?

Let's get back on track.



Napoleptic said:


> When someone says you're weird "even for you".
> 
> When you think Sensors seem to be "missing" something, and the Sensors think you aren't all there.
> 
> When you carry on a conversation with a Sensor and feel like your discussion is the appetizer and you're waiting to move on to the meat, and the Sensor thinks it _is_ the meat and wants to backtrack to the appetizer.
> 
> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.
> 
> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
> 
> When you leave the card table for a minute, come back, play an entire round of the game, then have your roommates burst into laughter because you didn't notice your cards that had been sitting face-up on the table when you left were now facing the wrong direction, even despite having turned one of them around to read it!
> 
> When "I'm bored" actually means "give me something to think about".
> 
> When the real world bores you.
> 
> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
> 
> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you find men who are so lost in the caves of their mind that you have to take them by the hand and lead them gently into the light and say, "Okay, honey, the real world needs you just for a moment, and then you can go back to living in your head," adorable. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his brain/mind. :tongue:
> 
> When books are your best friends.
> 
> When you were a child, you'd ask your parents to read you that fairy tale one more time.
> 
> When you think people much older than you are more interesting than "kids your own age", even once you're well into adulthood.
> 
> When you're in third grade and your bus pulls up to the school, you wait patiently in your bus seat for the other kids to go by so you can get off in a more efficient manner, then start when the bus driver asks if you're going to go in, and you realize that you watched all the kids get off the bus and go inside the school, and didn't even notice because you were so lost in thought.
> 
> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> 
> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.


----------



## likeacat

Any surface can serve as a _table,_ for you. You have no problem putting a glass of water on the floor or a bowl of soup on top of a hardbound book.


----------



## Recalibar

likeacat said:


> Any surface can serve as a _table,_ for you. You have no problem putting a glass of water on the floor or a bowl of soup on top of a hardbound book.


I think that's a perceiving trait, but when you make a table, that's Intuitive.


----------



## Cerebro

ManWithoutHats said:


> You know you're an iN when a quick response turns into a lost hour of sleep and something to this extent...
> 
> 
> 
> It is copying a file, not stealing a material album, sure and maybe you are entitled to listen to it. But if you have a right to listen to and own music for free then a person who makes it has no right earn a living from making it. An artist can not then be an artist by trade and must take up a day job, making music on the side. That stifles creativity.
> 
> Record companies existed and exist because poor guitar-playing song writers from Nebraska and junkie saxophone virtuosos in New York didn't have the means to record and distribute their art. So they get a contract and a Producer gives them thousands of dollars, and a bunch of engineers who worked their asses off to get degrees and get this job are hired to manage all the expensive equipment required to make the album. Then you've got a bunch more people who put bread on the table for their families in manufacturing and packaging. Then there are some guys with trucks who get up early and spend all day driving from the factory to the store. Then there's the record store owner- some nice, ambitious guy who worked his way from shit with the dream of owning a record store, and now he finally does. Then he probably has a few guys who help out around the store and there are millions of other stores around the country- around the world. Thousands of artists, producers, engineers, truck drivers, and so on--
> -- then you, me and a few million other arrogant bastards decide they're creativity-stifiling assholes and they don't deserve to be paid. So we get on piratebay, and mediafire and whatever. The record store closes down and the owner has to get a job at McDonalds, his wife leaves him and gets the kids and he drinks himself to death after Regions forecloses on his house. The engineers' vocational skills are outdated and so they head over to Wal-Mart and ultimately tens-of-thousands of hard working people are put out of work, many of whom aren't as lucky to spend the rest of their lives in a drive-thru window.
> 
> Who gives two shits, they're creativity stifling bastards right?
> Obviously, I'm drawing on extremes here, but the fact is our actions have consequences and although its easier to assume "the record companies are assholes" in truth those companies are made up of thousands of individuals who can't pay their mortgages or their kid's college tuition because people like us decided to take their products for free rather than pay them for the hours/day/months they spent working on them. You can call that stealing, pirating or voluntary file sharing. It is what it is.
> 
> Beyond that, what happens when they all go out of business? (assuming that happens) Will you suddenly say "Okay the assholes are gone, I'll pay for music now", or would you keep downloading it for free even when the artist is the producer is the engineer is the distributor? How can any artist afford to do that when their records don't generate any revenue? Before you download music, do you actually check and see what company made it or if it was released independently? or do you just assume they're assholes who don't deserve your money?
> Well that's my 2 shits.
> 
> PS. You say they're creativity stifling assholes, but they allow people the tools to make and record music. They have to make it commercial because if they didn't it would flop and someone else would commercialize their music, out competing them, so they stifle creativity and make the artists appeal to popular tastes. If they didn't they would go out of business, and the music wouldn't be made in the first place. Is the producer to blame or the consumer? Or the system? It doesn't matter, because of you and me they're going out of business anyway.


I know many musicians struggling to pay rent, and an old church friend almost lost his job at a record company because of poor sales. Pirating is just incredibly selfish, it's only helping yourself. Purchasing music gets you what you want, and also ensures everyone from the session musician to the executive to the janitor can put food on their family's tables. Downloading music for free (without the permission of the artist/label) is pure selfishness. And in this world, we don't need any more of it. No amount of rationalization can rid this situation of its detrimental effects on hardworking individuals.

So all of what you said is all incredibly true. Nobody bothers to consider long-term consequences of their actions anymore, especially when they know it doesn't directly hurt themselves.
If piracy continues, concert tickets will be OUTRAGEOUSLY priced (I didn't make this up, I was told of this current trend of concert ticket price increase by a record executive). People will no longer attend these concerts, and the artists will cease to make music. If art is to be kept alive, it must be supported.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

gingertonic said:


> This would be applicable if mainstream music was moving towards greater record company involvement, but the movement is away from record companies. Mainstream music is becoming independent music. Independent music is far more likely to be freely distributed.


We are not talking about the legality of downloading freely distributed music: that is legal and irrelevant. We are talking about downloading music that an artist made to distribute in exchange for money. That is how they make a living. When a generation of 'consumers' decide they don't deserve money for it, they can no longer spend there time making music. They have to do something else like cooking hamburgers or moving boxes. That is the way Capitalism works and you may not like it, but you will not change it this way. You will only make the system that much worse.
You say the movement is away from record companies and towards independence? (without a source but that's okay, I don't doubt it) Okay, so you are saying that you are not stealing from record companies- you are stealing directly from the artists. I don't see how this justifies anything, in fact, this seems to undermine you're own argument.
They may be more likely to release it for free, but if they don't (and most don't) and you download it anyway, you are depriving them of the compensation they are asking for the music they made for you, with their own investments of time (it takes a long time to develop musical skills not to mention creating the music) and money (instruments, computers, microphones, editing programs are paid for out of the independent artists pocket).



gingertonic said:


> And yes, I do think everyone should have free access to all art.


So do I. I also think that everyone should have access to free food. Nonetheless, I cannot justify taking food for free. Even if it was somehow shared over the internet, eating food that someone else made to earn a living would satisfy my hunger at the expense of farmers, packagers, retailers (from the C.E.O. of Kroger to the handicapped man who bags my groceries), etc. If these people aren't paid for they would stop making it because they cannot continue to afford their home, their land, their own food.

I believe every individual human being has a right to all the culture and information of their world's past and present, but we do not live in a Marxist utopia and that is not realistic. Such a utopia is likely impossible anyway and so we must live according to the world we do live in. In this real world, people perform services and make things and in exchange they are given money for services and things that they would like. Artists are a part of this system and they, like you and I, also appreciate goods and services, not to mention the basic necessities of food and shelter. Are you telling me that artists should be condemned to be poor? Why is it so immoral that artists demand compensation for their work but not farmers?




gingertonic said:


> The internet age has made most of your argument irrelevant as the tools necessary to create music aren't held in monopoly by the record companies.


 Even if most of it is irrelevant, some of it isn't. Why did you so conveniently ignore the parts you thought were relevant? I think all of the following is relevant:


ManWithoutHats said:


> _"...if you have a right to listen to and own music for free then a person who makes it has no right earn a living from making it. An artist can not then be an artist by trade and must take up a day job, making music on the side. That stifles creativity."_
> _"...would you keep downloading it for free even when the artist is the producer is the engineer is the distributor? How can any artist afford to do that when their records don't generate any revenue? Before you download music, do you actually check and see what company made it or if it was released independently? or do you just assume they're assholes who don't deserve your money?"_


When we download music not intended to be free without paying (independent or not), artists and/or employees lose out. If there's anyone in the music industry who isn't impacted as much, its the CEOs who can sell their stocks and retire early. A 2007 analysis of the effects of file-sharing on the U.S. economy calculated the number of jobs lost as a consequence to be 71,060, with 26,860 potential music industry jobs thwarted and a related 44,200 potential jobs in other sectors (citation at the bottom). What if you had a friend who lost his job because people liked his work so much, they decided he didn't deserve to be paid for it? Remember, not all of these jobs are record company jobs; retailers, and digital recording engineers hired by independent artists too. beyond these numbers, how many of these employees then couldn't afford to pay their kids through college? How many lost their homes? Those who were lucky enough to get a job somewhere else might have done alright but if they have that job then someone else doesn't, and in the middle of a recession that is no trivial matter.

In my opinion, the real irony is that these people didn't lose their jobs because no one wanted what they were making. (that would suck too but it happens all the time) They lost there jobs because people did want it. Supply and demand is thrown out in favor of the consumers' self indulgent amorality. Who decides if you deserve to be paid for your hard work?


gingertonic said:


> You don't own your art, everyone does. I don't understand how people can claim ownership of art. Art is created for the enjoyment of others, how can you own that?


So anything made for the enjoyment of others can't be owned? So Disney World cannot be owned. I have the right to go and ride whichever ride I like without paying because it was made for the entertainment of others. It's ridiculous that they expect us to pay for that.I don't own the 2nd Season of Seinfeld.. everyone does? The French government doesn't own the Mona Lisa... everyone does? (or does that not count, since it wasn't made for the enjoyment of others) What about televisions, video games, swimming pools, children's toys, books, etc.? How can you own these things? 
You go to the store and you buy it with the money you made moving boxes of books or programming video games. By your reasoning here, you would not pay for these things if you could avoid it and that would be okay. Why should anyone pay you for what you do?

Maybe our grand kids will live in a world where music and video games will be free to all but I think if we all just start taking things that we want to be free at the expense of the artist/artisan/producer/farmer, it's more likely they'll be living in a world with more laws, censorship, and fences if only because those are the only things that stop the majority from taking whatever they want at the expense of minorities, and unwittingly themselves. 

If you actually have a good reason why I'm wrong and why file-sharing is perfectly justifiable, that would be a load off my conscience and I'd love to hear it. Otherwise, I think we both download music because we're greedy and selfish. If I'm wrong please tell me where my argument is flawed and if you think something is irrelevant, maybe you could actually explain why.

citation of stats- http://www.ipi.org/ipi_issues/detail/the-true-cost-of-sound-recording-piracy-to-the-us-economy


----------



## nujabes

ManWithoutHats said:


> <snip>


I appreciate the long and well-reasoned argument you make here and I wish my response was going to be similarly lengthy, but sadly my reasoning is rather simple.

I'm glad we can at least come to an agreement that in an ideal world, currency wouldn't be required to acquire the basic necessities for survival (or anything, really. currency as a concept just seems like an invention to consolidate power away from actual workers and producers of goods). I'm sure my rather hasty response triggered your INTP "its wrong!" sense and I apologize for not giving you an adequate response (I was tired, lazy, etc)

At the point that music isn't a physical commodity that is limited by the spacial requirements of physical reality, I don't buy the argument that an artist ought to be compensated for the initial creation of that music. So most of your argument, at least the way I see it, is irrelevant. The only cost related to creating the music is the initial cost of the recording. All that is lost after the initial recording is pure profit as there is no additional cost to create additional copies of the music, especially if it is in digital form. You don't own the sound waves that come out of my music-playing device as it reads the information from the storage device (headphones/iPod, stereo/CD, etc), so I don't feel any obligation to compensate you for my copy of that information.

I will admit I do not have a solution for this:



> When we download music not intended to be free without paying (independent or not), artists and/or employees lose out. If there's anyone in the music industry who isn't impacted as much, its the CEOs who can sell their stocks and retire early. A 2007 analysis of the effects of file-sharing on the U.S. economy calculated the number of jobs lost as a consequence to be 71,060, with 26,860 potential music industry jobs thwarted and a related 44,200 potential jobs in other sectors (citation at the bottom). What if you had a friend who lost his job because people liked his work so much, they decided he didn't deserve to be paid for it? Remember, not all of these jobs are record company jobs; retailers, and digital recording engineers hired by independent artists too. beyond these numbers, how many of these employees then couldn't afford to pay their kids through college? How many lost their homes? Those who were lucky enough to get a job somewhere else might have done alright but if they have that job then someone else doesn't, and in the middle of a recession that is no trivial matter.


My response is that first, I don't care what the results of them losing their job were. It's the same result as anyone else losing their job and is therefore nonunique. My dad lost 50% of his clients in 2008 because the market volatility scared them off and world governments did not act effectively to control the volatility and prevent millions of people from stopping doing business with banks. What about him? What about my college education? See? This argument holds no weight because it just highlights a specific cause and effect of capitalism: no job = no money.

Secondly, on a topic that is substantive rather than theoretical, I don't buy the argument that anyone else other than the artist is necessary in the process of recording and distributing music. At the point where we see labels being started and run by artists, music being recorded, mixed, and distributed electronically by artists through outlets like iTunes, *beatport, soundcloud,* etc, all those other people that were traditionally involved in the music industry seem irrelevant. I get that many artists aren't master mixers or great recording engineers but when you have great music being made on laptops in hotel rooms and then released on soundcloud, the argument for the necessity of those positions seems weaker and weaker to me.

I will gladly pay for concert tickets knowing full-well my "piracy" is increasing ticket pricing. The way I see it, an artist owns their performance. There is a limited amount of concert opportunities and a limited amount of time for each concert, so I can justify having to pay to see those performances.

I hope I don't seem like I'm trying to take an easy way out of this argument. Music is unique in this way (I do think it makes sense at some level to have to pay to enjoy physical art since it isn't as permanent as music).


----------



## ManWithoutHats

gingertonic said:


> I appreciate the long and well-reasoned argument you make here and I wish my response was going to be similarly lengthy, but sadly my reasoning is rather simple.
> 
> I'm glad we can at least come to an agreement that in an ideal world, currency wouldn't be required to acquire the basic necessities for survival (or anything, really. currency as a concept just seems like an invention to consolidate power away from actual workers and producers of goods). I'm sure my rather hasty response triggered your INTP "its wrong!" sense and I apologize for not giving you an adequate response (I was tired, lazy, etc)


Hah short responses do tend to trigger my 'devil's advocate' reflex. I would love a utopia without currency but I'm not particularly enthusiastic about the way Marx seems to assume that human nature is to cooperate, if class distinctions are removed. If such a world is possible I think file-sharing is antagonistic because of the listener-artist relationship [the artist wants money, the listener takes it anyway]. I also feel that music like that of Rhianna and Lil' Wayne or any pop star is more of a product than art (Beethoven vs. The Beatles, Mingus vs. Britney Spears) but that would be a whole other tangent.


gingertonic said:


> <snip>


I still don't understand where you derive the moral authority to declare what the artist deserves to be compensated for and it seems like you would be a biased party if such authority did rest with you. Beyond only the monetary costs of making music, the time required to create music can be very, very costly and not all artists can or will hold concerts. Also, concerts are much worse than buying music as far as who gets your money- the artist only gets a fraction of concert revenues where compared to if they independently release an album they are probably receiving all of the profits. I still have to wonder, if we are entitled to all art, are all artists condemned to be poor or should they be expected to get a day-job?

As far as the employment thing, I know many people including my parents who were impacted very badly by the recession. Being a stuck up hyper-moralist INTP, I would like to believe that the government and banks are responsible but at the end of the day I think the blame falls on every individual American who bought a house they couldn't afford. The government and banks may have been accomplices, and it may be unfair that billionaires were bailed out and hard working people weren't, but it has become the norm to live above our means on credit and yet people are surprised when this artificial economy collapses on itself, and then they do it again. In a democracy, it's easy to attack the government for over spending but heaven forbid someone should criticize the people for spending money they don't have. People do this same thing with almost every problem the country faces. The U.S. is losing jobs to China, it must be the government and corporations (take some responsibility and boycott countries without labor regulations!), thousands are dying in the drug war in Mexico, if only the government would legalize pot (quit smoking pot! even if it should be legal, people are dying out of your pocket!) Wal-mart is destroying local business those corporate bastards (buy stuff from Tim's Goods instead!). I think the way democracies make blame so diluted and unclear may be the reason the system will ultimately fail, unless it is amended. 

I'm getting really carried away but the way I see it, if one person lost their job because I downloaded music for free, that is my fault and so are all the consequences. If someone else loses their job because of unfair circumstances, that doesn't justify another wrong. Even if there is an abstract sense of moral good that I can justify file-sharing by, the real and tangible consequence is poverty for a stranger. All abstractions aside the dilemma is this-
_Me paying for music vs. a strangers life being devastated_
I think the way every file-sharer decides this dilemma is proof that human nature would undermine a Marxist society. I've gotta go though


----------



## nujabes

ManWithoutHats said:


> Hah short responses do tend to trigger my 'devil's advocate' reflex. I would love a utopia without currency but I'm not particularly enthusiastic about the way Marx seems to assume that human nature is to cooperate, if class distinctions are removed. If such a world is possible I think file-sharing is antagonistic because of the listener-artist relationship [the artist wants money, the listener takes it anyway]. I also feel that music like that of Rhianna and Lil' Wayne or any pop star is more of a product than art (Beethoven vs. The Beatles, Mingus vs. Britney Spears) but that would be a whole other tangent.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand where you derive the moral authority to declare what the artist deserves to be compensated for and it seems like you would be a biased party if such authority did rest with you. Beyond only the monetary costs of making music, the time required to create music can be very, very costly and not all artists can or will hold concerts. Also, concerts are much worse than buying music as far as who gets your money- the artist only gets a fraction of concert revenues where compared to if they independently release an album they are probably receiving all of the profits. I still have to wonder, if we are entitled to all art, are all artists condemned to be poor or should they be expected to get a day-job?
> 
> As far as the employment thing, I know many people including my parents who were impacted very badly by the recession. Being a stuck up hyper-moralist INTP, I would like to believe that the government and banks are responsible but at the end of the day I think the blame falls on every individual American who bought a house they couldn't afford. The government and banks may have been accomplices, and it may be unfair that billionaires were bailed out and hard working people weren't, but it has become the norm to live above our means on credit and yet people are surprised when this artificial economy collapses on itself, and then they do it again. In a democracy, it's easy to attack the government for over spending but heaven forbid someone should criticize the people for spending money they don't have. People do this same thing with almost every problem the country faces. The U.S. is losing jobs to China, it must be the government and corporations (take some responsibility and boycott countries without labor regulations!), thousands are dying in the drug war in Mexico, if only the government would legalize pot (quit smoking pot! even if it should be legal, people are dying out of your pocket!) Wal-mart is destroying local business those corporate bastards (buy stuff from Tim's Goods instead!). I think the way democracies make blame so diluted and unclear may be the reason the system will ultimately fail, unless it is amended.
> 
> I'm getting really carried away but the way I see it, if one person lost their job because I downloaded music for free, that is my fault and so are all the consequences. If someone else loses their job because of unfair circumstances, that doesn't justify another wrong. Even if there is an abstract sense of moral good that I can justify file-sharing by, the real and tangible consequence is poverty for a stranger. All abstractions aside the dilemma is this-
> _Me paying for music vs. a strangers life being devastated_
> I think the way every file-sharer decides this dilemma is proof that human nature would undermine a Marxist society. *I've gotta go though*


Nooooo!!!! We're not done yet!!

I love that you describe yourself as "hyper-moralist" because I literally have no regard for morality (if you were to imagine the the rational brain and the conscience of an ENTP as two separate people, the rational brain can convince the conscience of anything and the conscience just stops arguing). In my world, 99.99999% of actions are permissible (this is excluding genocide, war crimes, human rights violations, and the pseudo-band One Direction), so sometimes I need someone to explain to me why my solutions are, in fact, _terribly immoral._

In regards to the employment issue, I wasn't trying to make the argument that the government/banks should have fixed the problem (far from it, they should be punished for creating the problem and then kicking the blame/solution back on the consumer). Obviously people shouldn't have <insert complete explanation for their involvement here> but people as a group are stupid and easily manipulated by an industry propped up by the government (i mean, come on! owning your own home is a "core american value" because of the mortgage subsidies and is unique to america! only 22% of people own their own home in switzerland!).

I can see why you'd think I'm making morally authoritarian proclamations. They would make a lot more sense and would seem more reasoned and less "it should be this way because i think so" if I actually took the time to explain the philosophical backstory that accompanies them. I have a problem with offering solutions to a problem that fit within the status quo because the status quo is the underlying problem...

Basically society ought to be reconstructed such that poverty is an impossibility.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

gingertonic said:


> Nooooo!!!! We're not done yet!!
> 
> I love that you describe yourself as "hyper-moralist" because I literally have no regard for morality (if you were to imagine the the rational brain and the conscience of an ENTP as two separate people, the rational brain can convince the conscience of anything and the conscience just stops arguing). In my world, 99.99999% of actions are permissible (this is excluding genocide, war crimes, human rights violations, and the pseudo-band One Direction), so sometimes I need someone to explain to me why my solutions are, in fact, _terribly immoral._


I think you're more of a moralist than you give yourself credit for; if you decide something to be right or wrong then that is a moral decision (whether it is rational or emotional). The way I see it, a decision is either moral (the decider considers it good) immoral (the decider considers it bad) or amoral (a person does not reflect on what they do). In this sense, deciding music pirating for you is okay because you consider it moral, but it is immoral for me because I consider it bad (and that makes me a hypocrite), and I know plenty of people who don't bother to think about it, they just like free music. This is a relativistic approach to morals as you may know. I consider myself a 'hyper-moralist' because I really like debating ethics and trying to argue my views (like this), not because I believe in any inherent right or wrong in the universe. You believe genocide is wrong, file-sharing is okay, etc. and by my definition then, you definitely do have a regard for morals. That's only my view any way, I just thought I should clarify. (One-Direction is an exception of course, that is an objective evil beyond the realm of human reasoning)



gingertonic said:


> In regards to the employment issue, I wasn't trying to make the argument that the government/banks should have fixed the problem (far from it, they should be punished for creating the problem and then kicking the blame/solution back on the consumer). Obviously people shouldn't have <insert complete explanation for their involvement here> but people as a group are stupid and easily manipulated by an industry propped up by the government (i mean, come on! owning your own home is a "core american value" because of the mortgage subsidies and is unique to america! only 22% of people own their own home in switzerland!).
> 
> I can see why you'd think I'm making morally authoritarian proclamations. They would make a lot more sense and would seem more reasoned and less "it should be this way because i think so" if I actually took the time to explain the philosophical backstory that accompanies them. I have a problem with offering solutions to a problem that fit within the status quo because the status quo is the underlying problem...
> 
> Basically society ought to be reconstructed such that poverty is an impossibility.


I actually didn't think you were making an argument related to the government/banks, I just kind of got carried away on an irrelevant subject I guess. I was in a hurry so I wrote that really fast and didn't check back over it too, and I made some mistakes here and there that might have sounded a little convoluted. 

I think we are approaching these questions from different viewpoints though. I am assuming you are an Atheist with either a strictly scientific/logical view of the world or a nihilist (if I'm mistaken I think this will still apply). From that perspective there is no basis for morality. I actually wonder how you could explain genocide or civil rights violations to be wrong, but I assume you just feel they should be.

I guess I'm somewhat of an existentialist. I think the world is inherently meaningless. There is nothing right or wrong when some organic matter ceases to function as a unified system (like when a puppy dies). Like measurements of volume, melancholy or lunchtime, meaning is a product of the human mind. However, that is an objective view and no observer experiences the world from a state of objectivity, and without an observer nothing really exists at all.. That's not relevant to me though, because I am a human being with a subjective mind. I exist this way and my existence is the only thing I am sure of, and therefore my subjective experience is just as real (if not more so) than any objective universe. Since no observer is objective, I could argue that objectivity does not exist at all, but that it is just a subjective idea. From my subjective view point, I am a human being with free will and I have total freedom within the confines of my facticity (where I am, what I look like, the laws of physics, my past, etc.). With total freedom comes total responsibility and therefore I am responsible not only for every action I choose, but also for every inaction and every consequence that results. The consequences of my actions are exactly that, and I am to blame for them. Because it seems to me that every other human being exists in much the same manner as I do, I apply these principles to them as well with consideration of their facticity. I see no other way to find a purely rational basis for any moral value (even opposing genocide). Atoms are the building blocks of matter, but conscious existence is the basis of the universe. 

Coming from this perspective, I can not attribute the consequences of my actions to a system beyond my control, because I do control my actions. If I download music without paying, someone is not paid. I believe music should be free, but I live in a capitalist society where it is not free. That is a part of my facticity beyond my control and so I must only consider the consequences of my actions within the system, not what they would be in a perfect Marxist Utopia. I can only do anything within the confines of the world I do live in (I can't fly without a plane because I don't have wings and I can't have free music without pirating because this is not a Marxist utopia). Inherently nothing is wrong with genocide or a person losing their job, but I ascribe meanings to these things through empathy. That is to say, even though I am not the victim of mass murder or an unemployed music producer, I can infer from obvious factors that people who are would rather not, and they matter just as much as I. This empathy is just as real as the house I live in, both exist relative to the observer, in my case, me. I judge my actions, and the actions of others, by their consequences. 
Tragedy(T)*=*I lose my job*=*(s)he loses their job=a person pirates music=I pirate music=Free music for me=Fun(F)
F(free music) *< *T(unemployment)
Right > 0 ___ Wrong < 0 ___ Equation of Morality: M=F-T
Music - Unemployment = Tragedy
Morality can be pretty rational

I don't think you're morally authoritarian: from your perspective you are perfectly righteous and not doing anything wrong and you only experience anything from that perspective, so in a sense you are right. Your actions still have consequences for which you are responsible though, even if you don't see those consequences as wrong. You cannot reconstruct society to make poverty impossible, poverty exists because individuals with the means to exploit other individuals do so in their own self interest. You directly cause people to be impoverished when you take away their means of subsistence and luxury to benefit yourself. From my perspective that is immoral, thus the reason for this conversation. 

As far as the role of government/corporations in all of this, these things play a role because people surrender some freedom and along with it some responsibility (at least superficially). The government forces negative consequences (or tries to) upon people when those people force harm upon others, and refuse acceptance for it. When someone steals a radio, they deny someone else that radio. The thief does not care about the negative consequences and so the government has laws in place to force a negative consequence upon him (maybe it's an inadequate system but that's a whole other argument). If people buy houses on mortgage and plasma TVs on credit, and then blame the government and the system when their life falls apart, they won't recognize the mistake and will probably repeat it. If bodies are piled up in the streets of Mexico, and pothead kids in America blame the government for not legalizing pot, they will not recognize their mistake and will likely repeat it as more people die. 

If people would take full personal responsibility for their actions, then their would be no need for laws, nor governments, nor property rights and poverty. But as long as people seek to improve their own life at the expense of others, those who have things will pass laws and draw borders to protect their stuff from those who want to take it. File sharing is wrong as long as one person's wishes and rights are trampled for the benefit of others. Marx's Communist society is rooted in cooperation and social consciousness. The world I live in isn't rooted in either. In this world, pirating music and blaming it on capitalism is the same logic as pushing a baby off a roof and blaming it on gravity.

Well I took my argument to the microscopic level there but that about sums up my view. I'd love it if poverty didn't exist, same goes for any kind of suffering and what not, but it does. The world has poverty whether we want it to or not. The only difference is that there is more poverty when we pirate music than when we don't. You can't choose between poverty or no poverty. You can choose between a world with 5,462,354,220 poor people or one where 5,462,354,221 people are poor (for a simplified analogy). If we choose the 2nd one then we are a prime example of why poverty exists. You won't change the status quo with solutions that don't apply to the status quo; your not going to fix something with a solution that requires it to not be broken in the first place. That's my view anyway and to jump back to the beginning of this discussion, that is why pirating music causes me to have cognitive dissonance... which might mean you're an iN..

I got carried away on that...


----------



## AbioticPrime

ManWithoutHats said:


> I got way to carried away on that...


Maybe just a little.


----------



## AbioticPrime

sanari said:


> None of this *iTunes* garble has anything to do with being an intuitive by Jung's definition. When did we get off *track*?
> 
> Let's get back on *track*.












Kidding, lol



Which actually reminds me... you know you're intuitive when you read too much into things. 

Which also reminds me... you also know you're intuitive when the most obscure stimuli set off fireworks in your mind

There's some Ne+Ti exercise for me


----------



## Christie

You are driving down the road and your mind goes off on some random tangent. Suddenly you realize you're 10 miles past your exit and you have to stop and think for a moment where you were going in the first place. Sadly, this happens more often than I would care to admit.


----------



## Christie

When you Google black holes and somehow end up on a mind mission to discover all the secrets of the universe.


----------



## drif2od

I wanted to contribute to this thread but then I decided I wasn't very N tu it.

_Did you see what I did ??!_


----------



## TheWildOne

... when you can see a connection between illegally downloading music and the drug war in mexico. :wink:


----------



## sanari

TheWildOne said:


> ... when you can see a connection between illegally downloading music and the drug war in mexico. :wink:


Do share? Ne is such a curious beast.


----------



## TheWildOne

sanari said:


> Do share? Ne is such a curious beast.


Don't ask me: ask @ManWithoutHats and @gingertonics. :wink:

(Note: for example, check this http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...now-youre-intuitive-when-104.html#post2578170 )


----------



## sanari

TheWildOne said:


> Don't ask me: ask @ManWithoutHats and @gingertonics. :wink:
> 
> (Note: for example, check this http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...now-youre-intuitive-when-104.html#post2578170 )


Oh that stuff. I found it hard to read because my interest in the matters they were discussing was beyond nil; it was in the negative regions.

Ah well.


----------



## TheWildOne

sanari said:


> Oh that stuff. I found it hard to read because my interest in the matters they were discussing was beyond nil; it was in the negative regions.
> 
> Ah well.


See? There _was_ something of interest there. Not that I encourage hijacking threads when a PM exchange could have sufficed, though...


----------



## sanari

TheWildOne said:


> See? There _was_ something of interest there. Not that I encourage hijacking threads when a PM exchange could have sufficed, though...


Interest for you. You processed it and brought about Ne genius. All I asked was that you'd share the thoughts. xD


----------



## nujabes

sanari said:


> Do share? Ne is such a curious beast.





sanari said:


> Oh that stuff. I found it hard to read because my interest in the matters they were discussing was beyond nil; it was in the negative regions.
> 
> Ah well.


You lost me. Are you interested in Ne or not?


----------



## AbioticPrime

drif2od said:


> I wanted to contribute to this thread but then I decided I wasn't very N tu it.
> 
> _Did you see what I did ??!_


----------



## TheWildOne

sanari said:


> Interest for you. You processed it and brought about Ne genius. All I asked was that you'd share the thoughts. xD


Clever response.


----------



## NT the DC

TheWildOne said:


> ... when you can see a connection between illegally downloading music and the drug war in mexico. :wink:


Bahaha this totally something that my ENFP friend would say.
Someone get the protest signs ready.


----------



## DomNapoleon

You know you are N when you are in a multiple test and you know option a) is right... BUT STILL YOU CHOOSE b) CAUSE YOU HAVE A STRONG FEELING


----------



## Polymaniac

. . . when you find suicide by overdose on gummy bear vitamins to be a particularly intriguing topic . . .


----------



## dianne

You know you're an intuitive when:

1. you walk into doors
2. you are accused of being absent-minded
3. you live inside your mind


----------



## runmo11

with Ne in my case, as long as you dont tell anyone how you figured something out, they'll think your smart, once you try to explain how you got an answer, the more they think ur lying, lol


----------



## Polymaniac

ForsakenMe said:


> You mean on your way out of the person's house you had a wild, passionate night with? Got'cha.


On second thought I could have had a wild, passionate night with a bear . . .


----------



## ForsakenMe

JPS said:


> On second thought I could have had a wild, passionate night with a bear . . .


A bear threw a grill at you?!

You're kinda freaky, aren't you baby! XD


----------



## Polymaniac

ForsakenMe said:


> A bear threw a grill at you?!
> 
> You're kinda freaky, aren't you baby! XD


I don't think I'm outdoorsy enough to get stuck in a situation involving both a bear _and _a grill at the same time. :laughing:


----------



## ForsakenMe

JPS said:


> I don't think I'm outdoorsy enough to get stuck in a situation involving both a bear _and _a grill at the same time. :laughing:


Well, I'd figured it would happen in the bear's basement, along with his other toys:


----------



## Polymaniac

ForsakenMe said:


> Well, I'd figured it would happen in the bear's basement, along with his other toys


I think the memories are coming back to me now . . .


----------



## Zerosum

When people keep referring to your uncanny ability to make strange connections "random"


----------



## ForsakenMe

JPS said:


> I think the memories are coming back to me now . . .


I knew it! Well at least you had a great night out of that! ^^


EDIT: You know you're an iNtuitive when you seriously get off topic and don't realize it till almost a page later.


----------



## Polymaniac

ForsakenMe said:


> You know you're an iNtuitive when you seriously get off topic and don't realize it till almost a page later.


:laughing:

Myers-Briggs theory —> a bear dominatrix


----------



## HamsterSamurai

ManWithoutHats said:


> You know your itunes library better by release date than by alphabet
> 
> ..or maybe that's just me


The only way I'm successful at finding what I want to listen to is going by timeframe of when I acquired something.
"Oh yes, I feel very spring2009 right now...but thats too cheery, maybe I should try winter2010 instead.."

Also, @_JPS_ and @_ForsakenMe_ just made me laugh so much I almost cried. Guys, you should be ashamed of making and INTJ laugh/cry.

Edit: Please continue.


----------



## CompassRose

Napoleptic said:


> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.


Oh my gosh, YES. Isn't this just the weirdest feeling?? 

A similar thing happens to me within my own thoughts--something's bothering me and I can't figure it out, or there's a solution to a problem that just isn't rising to the surface. And then months later, the answer comes to me.


----------



## TheWildOne

ForsakenMe said:


> You find bruises on parts of your body and you wonder when in the world you even got hit there before.


Yup. Right now I have this huge purple bruise on the back of my arm about halfway between my armpit and my elbow, and I have no idea in the world as of how on earth I got that bruise.

Weird thing is... I seem to recall observing a similar bruise at the same spot before... I probably keep failing to notice the same object in my house, just to bump into it, forget about the whole episode, wonder about the bruise later, and promptly forget all about it. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## ForsakenMe

HamsterSamuri said:


> Also, @_JPS_ and @_ForsakenMe_ just made me laugh so much I almost cried. Guys, you should be ashamed of making and INTJ laugh/cry.
> 
> Edit: Please continue.


I made an INTJ cry/laugh? Holy shit, I'm so proud of myself now!


----------



## Anonynony

HamsterSamuri said:


> The only way I'm successful at finding what I want to listen to is going by timeframe of when I acquired something.
> "Oh yes, I feel very spring2009 right now...but thats too cheery, maybe I should try winter2010 instead.."
> 
> Also, @_JPS_ and @_ForsakenMe_ just made me laugh so much I almost cried. Guys, you should be ashamed of making and INTJ laugh/cry.
> 
> Edit: Please continue.


I'm XCTLY like that!


----------



## egsomy

ForsakenMe said:


> I made an INTJ cry/laugh? Holy shit, I'm so proud of myself now!


I enjoyed your conversation so much that I actually smiled, can you believe that?!


----------



## ForsakenMe

egsomy said:


> I enjoyed your conversation so much that I actually smiled, can you believe that?!


Only an INFP can talk about bears and grills and can actually make an INTJ happy.


----------



## Anonynony

ForsakenMe said:


> Only an INFP can talk about bears and grills and can actually make an INTJ happy.


What about Bear Grylls?


----------



## mythirl

since I do/have done 80% of the things on here I guess I'm ab N :tongue:


----------



## ibage

When you judge how well you parked by how crooked you think you look. The more off you *think* you are, the better the park job actually is. 

When you see the car next to you pulling out and you desperately stomp on the breaks because you think you're the one moving. 

When you spend an hour in a walk in freezer and only fail to realize you're actually cold until you glance at the thermometer.

When you have to look down all the time to ensure yourself you won't step on the cat (or dog).


----------



## egsomy

When you never look at the camera.
When your best friend is in the same class and you hardly notice.


----------



## TheWildOne

ibage said:


> When you see the car next to you pulling out and you desperately stomp on the breaks because you think you're the one moving.


So this is an N thing?! *relieved sigh* I do the same thing! It's so good to know I'm not crazy-crazy, just iNtuitive-crazy.


----------



## Aliosha

When you're always having to tell yourself to go back to the real life the conversation, rather than the future variants that are playing out in your head.


----------



## mr neurotic

When you have been near sighted nearly for one decade and someone else points it out for you that you seriously need to go to the optometrist. My visual acuity was below legally blind without glasses.


----------



## Janujedi

Lullaby said:


> ... You walk into people, trees, walls, doors, furniture and whatnot, because you're too busy contemplating the meaning of life.
> 
> Edit: Totally got ninja'd. xD Guess I'm not the only one that walks into stuff then..


ALL THE TIME.. :laughing:


----------



## Janujedi

Maybe when people spot you in town alone, making sudden facial expressions like smiling, frowning, laughing and etc.
And I remember this incident that took place when I was a kid (stuff like this always happen regardless of your age). 
We paid a visit to my grandparents' house and when we got there I found out that my cousins, aunts and uncles too have arrived. I just thought maybe this is one of those annual get together s. But the next day everyone started cleaning the house and cooking special meals. and I was asked to help so I helped but actually didn't bother about what's going on. But then things got so intense that I actually bothered to ask my aunt "are we having a function?". She was surprised,and she went and told the others what I said and everyone was like."OMG you don't know what this is about?!! Everyone has been planning this from weeks. And don't tell me that you haven't heard a single word about this in your house."
"Your mother called me so many times to talk about this and you didn't even get a clue?"
"And your sisters happen to know all about it, they get the same information you get" (Both my sisters are sensors)
And even though I got these exclamations from these people from time to time I actually didn't bother to BOTHER about it. Cuz I actually had more important things to think about.
And there's a lot of other similar stories.
Another important thing about being an intuitive is, in a situation where there's this person screaming at you, shouting insults at you and you actually don't seem to notice but then after sometime you ask them "um..did u say something?"
:laughing:


----------



## Tru7h

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> When you know the lyrics of a song off by heart and not realize what it's actually saying until months (or years haha) later. You form your own impression of the song without knowing it's details.


I was reading through the middle of these posts and when I came across this one, I was like: HOLY COW! I do that all the time!

Now my turnz. 

You easily become drained when dealing with a monotonous and repetitious task because you are thinking of other ideas inside of your head while you are performing that monotonous and repetitious task.

You go into one room with one task in mind, find something else that needs to be taken care of, and leave the room never having accomplished your original task. Usually, you realize right after you left that room. (HATE THAT SO MUCH AND IT HAPPENS TOO MANY DAMN TIMES)

Someone asks you to do something and you don't hear what they said, even though you made them repeat it 2-3 times. So, you try to guess what they said in order to avoid having them repeat themselves.


----------



## Rayos

You know you're an Intuitive when you accidentally pick up your brother's (red) keys and go the whole day without noticing it's not your own (black) ones.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When a friend asks to look at your notes from class, takes a quick look at them and hands them back almost immediately saying they make no sense to them but then you look at them and see why. You have gone off on tangents linking the topic to other things you know as it makes things easier to remember. Three whoops for The Big Picture; Whoop, Whoop, Whoop.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

When you had something completely awesome to post on the "You know You're An INTJ" thread and then you just forgot it.

That's bothering me so bad!


----------



## tickletrout

you can have a conversation with another IN about "stuff" and "things" and know exactly what you're referring to, while all the sesnors are scratching their heads. "What stuff?", "oh you mean different stuff now", "whose things"? ;-)


----------



## Ashriel Raiju

When you wish reality projected your fantasies


----------



## Ellis Bell

You're awakened from a reverie by a coworker who wants to talk to you about a popular TV show, and it takes you an extra second to realize what she's talking about.


----------



## mproof

I am not sure if this is an N- thing, but I do have some weird experiences at times. Sometimes while I'm outside walking I get an exiting thought that makes me physically run for a short distance.


----------



## Honn

when music forces you to do wierd moves when you're dancing


----------



## Ladyintricate

When you "just know" things! 

(and you are right!)


----------



## Lotan

When you start laughing out of nowhere because something someone else said reminded you of a joke you heard last year.


----------



## electricky

I've been working as an extra/backstage person for a theatrical production for a little while..... before this one particular showing some people were talking about bad luck, and I started having this sort of near-conversation in my head:

"Well, it's not because of superstitious nonsense, but something is off here. The show is going to slip up this time."
"Is there any reason for this negativity?"
"Um, no. The show...... is going to be pretty awesome."
"But you just said that..."
"Shhhhhh."

And unlike the other shows before it, there were indeed a couple of lines dropped, but at the end we got more positive feedback from this show than from any of the previous ones. There was enough of a certain energy there, one that probably wouldn't have happened if I gave even the slightest hint about my suspicions.... I'm sure that most people have had some sort of moment like this, but it takes an intuitive to not make it a catastrophe


----------



## Ellis Bell

Lotan said:


> When you start laughing out of nowhere because something someone else said reminded you of a joke you heard last year.


When you start laughing out of nowhere because something in the present makes you think of something totally whackadoodledoo and unrelated.


----------



## Lanark

"I just know, okay?"



When you don't need to make eye contact with someone to know they are staring at you, and they're behind you...this also may be Se ? For instance: the animal smells we have that we are not actively aware of.

When you have a definite catalogue of favorite entertainment media, can recall scenes from books and movies and movements in music BUT do not recall most of their titles or creators' names.

When you play music better by ear...actually, this may be more Se or even Si...I guess I mean: understanding how to play without studying nomenclature and actually playing better before all the annoying details are explained to you.

When you hate getting marked down for not showing your work/showing the wrong (?!) work on a school test but you've given the correct answer !


----------



## velvetoveralls

mproof said:


> I am not sure if this is an N- thing, but I do have some weird experiences at times. Sometimes while I'm outside walking I get an exiting thought that makes me physically run for a short distance.


I DO THIS TOO OMG AND MY FAMILY MAKES FUN OF ME FOR IT!!! They're all Sensors, I wonder if it's an N thing? Idk?


----------



## mproof

velvetoveralls said:


> I DO THIS TOO OMG AND MY FAMILY MAKES FUN OF ME FOR IT!!! They're all Sensors, I wonder if it's an N thing? Idk?


OMG!!! NOBODY UNDERSTANDS MEEE!! AAAAARGH!!


...do we have a problem here?


----------



## Lanark

When you find another way to solve the Math problem and the teacher scolds you for reading ahead in the book; you'll be learning that next chapter....but,you didn't read ahead, you just thought that what you were personally learning was implied as wanted she wanted the class to 'get'... you thought what you did was the lesson,since it's what occurred to you...


----------



## Twigs

When you discover this site:
CCMR - Ask A Scientist!
and wish you could just take a week off and read through every single question and answer.

Sure, knowing why whales can stay underwater for two hours at a time isn't directly useful to my life, but it's interesting and it helps me put the world into perspective. It's fun to learn a bunch of weird little facts and then try to fit them into the big picture.


----------



## undiscovered

When you pour orange juice on your cereal

When you throw your socks into the toilet instead of the laundry basket


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

When your family of sensors looks at you weird because you even _have _obsessions. Even with little things (not like OCD obsessions).
Then, you get the _look._ You Ns know the look; they are planning when to put you in the asylum...:mellow:


----------



## Deewone

You can solve any logical problem using no explainable logic what so ever, and when asked how you came to your conclusion (which was correct) the answer sounds something like.... well umm I well I just hmm well it's because...err you know that thing what's it called.... I don't know....it just knew it was right some how. It just makes sense don't you think? And when pressed to show how you did it step by step you lose yourself in the logic coming to a completely different conclusion ,then doubting your first answer or that you know anything at all. And when you are told it's OK you were right in the first place.... you feel so completely confused as to why you were asked to prove something that was obvious in the first place. Didn't you already say how you did it? Because that's what you thought you did when you said well umm....it makes sense (doesn't it?).


----------



## momof2

When you meet someone and you create this whole fantasy in your head rather than seeing them for who they truly are. As time goes on you start seeing them clearly and want to move on.


----------



## QueenOfCats

When you've been living in your house for 9 years but you just realize that you have dishwasher.


----------



## Einstein

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> When you've been living in your house for 9 years but you just realize that you have dishwasher.


What??? Nine years and you don't figure that out???


----------



## QueenOfCats

Einstein said:


> What??? Nine years and you don't figure that out???


I have no idea how. I'm still pretty shocked about it.


----------



## laserjock

Communication can happen by memory of movie or tv lines.... shakka and walls fell.


----------



## ToxicatedRose

When you barely have to think when philosophising, and yet your S friends seem to think that something you percieve as so thoughtless as the most profound thing they've ever heard.


----------



## Daniel Joseph

when people who talk about "how is work? how is school? how is everything? what are you doing these days?" these questions annoy you

when you here someone ask " whats your view on religion? religion extended-> conversation about personality/ under the surface thinking is ORGASMIC TO TALK ABOUT lol

people annoy you who cant think past surface concepts and ideas,

when you think youve unocovered 90 or more % of your brains agenda

when you tell everybody you think you should be 5-15 years older then ur physical self

when you walk away from dumb conversations,


..thats all for now? lol


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

When you know what it means to have "parallel thoughts"


----------



## justintroverted

May I ask which type of dominant/auxiliary intuitive? Extroverted Intuitive or Introverted Intuitive?

If you go by the former you'll know you're one of those when you can easily entertain the possibility of a viable species of magic biscuit tree.
If you go by the latter you'll know you're one of these when you realise it's all part of the same conspiracy...


----------



## gaute.r.nilsen

When you can tell after speaking to your friend with a new SO for just a few minutes how it´s going to develop, hehe )


----------



## Deewone

...you just know, you know?!


----------



## LookingforNarnia10L

My friend actually had a similar thought except it was about a soccer ball instead of a tire. But then she thought of the pain and realized she didn't like that idea

By the way this would have made more sense Were it for the fact that I had thought to add a quote.


----------



## momof2

When they announce at the gym they found a set of keys and you know they're yours.


----------



## Deewone

When you'd rather use music or pictures as metaphores for what you really want to say...


----------



## EllieBear

Thank you everyone for confirming that I really an an xNxx!


----------



## DaRick

- You get called 'weird'
- You keep forgetting little things
- You like to read about various theories that have limited practical use
- You withdraw into fantasy land a lot
- You're constantly referred to as 'absent-minded' or variations thereof


----------



## blackice445

great thread


----------



## The Question

- You often begin sentences with "Imagine if..." 
- You retain your childhood imagination e.g. Where other people see a river, you see a 60 foot water dragon bursting up out of the water or commuting on a train you can look out the window and see robots fighting centaurs in an epic battle of animal versus machine.

No idea whether these have been said, probably have, although my originality dial is faulty today :wink:


----------



## AbioticPrime

When you often speak out visions.

And want to stab something when people cling onto specific words rather than the whole idea.


----------



## sanari

When you miss an exit twice in a row.

GPS voice says "Take exit 81."
You think... "Ok, 81".
You then think about *insert random train of thought*
GPS voice says "Rerouting."
You say "FRACK!"
You take the next exit and loop around for another go.
GPS voice says "Take exit 81."
You think... "Gotta take exit 81."
You then drift off and continue that train of thought.
GPS voice says "Rerouting."

FML.


----------



## mbeth

when watching limitless made you want to take the drug


----------



## Elyasis

mbeth said:


> when watching limitless made you want to take the drug


When watching Limitless made you wonder why studio movie execs think they can write "smart" and "eccentric" people.

Also, 100% of your brain is already being used, just not all at once. If it wasn't being used it would be vestigial.


----------



## Bi Bi

how about when you keep asking why?


----------



## Elyasis

Bi Bi said:


> how about when you keep asking why?







Video *very *relevant.


----------



## Bi Bi

Elyasis said:


> Video *very *relevant.


I'm sorry, but how is it relevant?


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

Relevant in some abstract iNtuitive way no doubt.


----------



## ESTJresearcher

You're an entrepreneur


----------



## Melfina

When you walk into a room...take one look at it's IQ...and promptly walk back out.


----------



## themonocle

You've completely zoned out while writing in class and forgotten about everyone else in the room until you blow the eraser shavings off your paper loudly and you realize everyone is now looking at you. Oops.

When you completely forget you have a body until you catch a glimpse of something like your rings glittering in the sunlight. Up until then, you were totally lost in thought.

Time is something that you could really care less about unless you are discussing it in theory, but you own a watch that beeps at you to remind you to look at it anyway. 

You meet someone for the first time and instantly know... Yes, you will get along with them. That unexplainable connection is there.


----------



## TurquoiseBlue

When you can predict with accuracy what a person will say including their tone of voice and body language. We seldom miss a thing. We're like a walking radar system. Thank God we're not all Ponerologists! 
http://www.ponerology.com/

Kennedy was on of us!!!


----------



## shefa

When you feel completely satisfied reading only the abstracts of research articles and can't possibly understand why the professor insists that you read the entire thing.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

When you silently talk to yourself ..later realizing you are in front a bunch of people staring at you weirdly


----------



## megeetaytay

When when you die laughing at a pun...
When you justify things because of your "vibes" you get


----------



## KittenPotPie

When you can get a read on someone just by watching or listening to them for less time than it takes most people to make an introduction, and decide whether or not you want to interact with them accurately. 

...and if it's to do with someone other than you interacting with someone, and the person is off, you tell them "you shouldn't talk to that person because of x" or "this person is okay, but watch out for y" and they don't listen... and months later you hear "you called it..." and you just think "yes, yes I know..."


----------



## L'Empereur

mbeth said:


> when watching limitless made you want to take the drug


When you naturally think like the protagonist in that Limitless.


----------



## chimeric

Rosewhistle said:


> The worse one for me is when you get home and then realize you have a HUGE stain on your shirt that you somehow could not see when you got dressed in the morning.


Or wore your shirt backwards or inside-out all day, yep.


----------



## Bakedgoods

...the people around you have learned to use your name first when addressing you because otherwise they know you won't hear them.
...furniture, doors, and walls randomly jump out in front of you.
...when you're so busy thinking and talking to your co-pilot that you miss your turn several times.
...that you basically get around town by way of auto-pilot. I know this because I never remember how I got there.
...you're forever passing on newly acquired information you find interesting or helpful but know deep down nobody is really listening because you exhaust them or they just don't get it.(Look on their face says it all)
...it is near impossible to do nothing.
...you're so fidgety you pace or simply stand to watch the tele.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you sometimes ''just know'' the solution to a problem but have nothing to back it up with, but you still get proven to be right in the end.


----------



## Meagan

TheWaffle said:


> ...you go off on seemingly random tangents during conversations.


I seem to have a habit of thanking people then noticing that they are an INTJ as well!


----------



## Danaan

RainShower said:


> When you interact with others and immediately pick up their energy or mood as if my own.
> So when I see a person and suddenly feel anxious, I know that they are feeling anxious towards me.
> Before I knew about Ni, I just assumed what I was feeling were all my own emotions, and I thought something was wrong with me for being so unstable and inconsistent.


Thank you for posting this! It explains..a LOT for me! This happens to me all the time.


----------



## Lacrimosa

When you see a person's facial expression and just instinctively know and feel what they are feeling. 

When someone criticizes you or makes fun of you, you remember everything you felt and it instantly engraved into your memories.

When you instinctively know when a person is lying or already know what a person is going to say or do without them actually doing or saying anything.

When you can't concentrate on your studies and your mind begins to drift off into daydream land.


----------



## Danaan

Dauntless said:


> You sit across from the head of compliance for your work group, and know immediately she is all things *wonderful*, and establish rapport quickly....which in turn leaves others astonished as many are intimidated by her roud:


I know this feeling. There is a member of management at work that everyone has said is tough, demanding, hard to know, and within a half hour of meeting her we were laughing, joking, and I knew several facts about her-like where she grew up, what music she liked and that she didn't have a middle name. We are good friends, and she has never been that way with me. 

I have always been able to do this with people.


----------



## Lune

Danaan said:


> I know this feeling. There is a member of management at work that everyone has said is tough, demanding, hard to know, and within a half hour of meeting her we were laughing, joking, and I knew several facts about her-like where she grew up, what music she liked and that she didn't have a middle name. We are good friends, and she has never been that way with me.
> 
> I have always been able to do this with people.


This definitely sounds like an Ni-Fe thing...sigh I'm jealous of you people's Fe.


When extended hypothetical, theoretical conversations about things get you so excited that you start uncontrollably smiling and laughing and no one can figure out what you thought was funny ("It's not...I'm just so uncontrollably happy that this conversation is happening right now and I'm reveling in the awesomeness of you people.")

When you see a couple walking down the street together and you notice that the man puts his foot down slightly before the woman does, and you wonder if this is symbolic of the gender/authority dynamics between them, and you start wondering if the dynamics of any relationship can be inferred by observing the rhythm of their walk when they are together and the way that they stand together. ahaha Happened to me yesterday.
Then you curse yourself for thinking that there is symbolism and metaphor in everything and become disillusioned by all the absurdist drama you've been studying.


----------



## Danaan

Lune said:


> This definitely sounds like an Ni-Fe thing...sigh I'm jealous of you people's Fe.
> 
> 
> When extended hypothetical, theoretical conversations about things get you so excited that you start uncontrollably smiling and laughing and no one can figure out what you thought was funny ("It's not...I'm just so uncontrollably happy that this conversation is happening right now and I'm reveling in the awesomeness of you people.")
> 
> When you see a couple walking down the street together and you notice that the man puts his foot down slightly before the woman does, and you wonder if this is symbolic of the gender/authority dynamics between them, and you start wondering if the dynamics of any relationship can be inferred by observing the rhythm of their walk when they are together and the way that they stand together. ahaha Happened to me yesterday.
> Then you curse yourself for thinking that there is symbolism and metaphor in everything and become disillusioned by all the absurdist drama you've been studying.


You're probably not wrong though on that point. Much can be found for people watching. As for the FE thing, I don't know enough about it to say whether the disadvantage here is I know far more about her than she does about me, and had we been in a group situation rather than one on one I could not have made such a connection. Not great with crowds, you see. Those are shield up moments, definitely.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

Danaan said:


> I know this feeling. There is a member of management at work that everyone has said is tough, demanding, hard to know, and within a half hour of meeting her we were laughing, joking, and I knew several facts about her-like where she grew up, what music she liked and that she didn't have a middle name. We are good friends, and she has never been that way with me.
> 
> I have always been able to do this with people.


That's funny. I was working maintenance at a resort once and my first day while riding around with the electrician was told to avoid the carpenter and that he was INSANE. He told me stories of him screaming at younger guys and just all sorts of horror stories. Second day I was left in one building and ended up meeting him. We pretty much immediately became good friends and it turned out he was into swords, martial arts, spirituality, etc..all the same things I liked. It turned out that all the other guys were the real a-holes. He only appeared crazy from dealing with them and their BS.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

Wonderwall said:


> When you see a person's facial expression and just instinctively know and feel what they are feeling.
> 
> When someone criticizes you or makes fun of you, you remember everything you felt and it instantly engraved into your memories.
> 
> When you instinctively know when a person is lying or already know what a person is going to say or do without them actually doing or saying anything.
> 
> When you can't concentrate on your studies and your mind begins to drift off into daydream land.


I know the exact feeling of being able to know what somebody is feeling. It's almost a little freaky sometimes or probably REALLY would be if I wasn't me which is kind of funny because when it happens I'm really NOT me. I'm the person I'm feeling. It's like becoming a clone. I feel like I'm in their body and I've had times where I can see a facial expression, feel it, and even pick up on what they were thinking at the time by doing so. I can and often do play through my whole day in my head analysing my interactions and I'll be able to pick up on things I didn't realize before. It's kinda cool when it happens sometimes cause I'm like, "wow, I'd make a great detective", lol. The person I live with is an ahole and walks around like a nazi. I've found that it's easier to deal with him by becoming a clone of his personality. Sometimes I can even overpower him with it and it's almost like I'll push him into the weaker position. I wonder if people like us are good shaman types. I honestly don't know how we can absorb as much as we do and still survive. True chameleons we are.


----------



## Dauntless

Danaan said:


> You're probably not wrong though on that point. Much can be found for people watching. As for the FE thing, I don't know enough about it to say whether the disadvantage here is I know far more about her than she does about me, and had we been in a group situation rather than one on one I could not have made such a connection. Not great with crowds, you see. Those are shield up moments, definitely.


SO stealing, I mean, borrowing "shield up moments." roud::happy:


----------



## megeetaytay

you realize there is no toilet paper in the stall _after_ its too late...


----------



## Mindtraveler

when you feel itchiness crawling from down your feet, when you do something that you know doesn't seem right to do. Actually you're then doing things that seems right in the eyes of other people. You only act out these things to please other people in life.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

When you "just know" the MBTI enough that you could take the test and get any result you wished. 
When I first took it, I did not do that. Promise.


----------



## Oracle86

Sometimes I creep myself out when I realized that I've manipulated a situation successfully in order to create a more pleasant environment for the people around me. 

It scares me to think about people with this kind of ability that don't have the best intentions for others...

With great power, comes great responsibility.


----------



## little

When a thread is created to ask a question in the iNtuitive forum and instead of giving a straight, to the point answer, an opinion is given which completely changes the perspective of the question until eventually the original question is forgotten...


----------



## geron

When you find manipulation so much more rewarding than truth. :crazy:


----------



## spfrss2

When what's clearly in front of you means nothing because everything in the peripheral preoccupies your attention.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

When you lose yourself for hours in daydreams and fantasies.

When after spending time reading a very very long sentence or paragraph from a book or magazine it suddenly occurs to you the realization that your mind has wondered off somewhere else and you have gotten absolutely nothing out of the sentence you were reading and you have go back and re-read it.


----------



## TruthDismantled

When you sit down after running around/being active and adire the little colourful specks in your vision while they last.

While you're chilling with your friend and suddenly ask them to be quiet for a minute while you...think.

When you're a sucker for using wayyy over-extended metaphors in your poetry

When you think about how unlucky chairs are with everyone sitting in their face. Or lucky depending on who owns the chair 

Not sure if this happens to everyone, but when you search for 5-10 minutes for a pen that's behind your ear


----------



## sanari

UndercoverInstigator said:


> When you sit down after running around/being active and adire the little colourful specks in your vision while they last.
> 
> While you're chilling with your friend and suddenly ask them to be quiet for a minute while you...think.
> 
> When you're a sucker for using wayyy over-extended metaphors in your poetry
> 
> When you think about how unlucky chairs are with everyone sitting in their face. Or lucky depending on who owns the chair
> 
> Not sure if this happens to everyone, but when you search for 5-10 minutes for a pen that's behind your ear


<3


----------



## Purrfessor

When you forget you're driving.


----------



## ComedicFish

Is this intuitive...
You can't decide on dessert so you use any mini miny moe to decide... but then you realize you want the other one.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

You're really good at playing an instrument, yet every day you trip over it in your room.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

When the beauty and significance of the Euler Identity is immediately apparent to you.


----------



## Purrfessor

When you tell your friend you noticed something new, only to find out he noticed it looong before you did.


----------



## Chaerephon

"...Wait did I remember to eat today?"

"Chores? What are those?"

"A psychoanalytic theory with not much scientific evidence? You know I am interested!"


----------



## Persian

You don't like loud raves.


----------



## Chaerephon

Persian said:


> You don't like loud raves.


I would say that is more an introvert thing. I love loud raves lol


----------



## TheSummerOne761

... when someone gets angry at you for staring at them, but you didn't even now you were staring because you were lost in your thoughts again.


----------



## Debaser

- When you start writing or talking about one thing and then end up going off on tangents about a bunch of semi-related things, filled with metaphors, speculation and qualifiers.

- When you hate blindly following the rules and are always looking for a better way to do things.

- When you question why everything is what it is and hate following routines and traditions.

- When people get pissed at you for not going into specifics enough or giving enough examples because they can't grasp the general concepts that come naturally to you.


----------



## GranChi

When you're hanging out with someone (probably an S) and they're like "should we actually _do _anything?" and you're like "I don't know, walk around and talk and stuff?"


----------



## Eminipes

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Not sure if this happens to everyone, but when you search for 5-10 minutes for a pen that's behind your ear


Not only has this happened to me, I can top it. I looked everywhere for a pencil that was in my HAND....more than once...


----------



## WardRhiannon

When you consider all of the possibilities except for the most practical one.


----------



## VictoryFanfare

- When you get feelings about new people like whether or not you're going to get along with them without much prior interaction.

- When someone is trying to explain to you the details of a situation and you find yourself thinking/saying "could you please get to the point?"

- When you wake up from a dream and immediately start to wonder if it meant anything significant.


----------



## mafu42

When you find yourself thinking about thinking about thinking about thinking.....


----------



## holmesly

When you start a conversation with "Did you know.."
When you start a conversation, earning odd looks from people, and you realise there was no reason for you to start ranting on about why dogs respond to familiar sounds, rather than words, then you have to backtrack and explain that you heard them calling the dog, and remembered that bit of info you read/heard somewhere.


----------



## Chipmunk

When you forget to take your money out of the ATM at least once a month, perceive it as collateral damage (implying that you realise you will never change in your behavior) and then start calculating what the average amount of money is that you lose over this behavior per month.


----------



## Lemxn

mafu42 said:


> When you find yourself thinking about thinking about thinking about thinking.....


Inception of thinking.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

You're addicted to science news websites because they Blow Your Mind.

When you can put together IKEA furniture without reading the directions, and you're totally cool with one of the shelves not quite fitting correctly.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Chipmunk said:


> When you forget to take your money out of the ATM at least once a month, perceive it as collateral damage (implying that you realise you will never change in your behavior) and then start calculating what the average amount of money is that you lose over this behavior per month.


 Maybe a rich N....I would never forget money. Haha!


----------



## exarlate

You know you are an intuitive when you explain something in a highly abstract way that rather explains the general impression of the thing, in a way that makes perfect sense to you but only makes other look at you as if you had a brain damage.

When everyone thinks you are stupid because you can't explain things in an organized, concrete manner.


----------



## spoo93

I'm not really what sure happened, but I used to be INFP for the longest time.
I remember taking a MBTI in psychology class 5 years ago and getting INFP, around last christmas I got 50/50 sensing and intuition.
I can still relate to most of these comments though even though I get primarily sensing from all tests, I don't even know what to think of it.
I just remembered that I cooked a few hours ago, but I forgot to eat because this thread was more interesting


----------



## Chesire Tower

When you neglect necessary boring but routine tasks, because you've just stumbled on the most fascinating theory and you can't rest until you completely understand it thoroughly. Food, sleep, productivity, what are those?


----------



## basicallyrun

ENTJinWashDC said:


> Maybe a rich N....I would never forget money. Haha!


That's because you ENTJs don't have souls 
When "earth to *your name*" is one of the most common things said to you by other people


----------



## rrrachel

When your perfectly logical train of thought seems random and spastic to others.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you sometimes instinctively just ''know'' the answer to a question on a test but you can't explain the answer and therefore lose a few points.


----------



## Chesire Tower

When you talk about some idea that you're enthralled by and weird people out, because they think you're "too intense".


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Rosewhistle said:


> "So tell me, what's the weather like today?"
> 
> "Uhh..."


:laughing:

l stopped wearing summery clothes 5 or 6 years ago, and l'm honestly not bothered by it.

Clearly, l'm not wearing a parka or anything, but l find that jeans on an 85 degree day don't bother me.


----------



## 539885

For some reason I can't explain, this thread made me think of this:


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

If someone held a gun to my head and shouted to explain something - "and keep it quick!"

I honestly don't know if I could survive that situation.


----------



## basicallyrun

OMG WTF BRO said:


> :laughing:
> 
> l stopped wearing summery clothes 5 or 6 years ago, and l'm honestly not bothered by it.
> 
> Clearly, l'm not wearing a parka or anything, but l find that jeans on an 85 degree day don't bother me.


Oh gosh, I am so sensitive to heat  Perhaps a mix of being Icelandic and inferior Se, huh?


----------



## Baubo

...after your sensing friend coos "what a GORGEOUS girl you are" to an infant and exits the elevator, you pause to tell the mother "I see THREE gorgeous children" for the benefit of the older sibling toddlers who are watching, listening *and* able to understand every word being said.


----------



## Pau7

When your conversational style is bouncing around, but like a giant arc overall.

My mom's an ENTJ and we had the COOLEST conversation that lasted 3 hours yesterday. I think I finally get the "deeper conversation" thing N's talk about. Wow, it was cool - so much different than regular linear conversations.


----------



## Samvega

you're standing at a road, keys in hand, parking lot behind you and you're thinking "how did I get here" when you were simply trying to walk out of a store and go to your car.


----------



## EccentricSiren

When your sensor family members or friends ask you how an event went, you say it went well or went badly, and then they want to know all the details, who said and did what, and you honestly can't remember.


----------



## aphinion

When you're so busy doing pleasure research on multiverse theory that you don't realize your laptop has just given your leg a large 2nd degree burn. 
True story. (Unfortunately)


----------



## Sir Loin

Napoleptic said:


> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.


This. I find it almost abhorrent that people are against organ donation in case of a car crash etc. When I filled out my driver's license application, Mother lost her shit when I ticked the 'donor' box. She's superstitious; I figure that if I'm not using them, someone else should.


----------



## headintheclouds

You believe more in chemistry than the "slow burn"


----------



## Grain of Sugar

-When you forget eating or you take a bread instead of the meal your mom cooked because you're to busy.


- you listen to a song and suddenly you hear a good metaphor and the whole song is perfect.


----------



## FX

You tend to zone out a lot while getting wrapped up in your thoughts.
You absolutely love it when you've figured out some new abstract concept.
You don't entirely get why Sensors are so often interested in physical activities.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

When you go to a party, and end up having a three hour conversation that starts off on Doctor Who, passes through body hacking and transhumanism, and ends up at Stoicism, Nietzsche, and astrology. And both parties think: "AH-HA! Someone I can talk to!"

And, even though you're technically an extrovert, you go to a pub, and are bored - and start psychoanalysing the nihilism of modern civilisation as post-war trauma.


----------



## chimeric

When people commonly have trouble following your train of thought.


----------



## randomthought9

when you're making mac n' cheese, grab a bowl, and set it down. then you go to throw out some garbage, and come back to get another bowl, even though you literally just took one, and it's right in front of you.


----------



## FX

You go to get a glass of water and finish it. Your mind starts wandering. You set the glass down, and go off to get a new glass. You end up with at least three empty glasses on the table before you start wondering why you took so many of them.


----------



## FX

You go to take a shower. Once you get out of the shower, you realize you have forgotten to take your clothes in with you, and have to walk out wearing nothing but a towel while awkwardly explaining this to your roommate.

True story.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

foxhead128 said:


> You tend to zone out a lot while getting wrapped up in your thoughts.
> You absolutely love it when you've figured out some new abstract concept.
> You don't entirely get why Sensors are so often interested in physical activities.
> 
> Am I doing this right?


I am intuitive in lots of ways. But, confused; because, I like to wear make-up 2 or 3 times per year and I like to smell good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Vexilla Regis

I have a sensor Mom and sister... They burn a lot of candles. I dont... And my parenting style is soooo ENFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Vexilla Regis

I think of myself as an introvert. I am chatty and engaged when around others, and I almost always make time for myself. I need to be alone. I think and relate to life in metaphors and abstractly
. 

I have ADD, and mood swings . But, I'm also artistic, and understand and relate to info 's. Maybe it is because I am attracted somehow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

You faded out at least twice while reading this thread.


----------



## GranChi

When you are trying to write a fantasy story, but you're having a hard time because you're better at planning out the big stuff (characters, general plot points, etc.) that writing the actual story with in-depth details and everything.


----------



## FX

GranChi said:


> When you are trying to write a fantasy story, but you're having a hard time because you're better at planning out the big stuff (characters, general plot points, etc.) that writing the actual story with in-depth details and everything.


This is so very, very true.


----------



## Legna

(A copy-paste from the first few pages. Because I can't be damned to type myself. >,<)
When someone says you're weird "even for you".
When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand. 
When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his mind. 
When your train of thought forks and you try to follow both paths at once, but end up thinking about the pesky limitations of your human brain instead
When you then spend ten minutes backtracking mentally because you still want to think about those interesting things, but you can't remember what they are
You are surprised by your friends being so concerned that you didn't notice them doing something right in front of you about ten seconds ago.
When someone asks you why you decided to pick one thing over the other, you explain that it just "felt right" to you and that you "just knew" it was the way to go.
When you see something coming a mile away or a brilliant answer pops into your head and people are astounded by your ingenuity, but when they ask how you came to that conclusion, you can't tell them because you don't really know yourself.
When you want to shoot people who try to make you into an ESFX woman, and you can't even explain that to them, because they have no idea what an ESFJ or ESFP is, let alone take any interest in it. Again, this probably applies to multiple types.
When you say wierd things just so see how people will react
When you have arguments with yourself and never really consider the possibility that you might be insane.
When you crack yourself up because you were thinking of something complely irrelevant and people around you give you odd expressions
When you think you'll only be writing a one-sentence post and a couple paragraphs later you have to force yourself to stop rambling.


----------



## Wonszu

When you are taking a shower/bath and suddenly you are back in your room not even realizing when did you finish washing...


----------



## EmpathNFP

When your thought life takes more energy than an average person's efforts to prepare for a marathon.

When your thought life confuses people as it seems more important to you than the concrete events occurring in your life. When someone asks you, "How's it going?" a significant amount of your answers would entail things you have been thinking about, not "what's going on at work, how your mom is in the hospital, who won the Cowboys game, etc." 

When people think you are a freak because you always want to talk about ideas/feelings/invisible things. 

When you are 26 years old and you still seem to have at least an once or twice a year, significant realizations that seem to change everything. Does this ever stop? 

When most people you come into contact with seem to live in a different world that is made of only two colors painted in broad strokes, instead of thousands painted in complex arrangements of pixels.


----------



## EmpathNFP

And when one of your life goals has become the ability to explain that unbelievably specific and descriptive feeling you get while people are talking that has so much information in it and so much perception in it and so much complexity in it, and yet is so small. It's like while talking, this extremely small and extremely dense particle appears inside of you, that actually contains a thousand pieces of knowledge, that you wonder how you even could know, but you have seen the information inside it prove right over and over again. So you work to explain it, to unpack it, to describe it, because in that particle, is wondrous information, and they just keep coming. 

This was a mystery to me when I discovered it, and now it is something I value so much. Apparently, it is a kind of intuition.


----------



## tkudaya

GranChi said:


> When you are trying to write a fantasy story, but you're having a hard time because you're better at planning out the big stuff (characters, general plot points, etc.) that writing the actual story with in-depth details and everything.


Number one reason why I can never finish a story.


----------



## sanari

Legna said:


> (A copy-paste from the first few pages. Because I can't be damned to type myself. >,<)
> When someone says you're weird "even for you".
> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.
> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his mind.
> When your train of thought forks and you try to follow both paths at once, but end up thinking about the pesky limitations of your human brain instead
> When you then spend ten minutes backtracking mentally because you still want to think about those interesting things, but you can't remember what they are
> You are surprised by your friends being so concerned that you didn't notice them doing something right in front of you about ten seconds ago.
> When someone asks you why you decided to pick one thing over the other, you explain that it just "felt right" to you and that you "just knew" it was the way to go.
> When you see something coming a mile away or a brilliant answer pops into your head and people are astounded by your ingenuity, but when they ask how you came to that conclusion, you can't tell them because you don't really know yourself.
> When you want to shoot people who try to make you into an ESFX woman, and you can't even explain that to them, because they have no idea what an ESFJ or ESFP is, let alone take any interest in it. Again, this probably applies to multiple types.
> When you say wierd things just so see how people will react
> When you have arguments with yourself and never really consider the possibility that you might be insane.
> When you crack yourself up because you were thinking of something complely irrelevant and people around you give you odd expressions
> When you think you'll only be writing a one-sentence post and a couple paragraphs later you have to force yourself to stop rambling.



From now on, quote instead of copy pasting. You are thank-farming when you do it this way.

/declines to thank


----------



## afriskykiwi

foxhead128 said:


> You go to take a shower. Once you get out of the shower, you realize you have forgotten to take your clothes in with you, and have to walk out wearing nothing but a towel while awkwardly explaining this to your roommate.
> 
> True story.


Then you do it so many times you just give up and walk naked/with a towel (depending on who's in the house) to your room but if you need a towel to do this you realize your standing wet in a bathroom with no towel.


----------



## basicallyrun

When your most common response to "Hey *name*, what's up?" is "Yeah, sure"


----------



## Grain of Sugar

When you think about personality types and suddenly wonder what type Jesus was... /;


----------



## ENTJudgement

When no one else understand what you're going on about but you understand what everyone else is talking about.


----------



## Meagan

When you ask questions like " how did we decide what words mean?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Counselor July

You forget where’s your phone and start panicking, only to realise it is in your pocket.


----------



## Anon317

when you replay the song because you were figuring out the one of the secrets of the universe with a blank stare ... and missed it 
you will probably going to repeat it again since you were thinking about how you were wandering off when you were listening to it the first time XD


----------



## Hanaseru

Meagan said:


> When you ask questions like " how did we decide what words mean?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes how

AND HOW WAS MOIST DECIDED OMG IT SOUNDS SO DISGUSTING


----------



## Meagan

Hanaseru said:


> Yes how
> 
> AND HOW WAS MOIST DECIDED OMG IT SOUNDS SO DISGUSTING


Hahaha...true!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lady Lullaby

When you carry things up the stairs without realizing you had it in your arms (ie a jar of PB ). I knew I had my phone and a book in hand, but my mind wandered as I left the table and then the kitchen and suddenly realized, I had not yet put away the PB. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica1173

aphinion said:


> When you're so busy doing pleasure research on multiverse theory that you don't realize your laptop has just given your leg a large 2nd degree burn.
> True story. (Unfortunately)


Lol, love this thread. This kind of thing is why sensors think intuitors are so flighty, impractical and ridiculous, but they really aren't.


----------



## aphinion

Jessica1173 said:


> Lol, love this thread. This kind of thing is why sensors think intuitors are so flighty, impractical and ridiculous, but they really aren't.


I swear to god I'm only this ridiculous about 95% of the time.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

When after some time..you havent the slightest clue of what "intuitive" actually is.


----------



## Eigenlicht

You communicate with stares and facial expressions before having to remind yourself that just because you can accurately interpret someone's intention from the little information they give you it doesn't mean they can understand the abhorrent complexity of your own

You can tell within seconds of meeting someone what kind of person they are

You zone out too often while reading/doing something cos it sparks up what would normally be considered irrelevant images in your mind


----------



## Scelerat

- Put a pot full of water on the stove to cook some soup, went back to my desk and continued researching until I was disturbed by the fire alarm. 

- Dipped my chip in the ashtray and put out my sig in the dip. 

- Turned the oven on, went back to working on something, 3 hours later "Why is it so freaking hot in here?" 

- Colleague "You've been staring at my breasts for 3 minutes now", me: "breasts, where?" 

- Do the "I'm going out dance" every time you leave the house, the "I'm going out dance" being singing "cellphone, keys, wallet" while patting your pockets. 

- Found the remote: In the fridge, the freezer, the kitchen cabinet, various bookshelves, a coat pocket and in my car.


----------



## Chascoda

I second the word thing!

Here are some N-questions I ponder:

How was the first computer programmed?

How did people decide on words?

How was milk discovered??? (hey I mean, if you like that kinda stuff okay but come on, really how did you even...)

Why did the inventor of yogurt taste it? Like... here's this really old warm milk that's been left in the sun for 3 months, lemme just eat it with some granolAHHH IT TASTES SO GOOD

How did the first human to swim know not to inhale underwater? Or did he?


----------



## magnisarara

When...
-a certain song reminds you of a person ... because you've connected that song with different ideas and somehow relate it back to that person (even though it has NOTHING to do with the person directly) 

-You're good at making complex ideas simpler ..using analogies and breaking it down for people (I enjoy teaching)

-When I buy a piece of jewelry the first thing I take notice of is the patterns in it

-You make connections with unrelated things to help you remember stuff easier 
for ex. "Eukaryotic cells are called so because they have a true nucleus." you think of an egg to help you remember this fact. Eukaryotic cells=egg


----------



## Nightchill

When you put book in fridge, because thinking primarily of food while tiding up.

When you hit door or any solid object while working out ideas, don't really notice the hit and just move on.

When you space out in the middle of bicycle ride and hit a tree.


Everything happened just once! But happened none the less xD


----------



## chickadee213

When people always catch you staring off into space and you're secretly mad at them for interrupting your majestic thought process :crazy:

Or when you'll be having a conversation with some people and they say something that makes you think of something else, and suddenly you forget you're talking to them. You snap back into the conversation 3 minutes later entirely confused about what's going on.


----------



## chickadee213

When you can walk out of a movie theater, heck even halfway through a movie, and not know the main character's name but still think the movie was/is great.


----------



## lilpixieofterror

I could think of a few:

- when you have to have spots for everything so you don't end up losing it (but you end up losing something anyway).
- you accidentally walk into things because you were not paying any attention to where you were walking.
- you start automatically driving to work, even when you don't have to work that day because your auto pilot system automatically took over when you mentally checked out.
- you have seriously forgot a meal.


----------



## sanari

Great_Thinker said:


> I used intuitive to the car screech behind me. I thought about intuitive itself. I knew it was a car screech because is it a car screech. It can't be a robotic alien monster therefore it's a car screech.
> 
> I also used intuitive to count the library books as my dad asked me how many. I counted them for 0.3 seconds in my head counting seven or eight and the reached to conclusion that it is eight. And I was right.
> 
> I thought to myself that I can't use intuitive all the time and I actually need to use my sensing. I embrace the smell of things and life; I notice that my bathroom air feels cooler as my bedroom. I like the smell of cold air.


Hmmm. 

I think you might truly be a sensor, and not because at the end you wanted to rely on sensing instead of intuition.

It's just that one does not "use intuitive" - it is them. It is what they are. Intuition is not used by the user, the intuition uses the body. A sensor brings things in, and an intuitive pushes things out. Yin and Yang.

In general, your examples failed to be intuition.

I am sorry for the horrible typing sensors are exposed to, which causes them to try to identify with intuitives so strongly and deny their own nature. I admire sensors everyday and I'm jealous of what comes naturally to them. In life, compared to a sensor, I feel like a doddering blind bat whose sonar is broken. The sensors around me catch everything - nothing passes them. I had this one friend who made a comment about a defect in my shoe after glancing at me. I was like wtf, is that a superpower or something? I have to study someone a long time to even see things like that. She'd always do things like that, and it amazed me anew each time.

I am not a mean person - I am a person focused on enlightenment and helping drive people closer to their own self enlightenment, because that is where true happiness lies. This is my gift, so I use it.


----------



## Ready2ChangetheWorld

A group of my N friends now say "you're acting like an S" whenever someone says something obvious, shallow or stupid...we are basically awful people...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready2ChangetheWorld

I'm an ENFP and my best friend is an ESTP. 2 of our other good friends, ENFP and ISFJ, are also best friends. Oftentimes after long amounts of time with our "besties" we ENFP's have to call each other to detox from our S exposure and have long, deep, meaningful conversations. We both love our best friends, but if we don't have adequate N time with other N's we will feel very dissatisfied with our relationships and feel misunderstood. 

Hopefully that just helped some N out there who is feeling very dissatisfied with a close relationship....the person is likely an S.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ScarlettHayden

You can make absolutely anything make sense in your head.


----------



## FX

...you didn't notice that dust has been steadily building up in your room until your dust allergies kicked in.
...you play hide-and-seek with your wallet and smartphone every morning. And then you realize that you didn't put your debit card in your wallet, so you have to go find that, too. This takes you at least 10 minutes to do.
...you become so fascinated with what's on your mind that you accidentally walk straight into a pole.
...you see a mock website about exchanging cats for gold, then immediately start thinking that if there were some way to convert all the LOLcat pictures on your hard drive into real cats, you'd make a fortune. (probably an Ne thing, more specifically)
...you start speculating about the gender and reproduction of anime catgirls, and eventually conclude that they must have 5 standard genders and go through alternation of generations in order to account for their bizarre variety of different forms.
...your friend is having issues with voice chat on their computer, so you come up with the idea of routing your voice through a speech recognition program and then relaying it to them via regular instant messaging. Only then do you realize that you might as well just use regular instant messaging.
...you start making up your own constellations.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

Anon317 said:


> when you replay the song because you were figuring out the one of the secrets of the universe with a blank stare ... and missed it
> you will probably going to repeat it again since you were thinking about how you were wandering off when you were listening to it the first time XD


This is me to a T. I'll even often find that, while walking around my place, I'll be thinking about something great and then get sidetracked and forget what I was thinking about so I'll try walking back to where I was and then I remember again. I believe while thinking that an energy trails behind and the scent can be picked up on again. Alternatively, I've been next to someone before and responded to something I thought they said only to have them react in shock that they were actually thinking about what I thought I heard but yet they never actually said it.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

ComedicFish said:


> Is this intuitive...
> You can't decide on dessert so you use any mini miny moe to decide... but then you realize you want the other one.


Cause what does moe really know anyway right? Haha, I used to do the same thing.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

vertigo12314 said:


> When you make connections where there are none.


The connections are always there to be made, it just takes the right mind to notice them.


----------



## INFJsavesTHEday

rwm4768 said:


> You know you're an intuitive when all your teachers in grade school thought you had ADD.
> 
> No, I didn't have ADD. I just understood the concepts and theories the first time, and my fantasy world was much more interesting than going over the same thing for the tenth time.


Haha, I was the same way. I only applied like 10% of myself to school and passed with decent grades. I think wanting to daydream and be in my own mind was so important to me that I just learned how to learn very rapidly so I could just f*** off the rest of the time in my own mind.


----------



## Castruccio

When a coworker asks you if you worked yesterday, and it takes you a good 20 seconds to remember the answer while they stare at you in disbelief.


----------



## Purrfessor

Castruccio said:


> When a coworker asks you if you worked yesterday, and it takes you a good 20 seconds to remember the answer while they stare at you in disbelief.


Yes! This is so true, especially the part about others staring at you in disbelief! Hahahaha


----------



## geekofalltrades

Today I was writing an email to my old supervisor, asking if she'd be willing to serve as a reference. Names are changed; let's call her Mag Jones. I used to work under her at Blue University. She recently - since I left - moved to Red University and now works there. I have two email addresses for her:

[email protected]
[email protected]

I was originally going to send my email to her blue.edu address. Then I remember that she'd moved to Red, so that email address might no longer be valid, and I decided to use her "Maggy Mae" address, as I think of it, instead.

Then, in the space of a second: Wait, that's not "Maggy Mae." It's "Mag Y. Mae." Mae must be her maiden name, and when she got married, she changed her name to "Mag Mae Jones," hence "[email protected]"

I've had these email addresses for three years, and never made that connection before today... iNtuition, folks.

***

A similar story: when I was ten or so, my brothers and I used to catch minnows in a river near our house. One day, I caught two, and brought them home and put them in a fish tank. I was trying to think of names for them, and I noticed that one of them was really big, and the other really small. So I decided to name the big one "Sea Max," and the small one "Sea Min." My dad balked at the names. It took me a decade and a half to figure out why, but it came to me in a flash of insight as I was riding the bus to work one morning last year.


----------



## Purrfessor

geekofalltrades said:


> Today I was writing an email to my old supervisor, asking if she'd be willing to serve as a reference. Names are changed; let's call her Mag Jones. I used to work under her at Blue University. She recently - since I left - moved to Red University and now works there. I have two email addresses for her:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> I was originally going to send my email to her blue.edu address. Then I remember that she'd moved to Red, so that email address might no longer be valid, and I decided to use her "Maggy Mae" address, as I think of it, instead.
> 
> Then, in the space of a second: Wait, that's not "Maggy Mae." It's "Mag Y. Mae." Mae must be her maiden name, and when she got married, she changed her name to "Mag Mae Jones," hence "[email protected]"
> 
> I've had these email addresses for three years, and never made that connection before today... iNtuition, folks.
> 
> ***
> 
> A similar story: when I was ten or so, my brothers and I used to catch minnows in a river near our house. One day, I caught two, and brought them home and put them in a fish tank. I was trying to think of names for them, and I noticed that one of them was really big, and the other really small. So I decided to name the big one "Sea Max," and the small one "*Sea Min*." My dad balked at the names. It took me a decade and a half to figure out why, but it came to me in a flash of insight as I was riding the bus to work one morning last year.


SEMEN!!! You named a pet SEMEN!! hahahahaha


----------



## mbean1

when you're watching a movie: 

you're usually pretty good at predicting the ending, even twists.
you pick up every scrap of symbolism and foreshadowing
sometimes i focus less on the movie and think about what the actor is thinking about as they act.


----------



## Raawx

~Computer Related~

When you open up a new tab then completely forget what you wanted to do in the first place

When you have a billion tabs to remind you of the many different things that you need to remember to check.

When you type sentences without completing them until later on.


----------



## zombiefishy

When you thought it was still around 1 am and you look at the time, it's already 4 am.
Damn...I was so sure it was around 1 am when I checked it 5 minutes ago! :shocked:


----------



## zombiefishy

Stelliferous said:


> SEMEN!!! You named a pet SEMEN!! hahahahaha


I had to say that aloud to get it...Before I did that, I thought the names were pretty cute!


----------



## TheOutsideGarage

...when you try to load a CD into a groove in the molding of your dash instead of in the CD player slot... 3 times in a row.... in a car that's been in the family for 12 years.


----------



## TheOutsideGarage

Your video clip makes me laugh. When we first started dating, my boyfriend brought to my attention that I "snoop" on people's things at their homes. I never really noticed.
But I guess it IS my secret dream to be alone in everyone's house for like 45 minutes and just go through all their drawers and closets.


----------



## Raawx

TheOutsideGarage said:


> Your video clip makes me laugh. When we first started dating, my boyfriend brought to my attention that I "snoop" on people's things at their homes. I never really noticed.
> But I guess it IS my secret dream to be alone in everyone's house for like 45 minutes and just go through all their drawers and closets.


I would totally do the same. If I could I do that without any consequences, I would. 

Hey, the more information the better.


----------



## Kathy Kane

When an S gives you directions to somewhere you've been before, and it seems like he's describing a foreign country, because you don't remember any of the landmarks he's giving you.


----------



## sinshred

I prefer do not wear eye glasses fact i heavily suffered myopia


----------



## Purrfessor

When you have lived in an area all of your life and still don't know how to get around to most places.


----------



## Kathy Kane

Every time you go somewhere new, you plan the route in advance, and still have to leave extra early to make sure you don't get lost on the way.


----------



## FX

You know you're an iNtuitive when there was a pizza place 2 blocks from your dorm that's open 24/7, but you never noticed it until late in the semester.


----------



## juilorain

Kathy Kane said:


> Every time you go somewhere new, you plan the route in advance, and still have to leave extra early to make sure you don't get lost on the way.


I think that's more of J thing... I rarely if ever have a plan when going somewhere new. I make it up as I go.

Every time I go some place new I keep imagining how the general culture differs from the place before, how people speak, the thrill of exploration, etc.


----------



## FX

You know you're an iNtuitive when you watch American football, and start thinking about how it differs from association football. You somehow conclude that American football is influenced by a culture that emphasizes hard work, individual success, and instant gratification. All this time, you haven't even bothered to decide which team you want to root for.


----------



## Kathy Kane

juilorain said:


> I think that's more of J thing... I rarely if ever have a plan when going somewhere new. I make it up as I go.
> 
> Every time I go some place new I keep imagining how the general culture differs from the place before, how people speak, the thrill of exploration, etc.


It's hard to separate them. :tongue:

Though, I think your E plays a part in your curiosity about the people because I wouldn't contemplate their culture. I'd be more concerned about keeping my mind on the road signs long enough to make the next turn.


----------



## Kathy Kane

When you inadvertently find a shortcut, and you think, _yes I'll use this next time._ Only to never find it again because you didn't pay attention to the street sign or the landmarks the first time.


----------



## Animal

Them: How do you know?
Me: I feel it.
Them: Can you explain why?
Me: Grrrr you're slowing me down.


----------



## loner

Dreamer_Dynamic said:


> Happens a lot to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well put!!! I get restless when I'm "bored"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run into problems when I spend this time arguing with someone even if it's sort of irrelevant since I'lll never be in that position of "doing" whatever it is we're discussing.
> 
> 
> 
> Have been dating my bf for 10 months and STILL can't get him to open up about certain things. I'm usually great at getting anyone to open up but some of those feelings and experiences are buried deep. He is good at expressing emotions like affectionate love, annoyance but won't tell me WHY he feels the way he does sometimes... won't say deep down why he thinks/feels that way. Am in the process of forcing him to take the Jung/MB test but my guess is he's an INTJ with a creative streak....


Is he smartass!


----------



## Iapetus

You know you are an intuitive when you can look at popcorn piece by piece and try to figure out what person or thing they look like.


----------



## ohgoblin612

An example from The Highly Sensitive Person:
when you try doing something to develop your sensing side, such as pottery, then begin musing on how your pot symbolises all creation and the world.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When esoteric things interest you.


----------



## CamFlawless

When you have a hard time listening to conversations amongst friends because your mind is constantly wondering at any interesting topic/point/subject brought up.


----------



## ieatgingers

You hear about something that catches your interest and decide to google it, then one topic leads to another topic and the next thing you know you're searching something completely away from the original topic.
And no sensor would ever understand how those things all lead to one another.


----------



## pond

ieatgingers said:


> You hear about something that catches your interest and decide to google it, then one topic leads to another topic and the next thing you know you're searching something completely away from the original topic.
> And no sensor would ever understand how those things all lead to one another.


Actually that happens quite a lot to me :tongue:


----------



## Pau7

When you can see into the beyond.


----------



## mrhcmll

Me and my N friends (enfp, infp, entp, enfj, and me infp) were waiting for our entj friend in the gate of our school and we were there for like a minute before we went to the garden beside the gate and began joking about being:

-inside a scary jungle, our enfp and entp friend as guide
-on board a ship seeing land for the first time
-being on the hunger games and we were all tributes in the garden and we were all fighting each other with lame kicks and punches
-on a jungle filled with poisonous plants. Once you touched the leaves you were dead. We were all dead.
-we walked through the corridors joking about how this was a tour in a really big factory and if we were to stray from the "path" we'd be contaminated.

We called it a mini field trip. Very fun, especially since there weren't any other people around.


----------



## Randomasd

When you are drinking coke with a plastic cup and you roll your eyes when your sensor friend demands for himself a glass cup, with ice and lemon. 

"dude, just drink this already, makes no difference even if it was Pepsi".


----------



## FePa

When you open the fridge to start dictating the supermarket list to your SO that asked "do you need milk honey ?
few seconds of silence goes by and you say something like "oh by the way (_btw what, you were not even saying anything before_) shouldn't we put our child to learn Chinese when she is older ?"

because you brain made this connection... 

milk -> cow -> farm = pharma (pharmaceutics) -> hahha english language is funny -> oh yeah, I met this woman in this brunch last week and she worked in a pharma company, that's nice, and she was asian... guess Korea? not sure... I like Asian culture... I like dragons... humm chinese food would be great... China is a growing market, I wish I spoke chinese but I'm too old, perhaps I should stimulate my child then... let' see what her father says about that...


----------



## FePa

Chest said:


> random person: "what makes you happy?"
> 
> sensor: watching a movie, partying with friends, macdonalds, that kind of stuff
> 
> intuitive: happy? what you mean, like fulfilled or just laughing?...uhh..are you implying that only external factors make me happy?
> cause I can be happy without something necessarily making me happy, and there is evil happy too so that's not a good kind of happy and...blah blah..


or you would answer "hummmm dunno, what is happiness to you ? It's such a subject ephemeral feeling... sometimes I'm happy when I'm sad... what makes you sad ?"


----------



## JKRfan

When you restart a conversation you and a friend had yesterday and they're like "what?"


----------



## Kaylee

When you always get told you have low "common sense"

When you ask for scientific validation of a statement made by someone for sake of their argument 

When you're always asking, "why?" and "how?"


----------



## buttward




----------



## buttward

FePa said:


> When you open the fridge to start dictating the supermarket list to your SO that asked "do you need milk honey ?
> few seconds of silence goes by and you say something like "oh by the way (_btw what, you were not even saying anything before_) shouldn't we put our child to learn Chinese when she is older ?"
> 
> because you brain made this connection...
> 
> milk -> cow -> farm = pharma (pharmaceutics) -> hahha english language is funny -> oh yeah, I met this woman in this brunch last week and she worked in a pharma company, that's nice, and she was asian... guess Korea? not sure... I like Asian culture... I like dragons... humm chinese food would be great... China is a growing market, I wish I spoke chinese but I'm too old, perhaps I should stimulate my child then... let' see what her father says about that...


Painfully true.


----------



## Watercolourful

FePa said:


> When you open the fridge to start dictating the supermarket list to your SO that asked "do you need milk honey ?
> few seconds of silence goes by and you say something like "oh by the way (_btw what, you were not even saying anything before_) shouldn't we put our child to learn Chinese when she is older ?"
> 
> because you brain made this connection...
> 
> milk -> cow -> farm = pharma (pharmaceutics) -> hahha english language is funny -> oh yeah, I met this woman in this brunch last week and she worked in a pharma company, that's nice, and she was asian... guess Korea? not sure... I like Asian culture... I like dragons... humm chinese food would be great... China is a growing market, I wish I spoke chinese but I'm too old, perhaps I should stimulate my child then... let' see what her father says about that...


This is my favorite post I've ever read xD


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

JKRfan said:


> When you restart a conversation you and a friend had yesterday and they're like "what?"


When you restart a debate with a friend that you had a _month_ ago. And when your friend picks up on what you're debating and starts to counter-argue, you have an answer for every counter argument.


----------



## ImSorryOfficer

...when your two sensor buddies are chatting about latte art and you think about how much of a non-conversation it is. 

...when twitter is a nightmare to use because you try to stay under 140 characters and you accidentally a dissertation. 



Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FePa

ImSorryOfficer said:


> ...when twitter is a nightmare to use because you try to stay under 140 characters and you accidentally a dissertation.


yeah !! I gave up twitter because of that, how can I summarize everything that is going on in my mind ?!
Not even Facebook status seems to be enough...
hehehe


----------



## aloneinmusic

I tend to screenshot long tweets and then post them as pictures haha.  Or split them up.


----------



## Glassland

buttward said:


> View attachment 109178


For me it is more like this:


----------



## MNiS

When you can see what everyone else can see but instead of leaving it at that, take the input and place it within a framework (Fi or Ti) or conceptualize it through induction (Ne).

I'm surprised I never posted in this thread before, so here I am.


----------



## 0+n*1

You suffer from special snowflake syndrome, apparently.


----------



## Fern

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> You suffer from special snowflake syndrome, apparently.


Haha, exactly. 

I want to tell half of these people, "Everyone does that; get over yourself."


----------



## Entropic

Fern said:


> Haha, exactly.
> 
> I want to tell half of these people, "Everyone does that; get over yourself."


Well if you asked me, this thread should be purged with fire. People attribute intuition to such stupid things it's ridiculous.


----------



## FePa

If you guys had a chance to live close an SF, you'd see that no, not everyone can do that...
It's nearly painful to watch


----------



## JTHearts

FePa said:


> If you guys had a chance to live close an SF, you'd see that no, not everyone can do that...
> It's nearly painful to watch


So you're implying SFs are dumb?


----------



## FePa

john.thomas said:


> So you're implying SFs are dumb?


nops
not related to inteligence - knowledge - facts - reasoning ...
but with the graps of the events and how to mold them into something else


----------



## Eudaimonia

When... I saw a magic trick and attempted to explain it after the person performing was trying to say it was due to gravity changing and I had to interrupt by saying that the gravity on Earth is basically constant it had to do with the changes in density because density of air and objects can change all the time. This happened Sunday when someone was entertaining kids at the library. 

Resulting in my son saying (age 6) "Oh, it's a science trick!". And people staring at me.

Then I went on to explain that if you take a large styrofoam block which is floating on the water and condensed it down where it has the same mass but more dense it will sink then in the water... to try to smooth things over... and stopping at why one floats and the other sinks because of the viscosity of the liquid compared to the density of the object... I trailed off and realised I was ruining the fun.

The "magic" was thus explained and I never saw that trick before in my life.

There are times I need to shut my mouth and let the magic just happen.


----------



## Glassland

Eudaimonia said:


> When... I saw a magic trick and attempted to explain it after the person performing was trying to say it was due to gravity changing and I had to interrupt by saying that the gravity on Earth is basically constant it had to do with the changes in density because density of air and objects can change all the time. This happened Sunday when someone was entertaining kids at the library.
> 
> Resulting in my son saying (age 6) "Oh, it's a science trick!". And people staring at me.
> 
> Then I went on to explain that if you take a large styrofoam block which is floating on the water and condensed it down where it has the same mass but more dense it will sink then in the water... to try to smooth things over... and stopping at why one floats and the other sinks because of the viscosity of the liquid compared to the density of the object... I trailed off and realised I was ruining the fun.
> 
> The "magic" was thus explained and I never saw that trick before in my life.
> 
> There are times I need to shut my mouth and let the magic just happen.


But it's just so annoying and unpleasant when you know that other people spread things are not entirely true. Either I correct them and be a nerd/smartass or I don't say anything and cringe inside. Ugh.. lose-lose situation.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Glassland said:


> But it's just so annoying and unpleasant when you know that other people spread things are not entirely true. Either I correct them and be a nerd/smartass or I don't say anything and cringe inside. Ugh.. lose-lose situation.


I thought you were going to tell me I was wrong and then I really would have had to say "oops".


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Intellectually making order from chaos gives you good feelings.


----------



## Brightwing

I'm sure it's been said, but looking forward to taking long showers every night just because it's a great time to think and let my mind wander while warm, comfortable, and free of distractions. *o*


----------



## Purrfessor

Brightwing said:


> I'm sure it's been said, but looking forward to taking long showers every night just because it's a great time to think and let my mind wander while warm, comfortable, and free of distractions. *o*


It's truly the best place. I turned down sex in the shower once because that's not how I want to experience a shower.


----------



## rogue350

Apollo Celestio said:


> Intellectually making order from chaos gives you good feelings.


Intellectually giving chaos to order is much more fulfilling. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo Celestio

rogue350 said:


> Intellectually giving chaos to order is much more fulfilling.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Sounds about right for an ENTP.


----------



## solitaris

-You know you're intuitive when everything inside your head is perfectly pictured and once you express it in words, or art, or even try to explain the concept, you end up ranting because it's not perfect.
- You have an inner world stuck inside you.
- When you read a story and you get distracted with your own scenarios.
- You still have your imaginary friend with you.
- When your dream came true.
- You suddenly stay inside your house for months because reality bores you and troubles you.
- You frequently talk like some mystic.
- You have trouble connecting with sensors. *sigh*
- You see your vision of your dream future everyday you forget to eat.
- "Everything has a connection."
- You warned a lot of people of something bad and they'll ignore you, only for them to consider the warning when it's too late. It's annoying.
- You sometimes get infuriated with practical stuff.


----------



## AstralVagabond

Napoleptic said:


> When someone says you're weird "even for you".
> 
> When you think Sensors seem to be "missing" something, and the Sensors think you aren't all there.
> 
> When you carry on a conversation with a Sensor and feel like your discussion is the appetizer and you're waiting to move on to the meat, and the Sensor thinks it _is_ the meat and wants to backtrack to the appetizer.
> 
> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.
> 
> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
> 
> When you leave the card table for a minute, come back, play an entire round of the game, then have your roommates burst into laughter because you didn't notice your cards that had been sitting face-up on the table when you left were now facing the wrong direction, even despite having turned one of them around to read it!
> 
> When "I'm bored" actually means "give me something to think about".
> 
> When the real world bores you.
> 
> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
> 
> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you find men who are so lost in the caves of their mind that you have to take them by the hand and lead them gently into the light and say, "Okay, honey, the real world needs you just for a moment, and then you can go back to living in your head," adorable. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his brain/mind. :tongue:
> 
> When books are your best friends.
> 
> When you were a child, you'd ask your parents to read you that fairy tale one more time.
> 
> When you think people much older than you are more interesting than "kids your own age", even once you're well into adulthood.
> 
> When you're in third grade and your bus pulls up to the school, you wait patiently in your bus seat for the other kids to go by so you can get off in a more efficient manner, then start when the bus driver asks if you're going to go in, and you realize that you watched all the kids get off the bus and go inside the school, and didn't even notice because you were so lost in thought.
> 
> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> 
> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.


The fact that the user who posted this later realised him/herself to be an ISTJ would really come as a surprise. This is one of the most iNtuitive-ish posts I've ever read. (INxPish in particular.) The anecdote about the card game was particularly remarkable; and the love-related note moving.

Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever full-on walked into any doors or walls as so many others report, at least not as far as I remember, although I do get lost in my head quite a bit...


----------



## antisocial

when you have frequent Deja vu experiences.


----------



## Serpent

This thread is both amusing and dangerous. Although, this was also edifying in certain cases. For instance, I've observed that both SJs and NPs are prone to being tragicomically lost in their heads in a certain way, such as the anecdote about searching for something you had been carrying all along (I once searched for my glasses while wearing them). Possible correlation with Si-Ne?


----------



## tanstaafl28

Your "best guesses" are so good, some people actually think you're psychic. 

You spend so much time with your subconscious, you can actually control your dreams.

You can read most people like a book.


----------



## DailyFacade7

You can predict most outcomes simply by recognizing the core pattern of the situation.

You look at people and see everything except what is right in front of you.

No matter how many times you remind yourself, you trip over the same speed bump while running 6+ times.

You have tea parties with your subconscious.


----------



## Orfea

when you say to your partner when you're picking him/her up: you take over the steering wheel now, so that I can continue daydreaming...


----------



## ISTPersonality

One day I'll be rich!


----------



## Meagan

ISTPersonality said:


> One day I'll be rich!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleptic

AstralVagabond said:


> The fact that the user who posted this later realised him/herself to be an ISTJ would really come as a surprise. This is one of the most iNtuitive-ish posts I've ever read. (INxPish in particular.) The anecdote about the card game was particularly remarkable; and the love-related note moving.
> 
> Oddly enough, I don't think I've ever full-on walked into any doors or walls as so many others report, at least not as far as I remember, although I do get lost in my head quite a bit...


I cringe every time someone thanks me for that post - I posted it when I knew nothing about cognitive functions. As far as I know not much of what I had to say has to do with Ne or Ni. My understanding of cognitive functions is still limited, so by all means correct me if I'm wrong.

However, given the cognitive functions I do and don't identify with, ISTJ is my best guess. I haven't really pursued my psychological type much since discovering Enneagram, though, as I find it far more useful.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

You know you're an Intuitive when you suck at following directions because you have no conceptual framework of what you're doing or _why_ you have to do the things you're doing.


----------



## Deco

When you win a "Clue" match in the first round.


----------



## AstralVagabond

Napoleptic said:


> I cringe every time someone thanks me for that post - I posted it when I knew nothing about cognitive functions. As far as I know not much of what I had to say has to do with Ne or Ni. My understanding of cognitive functions is still limited, so by all means correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> However, given the cognitive functions I do and don't identify with, ISTJ is my best guess. I haven't really pursued my psychological type much since discovering Enneagram, though, as I find it far more useful.


Oh... Well, then, I apologise for reminding you of it. 

No, with how learned you are on this website alone, my understanding of cognitive functions probably isn't any better than yours. But the examples which you brought up are ones that would be considered generally more common among iNtuitives than Sensors. Anyway, that's basically the purpose of this thread, isn't it? To share some relatable ideas/experiences that iNtuitives are stereotyped in specialising in, though this may not, in all, be superlatively accurate.


----------



## Straystuff

When you meet someone for the first time and you just know you'll hate their guts in the future, but there's no logic behind the feeling so you try to ignore it untill your assumption is proven to be right -and it usually is


----------



## Kebachi

When you daydream so much about whatifs and whatcouldbe's only to pop out of your head long enough to realize you've been walking for 30 minutes and have no idea where you are. 
(Or is that just introversion in general?)


----------



## The Exception

When you ask for someone's name and two minutes later you've already forgotten it. Don't know if this is an intuitive thing but its something I struggle with. To me, a name is just a name. I want to know what you're like deep down.


----------



## solitaris

- When staring at a cup of hot cocoa ends up to metaphysics and random scenarios popping out from your mind only to snap back only to find out your drink got less warm.

- Your 1 minute of being inside your head is equal to 1 hour real time.


----------



## Lemxn

solitaris said:


> - Your 1 minute of being inside your head is equal to 1 hour real time.


It is the opposite to me. Eight hours above there are ten minutes in real life. Just like Inception.


----------



## Purrfessor

Lemxn said:


> It is the opposite to me. Eight hours above there are ten minutes in real life. Just like Inception.


Really? For me it has the "time flies when you're having fun" effect.


----------



## Reim Antoinette

~ The most common reason you get into arguments with your parents is because you're not *realistic*

~ The second most common reason you get into arguments with your parents is because you want you're room messy so you can find stuff and they want you're room clean so they can get to you dirty clothes. Even after you offered to just put them outside of you're room.

~ You have to rewind videos/music because you started thinking about something compleatly unrelated to the video.

~ You stay up really late because thinking and learning about cool stuff is more fun than sleeping.

~ Whenever you find a video game/book/movie/comic/anime/manga ect. that has a really weird and unpredictible and strange plot/universe you get really excited to create really weird theories about it, more than you are about the actual series.

~ You forget random words.

~ When you pay attention, you remember nothing. When you're also drawing, thinking of a really awesome story you should write, and trying to remember the name of that one song you ace everything.

~ You suddenly feel terrified when you're dad says that 'boring' isn't an insult.


----------



## Stendhal

If you unthoughtout plans actually work.

If you can go into a seminar without doing the readings and still say something intelligent.

If retail outlets call forth ontologies of futility to your mind.

If you relate to anything above, you may be an intuitive.


----------



## Yellow

-It's difficult for you to pay attention in class when you're too busy thinking random thoughts, scenarios, etc. in your head.

-You over analyze how you may look to people.

-You over analyze why someone said something. 

-When you tell your random thoughts/scenarios to people they think you're weird, but somehow amusing.


----------



## zenithx

-When you realize the underlying meaning/theme behind something quickly and have to wait a while for others to get it or explain because they don't. (i.e: movies, books).

-When you have a great idea/vision and then other people point out all the details and reasons why it would not work if actually implemented.

-When you _just know_ and no one listens to you.

-When you find a lot of similarities between people, celebrities, your friends and family, etc. that others either don't see or are like "OMG YES!"

Does anyone else do this a lot???? I find myself strongly being reminded of someone else when talking to certain people or looking at celebrities and once I figure it out I'm like "aha!" It could be their speaking style, their appearance, their laugh, their personality, etc. I guess that's the intuition subconsciously noticing patterns and making connections.


----------



## inthesnowman

When you get frustrated with other people for taking things at face value.


----------



## teodora.ghita

almost all you pre-feelings turn out to be true


----------



## TootsieBear267

You easily disconnect from reality. 

It's easy for you to imagine that you're a Jedi warrior. 

You also see yourself as a wizard who plays Quidditch.


----------



## toopunktofxck

When you leave out key details whilst explaining something, because you think inferring it from the information given is just something everybody does automatically.


----------



## neurosis

you're obsessed with "decoding" people with Meyers Briggs


----------



## toopunktofxck

neurosis said:


> you're obsessed with "decoding" people with Meyers Briggs


Yes!! I joined this forum (half an hour ago ) just for the purpose of decoding a friend. I have a grand scheme of a party trick brewing up. Tarot card readings secretly influenced by knowing their Myers Briggs. Evil I know, I love shitting things up a bit xx


----------



## Chest

when people keep asking you for specifics and you don't have any so you repeat the generals with slightly different words


----------



## neurosis

Hahaha that's hilarious! Only an ENTP would think of that! I also just joined about half an hour ago


----------



## neurosis

toopunktofuck said:


> Yes!! I joined this forum (half an hour ago ) just for the purpose of decoding a friend. I have a grand scheme of a party trick brewing up. Tarot card readings secretly influenced by knowing their Myers Briggs. Evil I know, I love shitting things up a bit xx



Hahaha that's hilarious! Only an ENTP would think of that! I also just joined about half an hour ago


----------



## toopunktofxck

neurosis said:


> Hahaha that's hilarious! Only an ENTP would think of that! I also just joined about half an hour ago


Thank you very much  I'm looking forward to doing it at this party I'm going to. Being the Myers Briggs mystic


----------



## spylass

When you read bizarre wikipedia articles for fun.


----------



## GranChi

spylass said:


> When you read bizarre wikipedia articles for fun.


In case you're interested, there's a Facebook page for people like you... https://www.facebook.com/groups/441438052640519/?fref=nf


----------



## spylass

GranChi said:


> In case you're interested, there's a Facebook page for people like you... https://www.facebook.com/groups/441438052640519/?fref=nf



Hey, thanks! What a nice gift to give to an INTP over the internet. 
I joined the Facebook group.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Quin Sabe said:


> When you just randomly, on impulse, walk into a room, only to remember what you needed to get in the room when you enter.


IMO this is more to the core of what being an ENTP is really like, instead of some of the stereotypes like being random, or always having whacky ideas. A lot of the times Ne connects the dots so quickly you can't even see the individual dots, you just have an impulse about what to do. Than later Ti works backwards and shows you how Ne came to that conclusion.


----------



## GranChi

spylass said:


> Hey, thanks! What a nice gift to give to an INTP over the internet.
> I joined the Facebook group.


Aw you're welcome. :laughing:


----------



## Golden Rose

When you creep your friend out because when he asked you "If you can guess the theme of the last song I listened before I left (4 hours ago) then you are scary..." not only you guessed it right but you even accidentally got both titles in your answer! Because your head was bouncing with possibilities and lucky guesses are your best friends.

When one of your nicknames was Luna Lovegood

When you start daydreaming about what happens after you die and you end up wondering about what color a blob of souls would be. I think it looks like a shiny opal!

When you get spooked by realizing you're not alone in a room because you were too busy riding clouds in your head to notice.


----------



## Windblownhair

when you amaze your friends by predicting breakups months in advance.


----------



## murmurs

when you just want to understand everything in the universe and can't see why that's seen as an unreasonable goal.
when you do understand that it's an unreasonable goal and it makes you feel like there's no point to anything.


----------



## fountainpengirl

When people always ask you "Are you okay?" and your ticked-off response is "I'm _thinking_!", because you're annoyed that they've interrupted your train of thought.

And when this still happens with people who have known you since you were a baby.


----------



## liveanotherslife

When you spend hours thinking of a story or theory you know you'll never actually do anything with, but uses so much time on the idea because it's fun.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

liveanotherslife said:


> When you spend hours thinking of a story or theory you know you'll never actually do anything with, but uses so much time on the idea because it's fun.


This includes trying to remember this one universe you created that you never wrote down stuff on because you didn't intend to write anything within this universe.

-That being said, every so often, you come up with a story and that unused universe might just be the perfect setting for this story.


----------



## gman182

When you stop trying to take MB tests and start reading the type descriptions because the test questions are so transparent that you could accidentally skew them by considering your entire life history from a slightly "off-angle lens".


----------



## IvoryRose

When you try to explain to your skeptical friend that you are perfectly grounded in reality and do not always have your head in the clouds, and since your friend is taller than you you're looking up, and then you notice the sky and immediately comment about how interesting the clouds look today. (sadly, this is a true story.) u___u

When you find inspiration for anything, no matter what time it is or where you are. (i.e. "Hey, that would be a great band name!" or "That random lady I just passed on the sidewalk would make a cool character in my upcoming never-to-be-finished novel.")

When it makes more sense to describe a person based on how they decorate their personal area and what kind of entertainment they like rather than how they actually look...(though maybe that's just me, lol)


----------



## R45tx

When you don't remember the exact name of the city you visited on vacation, but remember you remember how you thought and felt about it.


----------



## Max

Your mindset gets crippled by various concepts unrelated to the task in hand


----------



## redlady

When you start talking about something completely normal and realize it's a metaphor 

When your sensor friends think you're crazy for being so pumped up about theories and systems in general (i.e. most find MBTI rather boring) 

When you're walking down the street and instead of noticing the lovely summer weather and birds, you're writing poetry in your head.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

You miss things that are right in front of you, and people around you can't believe it. Your brain is just too busy processing future possibilities to feed its sensory neurons.
Hey, it's a theory.


----------



## Purrfessor

NYEnglishRose said:


> You miss things that are right in front of you, and people around you can't believe it. Your brain is just too busy processing future possibilities to feed its sensory neurons.
> Hey, it's a theory.


The sensory neurons get fed, they're just unconsciously being processed. Consciousness is the opposing force to your robotic functioning. Whatever you choose to focus on, you trust your unconsciousness to care for the rest. That's how I see things anyway.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

redlady said:


> When you're walking down the street and instead of noticing the lovely summer weather and birds, you're writing poetry in your head.


When you do remember, it's in the middle of winter-and you start writing poetry in you head instead of noticing the cold, ever-present rain (or snow) that you're surrounded by.

-When you go into a fundraising event that includes people dressed up in 19th Century clothing, instead of paying attention to the play about the park's history (which you already know-it is one of your favorite parks), you start writing out the completely random Steampunk story idea you came up with in a game about making up a story based on a title.

-Then, you wonder if there's a viable story in that whole thing, despite it basically being WWI re-imagined as steampunk.


----------



## 66393

when you're biggest worry about writing a paper is honing in on a specific idea :/


----------



## FePa

Dumaresq said:


> I'm not sure how "strong" non-dominant functions are supposed to be. But yeah, my experience with Ne is that it's pretty disruptive.
> 
> I experience similar issues with Si as well. Sometimes I'll see something, and it reminds me of something else that happened in the past. Only the memory of what happened in the past is so powerful I actually relive it for a few seconds before "snapping back" into reality. It's really odd...and feels a bit like time travel. The memory is so real and tangible that I actually forget it's a memory while I'm reliving it.
> 
> It sounds like you have much better control (?) over your Ne. Or maybe are more adjusted to using it?


What you described reg Si I have it as well, it is indeed like time traveling! 

I don't know how old you are but maybe you'll get "more developed" in the third function later on in your life.
But actually, my Te, despite being very strong and developed, I can feel that has bursts of energy and idle periods. .. it's not on in full power all the time like my Ne...
Maybe is the same with you, reg your Ne


----------



## JoyDreamer

You know you're an iNtuitive when you think you've got the Universe basically figured out, but still don't know what to do with your life.


----------



## Noor

When you know things without knowing how,... you just know and rely on it even if all around you indicates you should not.


----------



## Jinsei

Ni users:

When people don't know how to argue with you because your sole reasoning for believing what you do is because, "The universe told me so"


----------



## Jinsei

Oh and along the same lines of @JoyDreamer 's comment, which is hilarious and so sadly true... 

You know you are intuitive when you have no problems finding the meaning of life, the universe, and everything... but for some reason can never find your keys.


----------



## Max

You know you're an Intuitive when you reply more than once on the thread, @Jinsei .

Nah, you know your Ne levels are insane when every other thought is an idea. 

Seriously...


----------



## Jinsei

Wontlookdown said:


> You know you're an Intuitive when you reply more than once on the thread, @Jinsei .
> 
> Nah, you know your Ne levels are insane when every other thought is an idea.
> 
> Seriously...


Lol @Wontlookdown... have you figured yourself out yet. Just the other day you were an ESFP...

My intuition told me that many others probably posted the same thing... but I didn't read them so they don't count :tongue:


----------



## Max

@Jinsei - I'm sure my NE and TI levels are too high for me to be an ESFP, although I do act like 'one'. 

 Bad.

Oh, and I had another actually epic dream.


----------



## Jinsei

Wontlookdown said:


> @Jinsei - I'm sure my NE and TI levels are too high for me to be an ESFP, although I do act like 'one'.
> 
> Bad.
> 
> Oh, and I had another actually epic dream.


This I gotta hear... go post it and bumb my Dream Story thread back up.


----------



## Max

@Jinsei - Link me to the thread and I will.

No, nevermind. It's in the INFJ forum isn't it?


----------



## CosmoFaerie

You don't realize until the end of your shower that you had your socks on the entire time, because you couldn't stop thinking about how empowering you think existentialism is.


----------



## Purrfessor

CosmoFaerie said:


> You don't realize until the end of your shower that you had your socks on the entire time, because you couldn't stop thinking about how empowering you think existentialism is.


Lol I did this but with my glasses. I realized they were on when I tried washing my face lol.


----------



## HalfwayThere

When a simple assignment from your professor becomes more complicated the more you think about it.


----------



## Gabori

Most of the answers just came somehow


----------



## ScarlettHayden

When you go out with your mother and a few other people and everyone tells her she forgot to put some blusher on that day and finally she turns around to me and says 'why didn't you say anything'?

I honestly didn't notice anything. Weak sensing.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

CosmoFaerie said:


> You don't realize until the end of your shower that you had your socks on the entire time, because you couldn't stop thinking about how empowering you think existentialism is.


Or when you get in the shower and then get out and almost put air spray on as deodorant and then realise you never even washed yourself in the first place because you were too busy thinking about something intensely abstract which I can't even remember anymore.

Guilty as charged.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Jinsei said:


> Ni users:
> 
> When people don't know how to argue with you because your sole reasoning for believing what you do is because, "The universe told me so"


So true.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Jinsei said:


> Oh and along the same lines of @JoyDreamer 's comment, which is hilarious and so sadly true...
> 
> You know you are intuitive when you have no problems finding the meaning of life, the universe, and everything... but for some reason can never find your keys.


Lmfao! Last night I was reading a book in the living room with my dad and brother and it was late so we decided to go to dad's room to continue watching TV there and when I got there I sat down and started reading.. But then realised I was missing my phone. I went back down to search for it and had everyone looking but we couldn't find it. I went back to his room to the chair I was sitting on and there it was, it had fallen down the side. I continued reading my book. Another five minutes later I realised I wasn't wearing my glasses. Again I went back downstairs and checked all over the house, and then went back to the chair, and they were there. I had been sitting on them the whole time :facepalm:. This morning I was looking for some hair bands which I always leave in a specific place in the bathroom. This morning I couldn't find them so I searched all over the bathroom unable to find them, went back to the usual place I put them and there they were right in front of me as usual. I just hadn't noticed them before. It's just like a bad mixture of a lack of memory, terrible visual input because my mind is always elsewhere, and the innate ability to search for everything except the thing I actually need.  

Yet I had the meaning and purpose of life figured out so last year. Not to mention the understanding of how existence as we know it actually exists. I found those things, at least!


----------



## narawithherthought

Stelliferous said:


> Lol I did this but with my glasses. I realized they were on when I tried washing my face lol.





ScarlettHayden said:


> Or when you get in the shower and then get out and almost put air spray on as deodorant and then realise you never even washed yourself in the first place because you were too busy thinking about something intensely abstract which I can't even remember anymore.
> 
> Guilty as charged.


And again about bathroom tragedy, when I want to brush my teeth I just realize in my hand I had already some shampoo because I am busy thinking about something.


----------



## cloudpuffballz

When sensors start asking you for the full details and you end up telling what is the general idea. They end up wondering why they bothered to ask anyway.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

cloudpuffbalz said:


> When sensors start asking you for the full details and you end up telling what is the general idea. They end up wondering why they bothered to ask anyway.


I hate this. It's worse when I've just come back from an event because Si is my worse function. People ask me what happened and I genuinely have an inability to answer. I can only just shrug and say something completely pointless like "I don't know". Then I get weird looks like how can I not know. If someone wants specifics it takes me hours or even days of processing to be able to give them up. And even then it's a struggle because I'll more than likely be explaining the processes behind events that took place, not the actual events themselves.

I think it is because we see things in wholes as a type of mental picture which is quite difficult to break up and express in words. At least as an Ni dom it's that way for me.


----------



## cloudpuffballz

ScarlettHayden said:


> I hate this. It's worse when I've just come back from an event because Si is my worse function. People ask me what happened and I genuinely have an inability to answer. I can only just shrug and say something completely pointless like "I don't know". Then I get weird looks like how can I not know. If someone wants specifics it takes me hours or even days of processing to be able to give them up. And even then it's a struggle because I'll more than likely be explaining the processes behind events that took place, not the actual events themselves.
> 
> I think it is because we see things in wholes as a type of mental picture which is quite difficult to break up and express in words. At least as an Ni dom it's that way for me.


lol in my home, where almost everyone is a sensor, I always have to answer straight without any underlying meaning in my words. They always want me to say a "yes" or "no". Nothing more, nothing less. They want the concrete answer.


----------



## annelaclairartist

You can take on the pain of others if you aren't careful.


----------



## Lunaena

ScarlettHayden said:


> I hate this. It's worse when I've just come back from an event because Si is my worse function. People ask me what happened and I genuinely have an inability to answer. I can only just shrug and say something completely pointless like "I don't know". Then I get weird looks like how can I not know. If someone wants specifics it takes me hours or even days of processing to be able to give them up. And even then it's a struggle because I'll more than likely be explaining the processes behind events that took place, not the actual events themselves.
> 
> I think it is because we see things in wholes as a type of mental picture which is quite difficult to break up and express in words. At least as an Ni dom it's that way for me.


Sounds like me. I feel incapable of retelling. I process the idea behind what people say and do, I can't retell what happened or what they said.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

You suddenly forget where you are in the real world because you were in "another world". Aka- the place you go to think about the universe. 

A word of advice... Don't do this while driving. Sometimes thinking costs too much.


----------



## Eckis

annelaclairartist said:


> You can take on the pain of others if you aren't careful.


That's less iNtuition and more Feeling.


----------



## Serenade

When it's hard to concentrate in lectures because you're thinking about other stuff rather than paying attention. 

When you can't explain remember certain events. 

When you can't give all the details to a classmate who asks, "Sooo...what'd I miss yesterday?" And you supply them with a vague answer.


----------



## Serenade

When you're about to take a shower and realize that you haven't taken off your shirt after putting on your shower cap xD


----------



## Max

You never run out of shower jokes.

Shower you today?

Tehehehehee xo 

-.- Surely there's gotta be more to being an intuitive than just crappy shower jokes and forgetting to take stuff off when you shower. C'mon... I am an ESFP and I have more originality lol.


----------



## INTPF

You get bored easily.
Everyone bores you as all they talk about are boring, pointless things.
Small talk is the worst.


----------



## The Exception

You have no problem understanding the concepts of multivariable calculus but you have trouble balancing your checkbook.


----------



## PoV

You've been too busy with schoolwork to have clean dishes or paper plates so you instinctually put ya quesadilla in a coffee mug to microwave. My roommate won't allow me to live it down haha. Gets the job done!


----------



## raskoolz

imagery and visual narratives are second nature to you

you may have an odd fascination with specific deep hues of blue and violet

you are pre-disposed into assuming and inferring things (for better, or for worse)

you have esoteric hobbies

you are prone to narcissistic withdrawal


----------



## Zora

When you have no idea what you just said, what it was the answer to, or anything, but the other guy seems to like it.


----------



## trifire

When you day dream all day in class.
When you wonder what the meaning of life is when you are 11 years old.
When you wonder what color is sound only to find out that it is clear.
When you break something apart just to see if your theory of how it works is correct.
When you make random theories for how things work.


----------



## Purrfessor

When the only interesting part about basketball is the shooting.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

When you ask someone a question and then suddenly wonder if you asked the question at all, so you ask if you asked the question and you are told that yes you did just ask the question, so then you ask the original question again because you didn't hear the answer and this process can loop indefinitely depending on how often you remember to not zone out into some imaginary la la land. 

Which by the way, when you come to again, you've completely forgotten what said la la land was. roud:


----------



## Then

You normally know what someone's next point will be before they say it.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

When you dominate sensors conceptually.


----------



## The Exception

When the most stressful part of writing a paper for school is having to cite references according to a specified format.


----------



## phoenix_9

rowingineden said:


> When you are fascinated with your dreams because they allow you to indulge your underlying tendency (which you are reluctant to admit to sometimes) to be fixated on archetypes, symbols, metaphors, the subconscious, and things which seem vague and somewhat mystic.


Yep.


----------



## AdInfinitum

When you're a chaos at explaining as the chaos in your mind is a clarity to you but not to the person listening. (Sometimes it is not a clarity to you either however you do grasp the idea out of it)


----------



## FePa

When you have such clarity dreams, full of ah há!! About someone, then you ask them, pointing in a way as if you just knew, and they break down confessing exactly what you "dreamt" about, you feel a bit psychic and they get spooky


----------



## Mr. Magenta

When you read the "You Know You're An *Sensor* When...", thread and keep reading post after post wondering when they're going to give a valid answer, only to realise that what they'd said is their answers, and the only answers you'd acknowledged as valid before that point were the answers given from initiatives on how they perceive sensors.


----------



## Fern

You have cultivated a deep respect for weird people.


----------



## Grandeur

When the origins and destiny of the Universe sporadically enter your thoughts on a daily basis


----------



## Bash

You aren't a sensor


----------



## Simpson17866

When you need GPS for your car because you can't focus on which Exits are coming up next.


----------



## _He_

You are "weird" to all who have never seen what weird REALLY looks like until they see you alone you leap from tangents to something that what are you even saiyan-super fuzz makes.


----------



## 66393

When you're an MBTI elitist, you are most likely an intuitive.


----------



## KateMarie999

When you can change your entire project around because you got a better idea halfway through working on it and yet still come up with something really good. (that might just be Ne, though)


----------



## AdInfinitum

When looking at a sunset/sunrise scenery makes you consider the origin of the Universe and therefore you wonder if the human consciousness was a witness to it or if we are tree saplings spread around just of sooner.


----------



## Simpson17866

1) When you want to know the height of residential streetlights for a horror story, so you go on wikipedia go find information on the different types of streetlights … whereas a Sensor's first instinct would be to *look out the window* to see what the lights on his street look like compared to the houses.

True story, 30 seconds ago. I immediately thought of you guys.


----------



## untrue

Van said:


> When your train of thought forks and you try to follow both paths at once, but end up thinking about the pesky limitations of your human brain instead
> When you then spend ten minutes backtracking mentally because you still want to think about those interesting things, but you can't remember what they are


on point.


----------



## Rayos

Simpson17866 said:


> 1) When you want to know the height of residential streetlights for a horror story, so you go on wikipedia go find information on the different types of streetlights … whereas a Sensor's first instinct would be to *look out the window* to see what the lights on his street look like compared to the houses.
> 
> True story, 30 seconds ago. I immediately thought of you guys.


This is probably the first time it's occured to me that I could do that.


----------



## AliceKettle

Jingo said:


> When you have the urge to use a metaphor or simile to explain everything.
> 
> When you think you'll only be writing a one-sentence post and a couple paragraphs later you have to force yourself to stop rambling.
> 
> When your mind makes a connection, and you laugh and try to explain it to someone else, and shortly find that no, you don't really know why this is relevant to whatever the topic of conversation was.


Totally me.


----------



## AliceKettle

•When sensors label people as either bad or good based on one major action without trying to understand why.
•When you overthink everything
•When you can randomly search for answers on Google for hours
•You've been called naïve by sensors.
•When you wander out alone in the dangerous dark of the night because you're bored
•You refuse to be in a romantic relationship with anyone unless you intuitively know that they are "the one." This is the story of my life.
•You have trouble making good friends because none of them seem to understand the "real you."
•You rarely ever have a friend who is considered socially normal because you attract strange people. 
•You always want a person's whole story, especially when you just have this "guy feeling" that something is bothering them.
•You absolutely hate having to make small-talk because it feels too trite and shallow.


----------



## AliceKettle

Jenko said:


> You don't even know my relieve to read this from another person, I always imagined that I would woke up one day in a hospital with strangers by my side treating me like they know me and telling me I was in coma, and everything that I tought I have lived and the people I've met was all part of my tripping due to the coma, and besides that the physical world I know today is different from the one I supposably woke up, I imagined the world after the coma like something so fake and boring (even more than the real reality), almost like the game harvester or black hole sun video but less bizarre and more ordinary


When I was a little girl, around five or six, I used to wonder if all the world were just a cartoon. Of course, I know that's not possible now, but I contemplated the idea a lot as a little kid.


----------



## AliceKettle

When you wake up from a dream that you were having, and try to fall asleep to get back to it.


----------



## obzajar

When you feel worthless if you only have sex and not make love. :sad:


----------



## Jenko

/\ Where that came from?


----------



## untrue

Rayos said:


> This is probably the first time it's occured to me that I could do that.


This is why I sometimes feel incredibly stupid


----------



## Zee Bee

When in the middle of a furious arguement, you realize there are five other concurrent and not totally unrelated but connected arguements being held simultaneously

When you feel a need to proof-read pages of what you have writen, because you only remember using commas

Your keyboards' period is the least used key

After you think a long time of an obscure connection but cannot remember what, you still feel satisfied

You see a great proof for a discussion some time ago; but no longer remember who it was with

Feeling a deja vu experience - and cannot remember how it ends


----------



## Zee Bee

You figure out what type the person is immediately ... and still get annoyed that they are behaving that way

You get annoyed at the neighbours Sensor kids, because after hours of talking with them they still don't understand what iNtuition means

At beginings of a conflict you have to stop yourself from saying, I understand the difficulty here, but I cannot describe it to you

Out of nowhere years later, you remember a kid from school, and type him

You scare yourself with thoughts of aliens conquring the world - and you don't believe it ... but if it were true ....


----------



## Zee Bee

_You sing loudly in your car along to the music and never stop to wonder if people on the outside can hear you._



Zero11 said:


> This has nothing to do with being an iNtuitive :laughing:


Because they then realize, they were only _*wishing*_ they had a car instead of walking


----------



## Zee Bee

Somebody you have not seen for years asks how did that project go? You have no idea which one he is talking about. So you answer it got stuck, and this answer applies to everything from the past ten years.


----------



## Zee Bee

One silly question 50 things to do, and 4X to answer?!


----------



## AliceKettle

When you make up a humorous and intelligent list of all the ways to get out of taking and studying for your finals when instead you should just be studying for finals


----------



## AliceKettle

*As a young INFP opera singer, and coloratura soprano*

•When your voice teacher starts giving you arias that are so easy to sing when you both know that your capable of something much more challenging with a greater range.
•It frustrates you that your teacher starts picking out tiny little details of imperfections, once you think that you think that you've learned an aria really well. You come in to your voice lesson self-confident, and then walk out feeling self-conscious and make an effort to focus more on the tiny imperfections.
•You have ADD when it comes to learning arias. Once you learn one aria pretty well and confidently, you want to move on to a new piece, then a new one, and a new one. 
•Whenever you hear the loud extroverted and totally self-assured girls your age singing opera arias, you simultaneously hate them for their overconfidence and major diva attitude, and at the same time admire them and secretly want to be just like them, though you probably never completely will.


----------



## Apple Pine

You know something, and you don't know why.


----------



## BluIon

TheWaffle said:


> ...you go off on seemingly random tangents during conversations.


ugh, but they aren't random and it makes you sad once you realize others see them as disconnected.


----------



## Orgho

... when you know you can handle the situation, no metter what might happen.

... when you can see the idealistic way the catholic church thinks a priest should be 
and therefore you can see how celibacy makes sense in that thinking. 
(Overcome the weak of the flesh to have a free spirit.) Doesn't mean you support that ..., but you can see their point.


----------



## KateMarie999

I'm not sure if this applies to Ns but I get really overwhelmed when I'm in a very old building (like a cathedral) because all I can think of are possibilities about what may have gone on in there. And then I wonder if I'm standing in the same place some famous historical figure stood in or something like that.


----------



## MNiS

You know you're an intuitive when you can see.


----------



## Orgho

when people ask you, what you are listening to at the moment. And you realise that you aren't listening to anything but the music in your head and nodding your head to it.
when you wake up in the morning with a song in your head that you haven't heard for years anywhere.


----------



## stephybear

When you water your desk instead of your desk plant. =x


----------



## Bmoss

You live in the future, Nothing in the moment matters


----------



## Alek

When you have a thinking face even though you have absolutely nothing on your mind.


----------



## Alek

Alek said:


> When you have a thinking face even though you have absolutely nothing on your mind.


 Haaaa wrong thread, was going to post this about introverts.






sigh.


----------



## Ode to Trees

When you your reality is based on things that might happen instead of what is really happening.


----------



## Zee Bee

Shorty Levi said:


> I almost just fell down a flight of stairs cause I wasn't thinking about where I was. Too busy intuiting lol.


And you lived to blog about it


----------



## inthesnowman

Karla said:


> Wow, now I'm not sure if I am a perceiver, because since four years ago, I started to be more imaginative. Then I sing while I'm taking a shower and forget that it passed one hour, I talk to myself almost everytime that I'm alone and imagine every situations that I've lived


What does that have to do with being an intuitive?


----------



## Grandalf

when your homework and taxes are due but your still contemplating on alternative universes


----------



## inthesnowman

Shorty Levi said:


> I almost just fell down a flight of stairs cause I wasn't thinking about where I was. Too busy intuiting lol.


I actually did that today. I was walking out of my apartment, thinking about god knows what, and next thing I know I was rolling down the stairs thinking "what the fuck just happened"


----------



## Levitar

inthesnowman said:


> I actually did that today. I was walking out of my apartment, thinking about god knows what, and next thing I know I was rolling down the stairs thinking "what the fuck just happened"


Wouldn't a hint of Se be convenient sometimes? Lol


----------



## Amy

inthesnowman said:


> What does that have to do with being an intuitive?


I don't know, I read the post of a person in this thread talking about it


----------



## Consolidated Potato

When you know things that leave normal people afraid.

Even moreso if the iNtuitive is especially perceptive. :wink:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

inthesnowman said:


> What does that have to do with being an intuitive?


Time is a subjective thing for me.


----------



## Consolidated Potato

When you sometimes seem to lack sense and sensibility. Or at least are told this by more sensible (non-iNtuitive) people. *shrug*

I guess my value is in knowing that when it matters, I make the right choices and don't doubt myself into oblivion. Although sometimes it's pretty difficult to _seem_ calm and self-assured when the mind is reeling at possibilities and interpretations I haven't yet considered. The best advice I've received for such a problem is to think about something else after reaching a decision. It's such an annoying thing to do though. :frustrating:


----------



## Trec93

When you stare at the window and think what is outside our expanding universe.


----------



## KZpajama

When someone is giving you specific instructions and you have to struggle to consciously stay in the moment in order to understand the instructions... only to realize you didn't hear a thing because you were too busy trying to concentrate on concentrating.


----------



## MasterMachiavel

Your head gets lost in the clouds rather than in the moment.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

When you imagine things that hold more importance than things you see


----------



## typezero

You constantly find yourself thinking about how you are able to push the limits of reality and prefer understanding rather than memorizing.


----------



## Queen of Mars

When you keep thinking about doing something to the point where you believe you've actually done it, and then realize you never did it and all you've accomplished is contemplating about it.


----------



## dwelfusius

*ahaha*



heartturnedtoporcelain:817835 said:


> When you try to explain something and you end up going into a dozen different tangents triggered by what you're saying. This is why I'm a terrible, terrible story teller.


this! I start telling something, and three hours and 50 conversations later.. What I actually wanted to say..... And it still takes a third time


----------



## dwelfusius

*wow*



kiwigrl:825517 said:


> When sensors just don't share your enthusiasm on theories and ideas. They kind of nod at you and smile just to keep you happy, at which point you assume you didn't explain it clearly enough and try to clarify the fantastic discovery you just had.


so often with my fiance. thought it was more due to my ti. and that feeling... if i only explain it hard\well enough he will get it.but it's just...hmmhmm.


----------



## dwelfusius

*walk around*

when you constantly walk around as if you are looking at a documentary of yourself going about your day , complete with soundtrack


----------



## LuckyWanderer

When you only have three bullet points on a flash card prepared to present 15 minutes of information about the aftermath of World War II to the class.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

When you walk for half an hour and you do not know how did you get somewhere because you were lost in thoughts of imagining all scenarios of the thing that will never happen.


----------



## LordBaelish

I didn't think of it that way lol. It would make sense that a higher being would have a different cell structure than us lower beings though. The first thought that came to my mind when you mentioned black holes was that black holes are cancer cells, which made me think the maybe are universe is multiple cells with each Galaxy being its own cell. And the galactic centers being the cell nucleus.


----------



## Simpson17866

When you don't believe in censorship

... I am not sorry :laughing:


----------



## SharpestNiFe

When a co-worker announces she is pregnant, but you knew about that since last week.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

When you have sufficiently discovered the secret, hidden personalities of all of your close friends and relatives.


----------



## Silverflame

-When you have passed over a pond close to your house for five long years without ever realizing there was such a pond and asks "is there a pond over there",when your friend asks you to wait over there one day.


----------



## VinnieB

LordBaelish said:


> When ur bored and all of a sudden you come up with the idea that the universe is just a cell in some other greater beings body.


I like the idea that our universe is just one waterdrop in a waterfall of universes, a Multiverse! (the tv-show 'Cosmos' showed this possibility) But your suggestion is fascinating as well :happy: Bummer we'll probably never find out...


----------



## Mr. Svante

When your mind is more exciting than the internet


----------



## Zuflex

you know exactly where the weak spot is. And how to abuse it. Or not.


----------



## brianbsmiley

Probably repeats, but the fact that I think about so much and so I trip over myself all the time. I also have too many ideas for my future and people think I'm slacking off but in reality there are WAY too many options and I want to try all of them.


----------



## anna_96

When you're on a dog walk, but forget you're walking the dog until you feel the tug of the lead.


----------



## Ausserirdische

LordBaelish said:


> When ur bored and all of a sudden you come up with the idea that the universe is just a cell in some other greater beings body.


I once created the theory that we are inside a computer program, and there is an alien out there playing The Sims with us.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

When you play a game with yourself predicting what someone will do or what's going to happen and more often than not it happens.


----------



## GranChi

LordBaelish said:


> When ur bored and all of a sudden you come up with the idea that the universe is just a cell in some other greater beings body.


The Dark Tower - The Gunslinger (Size) - Stephen King


----------



## hellohowareyou

When you ran around in 6th grade tell everybody about your realization that whenever you talk to somebody else you're literally just a brain talking to someone. 
When you have frequent realizations on how you're "alive" and I'm not sure if anyone else understands that but I hope so. 
When all your friends are sensors and it's been that way for a very long time and you have had a hard time really connecting with your closest friends and they think you've connected but you still feel out of the loop. 
When you're driving and you zone out and you don't realize until you've gotten home that you've been subconsciously driving
For the longest time I thought I was crazy and I put on this front of being really dumb so that I could talk to people, but after finding MBTI it's helped me to realize that I'm not really stupid or crazy I'm just intuitive.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Your reflection starts to contemplate existence on its own free will.

:laughing:


----------



## ughitsyou

when you're thinking about something and you accidentally put the milk in the cabinet and the ceral in the fridge.


----------



## Zuflex

hellohowareyou said:


> When you're driving and you zone out and you don't realize until you've gotten home that you've been subconsciously driving


yeh, after three days I had my first zone out while driving left. Felt like coming home.

When you sense the hidden meanings of what is said, but you don't want to believe your own intuition because that would imply you can't believe in the good of all people.:th_wink:


----------



## wandergirl

When facts and details don't really matter to you, until they do.

When you understand ideas/theory/patterns faster than others and get bored/impatient when they take so long to do so.

When you see a connection between two systems that has nothing to do with each other and feel like you're such a genius having such ability (Sorry I'm a bit narcissistic...).

When you read what I just wrote and can immediately think of instances when each of the above incidents happen in your life.

Or maybe I'm just making all these up. You tell me! :laughing:


----------



## raskoolz

People think you're always bullshitting them when you're thinking aloud


----------



## bohemianx

When you go to a room because you could have sworn that you were told to grab something a few minutes ago, forget what it was so you grab something that catches your eye instead, and return to be scolded by your parent for forgotting what they told you to get yet _again_.


----------



## UnknownCrash

-When you think about life and the whole world just flashes in front in just a few minutes(or seconds quite hard to tell).
-When you are finding how somethings work and you just have a blank face.(plus the people think that you are daydreaming/ angry)
-So focused that nobody thinks that you are focusing.


----------



## Johtaja

You know you're intuitive when you forget to tie your shoes because you're too busy wondering if aliens can understand human language.


----------



## phazex

When "Just because" didn't even scratch the surface for you.
When "Why" is your favorite word.
When you can feel the climate of society from reading the news.


----------



## the1williams

When someone new approaches you with a conversation and your immediate thought is: "Why do they want to talk to me? What sort of person is this?"

But it's not often a scathing or mean thought: it's genuine curiosity (sometimes it's mean)


----------



## JaguarPap

When everyone seems stupid.


----------



## SapphireBlue

When your friends 'ok' you whenever you tell them really great ideas like "People should create hovering shoes so we don't need to step on the floor that the janitor is mopping."


----------



## Lady D

How does one really know?


----------



## Lady D

I mean that I have pretty quick senses and sort of live in the moment but often I zoom out. My family that consists of sensors also does this. Every now and then they just check out. So I'm not convinced it's an intuitive thing as I've seen two SJ's and one SP doing it. Especially my mom loves to live in her own "world". It's hard to explain but she loves to tell stories to herself and laugh at them...relive stuff. Very Si+Fe, I think she's an ESFJ.


----------



## bohemianx

When you sit there wondering just what is the point of the math equation until finally realizing you've just missed every step to solving it.


----------



## Baron Rockmore

When you often get lost in thoughts that you're unaware of where you are.

When you seem like having a "sixth sense" and have people assuming you're somewhat an indigo.

When you realize things far earlier before others but you don't really know where that knowledge coming from.

When you try to learn how to play football or a musical instrument but you ended up throwing the ball in rage or "fighting" with your guitar because they don't work with your intuition.

When you try to draw what's on your mind into a paper and then you're just writing the description of it.

When you find you don't need any books or formula to do/solve/understand/master most things and you find yourself learn better by simply thinking with your brain.


----------



## JaguarPap

When sensors think you are stupid.


----------



## raskoolz

You make a lot of assumptions and everyone you know find it rude


----------



## cipherpixy

I know someone's an intuitive when she just posited and intuitive logic like:


----------



## Felipe

lmno said:


> when you create a time machine in your head to talk to your younger self and say that you figured something out...maybe just me xD


Or when you try to ask advice to your younger self because your recent self is really screwing things up now.


* *


----------



## pjmohr33

Napoleptic said:


> When someone says you're weird "even for you".
> 
> When you think Sensors seem to be "missing" something, and the Sensors think you aren't all there.
> 
> When you carry on a conversation with a Sensor and feel like your discussion is the appetizer and you're waiting to move on to the meat, and the Sensor thinks it _is_ the meat and wants to backtrack to the appetizer.
> 
> When you spend several moments walking around looking for something you've been carrying in your hand.
> 
> When you've seen something every day, and only processed it days/months/years later.
> 
> When you leave the card table for a minute, come back, play an entire round of the game, then have your roommates burst into laughter because you didn't notice your cards that had been sitting face-up on the table when you left were now facing the wrong direction, even despite having turned one of them around to read it!
> 
> When "I'm bored" actually means "give me something to think about".
> 
> When the real world bores you.
> 
> When you can spend hours talking theory about something you'll never do.
> 
> When you're attracted to people because you could spend a lifetime learning what's in their head. When you find men who are so lost in the caves of their mind that you have to take them by the hand and lead them gently into the light and say, "Okay, honey, the real world needs you just for a moment, and then you can go back to living in your head," adorable. When you want to crawl into these men's minds and stand at the edge and marvel in wonder at the world within, even if only for a moment. When you fall in love with an intellectual and want to cuddle his brain/mind. :tongue:
> 
> When books are your best friends.
> 
> When you were a child, you'd ask your parents to read you that fairy tale one more time.
> 
> When you think people much older than you are more interesting than "kids your own age", even once you're well into adulthood.
> 
> When you're in third grade and your bus pulls up to the school, you wait patiently in your bus seat for the other kids to go by so you can get off in a more efficient manner, then start when the bus driver asks if you're going to go in, and you realize that you watched all the kids get off the bus and go inside the school, and didn't even notice because you were so lost in thought.
> 
> When you think if you were normal, you would bore yourself to tears.
> 
> When you watch Star Trek and Picard asks the Klingons what they want him to do with the dead Klingon's body and they say, "It is only an empty shell now. Please treat it as such," and you realize this is how you've always viewed funeral planning, because your body is merely that which houses your true self.


Best shit ever.

If an Entp had a goal, which YouTube video would he watch instead?


----------



## SmileWithMe

When you are able to predict what people are going to say/how they are feeling as you have already read between the lines and formed the bigger picture in your head and seem to be waiting for people to catch up or understand. They will look at you and say, 'yeaaaaa, how did you know... I haven't even given you the facts or details...'.

Or when people are trying to explain something to you and you say, 'Yea yea I've got it', repeatedly but they feel the need to continue explaining and in the meantime you begin thinking about rainbows and ferries or why the world is alligned exactly where it is and having the uncontrollable urge and excitement to tell everyone how amazing the world is. 

I don't know if this is an iNutition thing or an ENFP thing :wink:


----------



## taikopillow

JaguarPap said:


> When sensors think you are stupid.


This is too true TT_TT" I find it so hard to be myself around Sensors because I'm scared I'll go on one of my rambles and then they'll be taken back by my weird and imaginative mentality D:


----------



## taikopillow

When you get excited and fidgety with a racing heart beat about all the possibilities that may happen in the future >u<


----------



## Scarlet.Black

JaguarPap said:


> When sensors think you are stupid.


Or when you think that they are stupid.


----------



## Napoleptic

pjmohr33 said:


> Best shit ever.


More like bullshit...I wrote that without knowing much about functions. :laughing:


----------



## pura.vida

@Lullaby hmmm I have been typed as ENFP, yet I rarely find myself walking into stuff...maybe I am just more aware of my surroundings??? :/


----------



## DuCiel

the1williams said:


> When someone new approaches you with a conversation and your immediate thought is: "Why do they want to talk to me? What sort of person is this?"
> 
> But it's not often a scathing or mean thought: it's genuine curiosity (sometimes it's mean)


Absolutely true!


----------



## DuCiel

- When you always put cups right on the edge of the table instead of further in so the S types have to come by and move it away from the precarious position

- When you try to tell someone what you mean by playing a song for them, then are completely confused when they still don't know what you mean

- When you have to try really hard to appreciate physical sensations that you know you're supposed to be appreciating (is that just me with my shadow Se?)

- When you know you're right about something but breaking down the evidence point by point is way too complicated to explain properly


----------



## AltruisticMisanthropist

...you forget your stuff somewhere, because you're so lost in thought. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steviesinclair

When you consistently ask more questions than the people around you.

When your most common response to people is "Interesting."


----------



## pura.vida

AltruisticMisanthropist said:


> ...you forget your stuff somewhere, because you're so lost in thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha I forget my stuff too-but mostly because I'm lost in talking or looking/skipping around xD


----------



## compulsiverambler

When you drop your phone, smashing the corner of the screen and putting the first ever crack across the middle, and procede to surf the web with it for 15 minutes before noticing.


----------



## RaisinKG

When you try and get senpai to notice you, but you keep trying to get him to notice you even minutes after he noticed you.


----------



## Biba the Traitor

you use analogis more often then you think


----------



## AnimatingAnabiel

You consistently win games like Cards Against Humanity or Apples to Apples because you recognize player patterns and motives, perhaps even before that player does.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When your friend's habit of using things from her surroundings as words for Mad Libs tends to make you facepalm.

And this may only be true for HSPs, but when one energy drink gives you all of the creativity of a pothead and all of the incoherent rambling of a crackhead at the same time.


----------



## Loeveangel

People cannot snap you out of daydreaming.


----------



## smokeafish

You know exactly what you mean but don't elaborate it correctly and people assume you're a moron but then you rise to the occasion cus you tune into the level of conversation and usually manage to regain most of your dignity


----------



## smokeafish

When people assume you're either thinking or daydreaming because you're staring into space but in actuality you're not using your internal monologue and you're not picturing or remembering anything yet you're somehow on the verge of figuring something you can't guess at the content of out, then they question you about it and you lose it, thirty seconds later it comes through like a lightning bolt and you near yell "I've got it!", they stare at you having recovered from their momentary panic attack and you say "oh dont worry about it, didn't mean to interrupt," they resume talking and try as you might in thirty seconds you're staring into space looking vacant again...
(most commonly during small talk and most commonly with sensors)


----------



## FlickeringNebula

- You pondered over the existence of the universe at the mere age of seven after hearing the statement " I think therefore I am"
- You've read Philosophy. 
- "Executive functioning" is the bane of your existence.
- Do to your extremely poor observation skills, you would surely parish if abandoned in the wilderness.
- You discovered NOVA "fabric of the cosmos" at age 10 and would not leave the television screen for a week, much to your grandmothers dismay.
- Fantasy worlds.... 
- Most poeople are clueless as to what you're going on about. 
- You have been diagnosed with ADD at somepoint in your life.


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal

When you've considered whether or not your analogies were actually trash or if people were just trash at analogies.


----------



## compulsiverambler

FlickeringNebula said:


> - "Executive functioning" is the bane of your existence.
> - You have been diagnosed with ADD at somepoint in your life.


These two correlate with Perceiving, not iNtuition.


----------



## smokeafish

compulsiverambler said:


> These two correlate with Perceiving, not iNtuition.


They correlate with both perceiving and intuition


----------



## Siddhant

Next day is an exam but your busy thinking what will happen with survivors after Nuclear War or something. Plus you make a plan to take over world.


----------



## IdealTruths

...when thoughts are more interesting than taking actions.


----------



## meaningless

When you're having an existential crisis about your purpose in life, how life was created, and why life was created at 12 AM.


----------



## Xiiro

When life feels like this:


----------



## anxiouslybad

When your friends catch you daydreaming a lot.

When you question existence and start getting panicky, thinking hours on end for a conclusion that is impossible to find.

When you forget what you're about to say during a conversation because you thought of a new topic in your head.


----------



## Marla_S

Everything makes perfect sense in your head but reality just doesn't seem to catch up. 

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-F using Tapatalk


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## courageous_soul

When you and another intuitive have a moment with your eyes and you get the sense they know...


----------



## knightlevante

When you think "everything and everyone in this world are interrelated" and it make Sensors cringe.


----------



## Faery

When it's a regular thing for you to accidentally interpret something someone said on a metaphorical/conceptual level and they meant it on a physical/sensor level.
* *




So you've mastered figuring out which it is by responding with "what do you mean?" before replying. But you've also trained yourself to stop thinking metaphorically so often around people because it causes confusion and misunderstanding. And when you're alone you default back to "everything can be interpreted figuratively" mode.


----------



## versace

Whenever you're coming up with crazy scenarios just for kicks there's always that one Sensor that says "That would NEVER happen!"


----------



## Scirrus

When you're just spacing out and thinking about shit and people interrupt you with "Are you ok?". Constantly.


----------



## Super Luigi

a sensor says it's impossible to consider every possibility and you refuse to agree


----------



## Coryphaeus

When you see the true meaning of society

and see what THEY simply cannot...


----------



## fluffypencils

...when your parents get chickens (specifically Easter Egger chickens which lay colored eggs), and you name one Lettie, short for Laetitia, after Laetitia Prism, a.k.a. Miss Prism from the Importance of Being Earnest, because prisms make rainbows, and Easter Egger Chickens make rainbow eggs.

And everyone else thinks you're crazy.


----------



## WintersFlame

You know your an intuitive when you know the difference between intuitive and sensing and would hate to be labeled a sensor.


----------



## oman1217

When you look around and think to yourself, "You all just don't get it, do you?"


----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus

You can't shut it off.


----------



## Vanderlyle Crybaby

When you're obsessed with MBTI


----------



## dandelionfire

When people assume that the serious expression on your face means that you're angry or upset but really you're just deep inside your own thoughts. And when you try to explain to them that you're merely thinking, they look at you in disbelief and with concern as if that's a cover up for how you really feel. 

Talking what-ifs with my husband (sensor) and looking over at him for input regarding all my thoughts and realizing he has no idea how to reply. 

Understanding and accepting that sensors will never be able to comprehend what goes on inside our heads.


----------



## mizz

When you know what someone is going to do even before that someone has made a decision.

When you suddenly have a vision of the universe and how large it actually is and you feel slightly panicked because you know everything you have been taught/told about creation is incorrect.


----------



## vforverification

Being an intuitive to me I sum up with the fact that when presented with a situation I can mentally stand back and see the sum of the parts, see the bits that go between everything and see what's underneath it. It literally feels like my brain has stood back to get a better view


----------



## Zander35E

Pyroscope said:


> When you think of about five or more different concepts of time whilst walking to the kitchen *but fail to notice that you forgot to open the door before trying to walk through it...*


 Yup, I've done that.


----------



## Zander35E

I seriously do this...


Lullaby said:


> ... You walk into people, trees, walls, doors, furniture and whatnot, because you're too busy contemplating the meaning of life.
> 
> Edit: Totally got ninja'd. xD Guess I'm not the only one that walks into stuff then..


----------



## Zander35E

HandiAce said:


> When people are always asking you to clarify what you're saying and to stay on topic!


I have done this too.


----------



## Azazel

Zander35E said:


> I have done this too.


If you want to quote various posts, don't multipost. Close to the 'Reply With Quote' button, there's a 'Add quote' button. You can 'stack' quotes as you want then click 'Reply With Quote' when you're done.


----------



## Faery

When you do something that is a type of fun intended for sensors, and you have fun as well but you leave understanding a ton of new theory too.


----------



## sparkofenergy

When you prefer talking about ideas and possibilities instead of sharing what you did month ago


----------



## mizz

When you're preparing a meal and get lost in a train of thought while cracking an egg, then you get egg shell all in your food because you wasn't paying attention.

(This happened to me last night lol)


----------



## Sheila24

When you find nothing more boring than talking about what food one had for dinnder last night and how they made them. I don't care, go away lol


----------



## mizz

When someone is talking directly to you and suddenly you snap out of your haze and panic because you can't remember what they said to you during the last 10 minutes and hope they don't ask you a question to ensure you was listening.


----------



## TangoLikeAMango

(I dunno if someone already said this.)

When you constantly get told for not having common sense and not paying attention to your environment. Also when you have to constantly say "What did you say, I couldn't hear you..." when you actually mean, "Sorry I was contemplating life, wasn't really paying attention, please repeat?"


----------



## Zander35E

Serenity said:


> If you want to quote various posts, don't multipost. Close to the 'Reply With Quote' button, there's a 'Add quote' button. You can 'stack' quotes as you want then click 'Reply With Quote' when you're done.


Got it.


----------



## Don Dapper

When you feel as if you can work through every crisis that the world had to offer if you had the unlimited power to do so but then you remember that you'd rather sit and think about how to save the world than actually try and actively do it.


----------



## vforverification

You read ''fantasist'' under intuitive description and laugh at the accuracy


----------



## mizz

You have to pee while at work but you "know" someone is already occupying the restroom.


----------



## bremen

mizz said:


> You have to pee while at work but you "know" someone is already occupying the restroom.


Makes me want to be intuitive not gonna lie


----------



## HGy

We all not only could know everything. We do. We just tell ourselves we don't to make it all bearable.


----------



## HGy

.


----------



## Notanidealist

You're listening to a sensor talk and your mind just keeps struggling to organise all of the incredibly detailed information they are throwing at you around some kind of logical main point or overarching idea. Then they get to the end of what they were saying and you realise that there is no main point or idea ...


----------



## TornadicX

When you stay up until the wee hours of the morning playing Publisher's Clearing House games and entering their contests because anything is possible..even if the odds of you getting picked are a 1 in 5OO million chance, you somehow believe you could be that 1.


----------



## ihave.a.question

You are dating someone and think about how bad you like them but then you get a text about how the relationship is doing bad due the lack of you not talking about your emotions xD!!!!!! Lol emotions????? What is that?!


----------



## Moran_Kat

I've read this and the sensor thread and I'm still stuck as to witch one I am because I relate to both. I know all my other letters (IxFP) and they all just click. Any help? I'm sorry if I'm in the wring place.


----------



## nebulasik

Wow I literally can't relate to any of these xD
Guess I'm definitely a sensor, though my boyfriend is an intuitive. I like how we see things differently though


----------



## lori_jass

When people you know describe you by saying you remind them of abstract things like stars or the sky

When you're the only one not to notice someone cut their hair but you're the one who can give an accurate explanation of all the emotional reasons that person cut it just by reading their expression

When people say they don't know why but they feel like they can tell you anything, even people who you're not close with or barely know come to tell you their problems and ask for advice like a bartender

When you're constantly asking people to repeat what they just said because you were too distracted reading their face or observing some strangers' conversation and wondering about how their lives must be like

When you meet someone then two hours later you went from talking about spongebob episodes to debating the similarities between the political issues of Brazil and the US

When you can picture what life must have been like in the past so well older people are surprised to relate with you

When you always warn your friends that you have a bad feeling about someone and they don't believe you until that person shows their true face. Then when everyone claims it was impossible to predict that you have the urge to tell them "I did and I told you so"

When you're watching a film and you're start wondering how the actor must have felt when delivering a difficult line and how the writer must have felt pressured to edit that perfectly because you can tell what the line must have started out as-aaaand the film is over and you're staring at a black screen


----------



## edge magic

You falling at the fotball if you get hard fit on you (as someone in my class did ) and dont like sports.


----------



## atamagasuita

Moran_Kat said:


> I've read this and the sensor thread and I'm still stuck as to witch one I am because I relate to both. I know all my other letters (IxFP) and they all just click. Any help? I'm sorry if I'm in the wring place.


Me too i can relate both with intuitives and sensors


----------



## rageoveralostpenny

You know you're an iN when you attempt to explain your idea to someone and, about 5 minutes later and 10% into the concept, they go 'I don't get it, like, since you started talking'.
You know you're an iN when the most fascinating concepts are those written down and never shown, which is why you love reading good prose or philosophy.
You know you're an iN when there is an extreme beauty in abstract, unexplored, perhaps a little bit immoral concepts which you hesitate to share with people, in case they judge you.
You know you're an iN when you commit to starting an idea for a project but then halfway through you think of about 10 better ones. The debate of scrap or keep lasts at least 5 days.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler

When you have your mail delivered to your office and now when your coworkers see an Amazon box they just automatically say "there are books for you up front".

Also when opening said box of books feels better than opening a Christmas present

When you feel actual goose bumps during presentations on new and future technologies

When you can spend an entire weekend just thinking about stuff and it is like having an actual vacation would be for everyone else


----------



## RaisinKG

you know you're an intuitive when you're intuiting here but it's time to get OUT of the room, out of PerC'ing, and INto reality!


----------



## PiT

When you make a novel connection and immediately want to tell everyone.


----------



## INTJikan

You reaize patterns on behavior of your environment and predict the result.


----------



## Praimfaya

When you read something or hear something and your mind immediately paints a picture of its underlying essence in symbolic form and as much as you try to rearrange it into something more straight-forward, words can't quite convey it properly without reverting back to the original vision or image.


----------



## Marleyjadee

I agree so much


----------



## Squirt

When you get and idea and try to explain it, but end up with: "It is like when.... From the standpoint of... What it is... you know what I mean?"


----------



## cuddle bun

I think a few days ago I wrote somewhere in these forums that "even a strong N can take out the trash sometimes without contemplating the symbolic meaning of taking out the trash"

Well ...unfortunately I must retract that statement. I literally just now contemplated the symbolic meaning of taking out the trash, while I took out the trash.

Guilty!


----------



## nicht unschuldig

For me it's movies. I often can tell how a movie will end just from the first few minutes. It's disappointing at times. I don't know if this is a failing of hollywood in the effect of tropes, or if I'm overly aware of these things. I doubt most other will be surprised by these tropes, but their suspension of disbelief is often held long enough that for them it doesn't matter.


----------



## mark anthony

You know your an iN then you have finished watch https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FJuaAWrgoUY and you can't stop raving about it to that someone you so what to understand you.


----------



## Aireve

nicht unschuldig said:


> For me it's movies. I often can tell how a movie will end just from the first few minutes. It's disappointing at times. I don't know if this is a failing of hollywood in the effect of tropes, or if I'm overly aware of these things. I doubt most other will be surprised by these tropes, but their suspension of disbelief is often held long enough that for them it doesn't matter.


I've just wanted to write that, I specially found that post to write that. :laughing:
But in my case, it's not after few minutes. But types of films you watch also matter here. Anyway, still, my friends ask me during the film whether that characters will die or not.


----------



## Pearl Bailey

Because intuitives can feel or sense the emotions of others, they often have a difficult time being in crowded places like a mall, concert venue, or fair. Intuitives tend to be more introverted when it comes to social outings. They enjoy one-on-one conversation and detest small talk. Intuitives like to discuss deep topics such as spirituality, mysteries and mystical studies. When they are around a group of people, intuitives might find themselves pulling their energy in and becoming more quiet. Intuitives make great observers of people. They often notice things others tend to miss. If you’re intuitive, it might help you to avoid crowds when possible. If you have to be in a crowded place, give yourself plenty of downtime afterwards so you can recharge your batteries.


----------



## yesiknowbut

mmmm that doesn't describe me. Does describe INFP though.

I relate a lot to other posts here about symbolic thinking. And I talk in metaphor a LOT.

I jump off conversations with surreal leaps to create imaginary situations for laughs....Ne probably but not N per se. I find my Ne-dom daughter totally goes with me on this and takes it one further, Ni son looks a bit blank, but gets it, and then tells me I'm crazy but he loves me and gives me a hug. ENFJs....


----------



## gbeard26

When you have absolutely no practical skills at all


----------



## colder

When you understand others and their relation to your by movement of their eyes  ( if you are more visually oriented )


----------



## Lastrevio

relatable


----------



## Knot in a Tree

When reality never really seems real...but then you realize you have nothing to compare it with.

When you have to write an essay in history class and there are two prompt choices, and you're the ONLY one in the class who chooses the one about ideologies while everyone else writes about real-world events.


----------



## Crowbo

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> When you lose track of time in the bathtub/shower because you're daydreaming. :crazy:


When you spend more time thinking about the mysteries of the universe than actually washing yourself.


----------



## Cowboy Tanaka

when you pedict rwho i sgng oito get married nd when


----------



## casepag

But really


----------



## iiDrC

When you take a shower, you daydream and contemptlate about any existence more than washing yourself. (I know this is weird... But I do it a lot :crazy


----------



## havingadventures

When someone is going through something painful and your heart literally hurts for them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhaydenlv

Emma17 said:


> When you have to write an essay in history class and there are two prompt choices, and you're the ONLY one in the class who chooses the one about ideologies while everyone else writes about real-world events.


That's hilarious, because once in high school we had to write a tale for French class, we could choose between a plain adventure tale or a tale with a moral lesson. We had to read our stories in front of the class and I was the only one who went for the moral lesson.


----------



## havingadventures

vhaydenlv said:


> That's hilarious, because once in high school we had to write a tale for French class, we could choose between an plain adventure tale or a tale with a moral lesson. We had to read our stories in front of the class and I was the only one who went for the moral lesson.


Haha! I would do the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## courageous_soul

When one moment you think you know everything, and the next, you realize you know nothing


----------



## crislikestar

Emma17 said:


> When reality never really seems real...but then you realize you have nothing to compare it with.
> 
> When you have to write an essay in history class and there are two prompt choices, and you're the ONLY one in the class who chooses the one about *ideologies while everyone else writes about real-world events*.


You've literally described my experience through Selectividad (exams to enter to University here in Spain). Me and two classmates more were the ONLY ones in my entire course who chose Philosophy instead of History for the exams. Everyone was telling me that I was crazy, that Philosophy was way more complicated than History, but I was way better in reasoning ideas than in remembering dates haha. I got a good results btw!


----------



## GreatAtGolfing

Van said:


> When the English language is a piss-poor medium for communication
> When sensors think you're a bit stupid because you say things like 'holy pressure plates Batman, I just figured out how traffic lights work!'
> When you're always going on about how you just figured something out, but you're often unable to explain what it is or provide any examples (YUP!!)
> When your idea of a joke is 'shuttlecock: a tour bus for fleas'
> When your train of thought forks and you try to follow both paths at once, but end up thinking about the pesky limitations of your human brain instead (Train of thought??  I don't think ENFPs have "trains," we just have thoughts...sometimes it's fun to try to connect them but then the connecting is a thought too, it's not fully logical...)
> When you then spend ten minutes backtracking mentally because you still want to think about those interesting things, but you can't remember what they are


 (Happens to me all the time. Usually it's just one thing. And I find I'm unable to "backtrack" because the connections are so tangential, they're impossible to track...I just try to "re-feel" the feeling and hope the thought comes back...)


----------



## GreatAtGolfing

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> When you lose track of time in the bathtub/shower because you're daydreaming. :crazy:


Lose track of time...ANYWHERE?! If you're me...!


----------



## GreatAtGolfing

RainShower said:


> When you interact with others and immediately pick up their energy or mood as if my own.
> So when I see a person and suddenly feel anxious, I know that they are feeling anxious towards me.
> Before I knew about Ni, I just assumed what I was feeling were all my own emotions, and I thought something was wrong with me for being so unstable and inconsistent.


Wow, I didn't know INJs went through this! I think ENFPs do too. It happens to me sometimes and I never thought to find out if the other person was anxious.
I know situations globally make me feel a certain way, but I'm not so sure about individual people. Why not...


----------



## gbeard26

When you can get lost in thought for hours but can also think yourself into a deep hole of despair


----------



## the gray man

you chase random people and objects around for an entire day and connect it to something you wrote down that morning


----------



## catharsiis

When you talk to a fellow intuitive and somehow get caught up in 5 different sub-conversations within one conversation.


----------



## Falsify Honestly

catharsiis said:


> When you talk to a fellow intuitive and somehow get caught up in 5 different sub-conversations within one conversation.


This happens all the time to me


----------



## Enceladus

When you suck at multiple choice questions, because you could think of situations where each answer could be correct.


----------



## 469090

When you ask the outside world for a point of view you may be missing and it usually fails.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an intuitive when it takes you extra time to piece together what you want to say.


----------



## Temizzle

The Pikabot said:


> When you're at the zoo and you see a red panda. Then you remember reading somewhere that pandas spend basically all day eating just to get enough nutrition. Then you start thinking about how strange it is that animals(including many humans) don't really have a purpose in their lives, yet make so many efforts to keep living, and are so driven by a desire to reproduce and propagate their species.
> 
> It's beautiful, isn't it?


It is. This kinda goes along my line of thought lol. 

You know you're an N when you can stare at one thing and see a million things.


----------



## havingadventures

Temizzle said:


> It is. This kinda goes along my line of thought lol.
> 
> You know you're an N when you can stare at one thing and see a million things.


This. Exactly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetser

You know you're an intuitive when Turi says you are. Not until.


----------



## googlebinglady

When people have actually gotten tired of all of your ideas. (I'll admit this is mainly Ne-dom.)


----------



## BiggyBigOne

you justify your answer with " it feels right ".


----------



## Crowbo

The real world leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an intuitive when you get into moods where you turn everything into a song in your head.


----------



## Crowbo

You think the human race isn't making progress and innovating fast enough


----------



## Rventurelli

_You know_ you are an *intuitive* when you are walking around _deeply focused_ on _some subjec_t in which you are looking into _in your phone_, then, suddenly, you put your hand i_n your pocket_ where your cellphone _usually stays_ and get a chill down your spine asking yourself "where is my phone?"


----------



## Shadowhunter

When you're reading in the school cafeteria and don't realize lunch is over until everyone is gone

When you're thinking about something and someone says your name multiple times before you realise they're talking to you

(wow 246 pages!)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you are intuitive when you walk into a room with a clear mission in mind but then forget why you were there in the first place. You leave the room, frustrated and trying to dig for why you were there to no success. Then, when you are in the middle of something else, the reason comes back to you and you are angry at your brain for trolling you.


----------



## Jenko

I'm a bit absent minded at times, don't get me wrong, but I fell like some guys here are confusing being an intuitive for being in the spectrum of autism.


----------



## AlicetheFoodie

Everytime you |read|.


----------



## epicenter

googlebinglady said:


> When people have actually gotten tired of all of your ideas. (I'll admit this is mainly Ne-dom.)


This Ni-dom has this problem, too.:spacecraft-1:

People think I'm way out there in left field or just get stuck on repeat of some certain idea. Then I have to 'tone down' the conversation to what I had for lunch, when the mailman came today, did I put gas in the car...


----------



## blueblaze33

When you have the feELing that your mother is gonna check your phone in five minutes so you delete all your photos, and five minutes later she comes in to check your phone.


----------



## blueblaze33

When you've been thinking so much that you forget you're walking.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you are intuitive when you ramble on about the contents of your mind and people wonder what drugs you're on.


----------



## Crowbo

When you've read so deep into something it gets to the point where if you talk about it you don't know if you're telling the truth or lying.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

when you say something to somebody that you haven't heard anyone else say and suddenly you hear it from someone else within hours of having said it.

Example. I never use nor have I ever heard anyone say "paranormal enthusiast", but when I was typing a post to someone asking me about ghost hunting, I decided to say something different to describe my fascination with the paranormal. Paranormal enthusiast popped into my head, but because I had never heard those two words together like that I googled it and saw it was valid, so went ahead and used it.
Hours later, I'm watching a new Rob **** video and he says "paranormal enthusiast".


----------



## havingadventures

When people say “you’re just being paranoid”, but then all your hunches turn out to be correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danthemanklein

You constantly read into things, and assume things, whether it’d be good or bad, but people complain a lot that you do, even though you can’t help it.


----------



## Temizzle

When talking to some extreme sensors feels like you're reading a kids book out loud


----------



## Purrfessor

Temizzle said:


> When talking to some extreme sensors feels like you're reading a kids book out loud


Except the kids book is filled with buzzwords that taste like nails


----------



## xwsmithx

It took me a while to figure this out, but you know you're an intuitive when having a discussion with a sensor and you automatically read the _meaning_ of something into the discussion and the sensor doesn't.

Here's the specific example that made me realize I was Intuiting and he was Sensing:

Me: A half-truth is no better than a lie, it's a bullshit answer. If a kid says to his mother, "Can I have some candy?" and she says, "Get out of here," and the kid goes to his father and says, "Can I have some candy?" and he says, "What did your mother say?" and the kid says, "She didn't say 'no'." She didn't say no, but she _implied_ no, so it's still no. His answer is a half-truth and therefore a lie.
Him: No, the kid told the truth, she didn't say no.
Me: Ugh, why is this so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Crowbo

When it's not enough to understand the obvious facts of a situation or concept. You must also seek to discover the hidden agenda or message behind it too. To know the thing that's pulling the strings under everyone's nose.


----------



## Guajiro

When you tell to someone's face "You are too good to be true! I don't belive you." and your friends don't understand you because you don't have any proof and a few months later everyone finds out that only the person's name was true and everything else was a lie.

When you say your teacher is bipolar and everyone says you are being biased and a few months later she announces to the class that she will no longer come to school because she is bipolar.

When you stop speaking to person Z because you sense person Z is only interested in money and months later person A tells you person Z stole money from person's A grandmother.

When you tell to person Y you feel like person X is starting to withdraw from you and person Y says you are being paranoid. And 2 months later you encounter person X having fun in your hometown when person X was supposed to be miles away from your hometown.

When you say 5 year old child X is gay and 11 years later the now 16 year old X is comming out to his class.


----------



## Crowbo

When you get annoyed if people state the obvious too much, instead of providing new insights.


----------



## Dissentient

When you follow one of your thoughts so deep down the rabbit hole that you mindf*** yourself.


----------



## mapperky

When you think iNtuition is like Thinking but deeper

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoda

When you live in the world of abundance of ideas, not completely aware of the world of scarce resources.


----------



## Thunal33

When you try for a long time to figure out the hidden meaning behind what someone said, then realize there was actually no hidden meaning.


----------



## Crowbo

You know that the N really means "Naughty"


----------



## jointhecraziness

You know you're an intuitive when:
-You are asked to give a specific example of something that happened but fail because you only remember the general overall pattern of what happened, not the specific details.
-You contradict yourself multiple times in conversations with people
-You never have a for sure answer for anything because everything can be turned into a philosophical debate (this annoys the fooook out of sensors xD)
-You trip walking up the stairs 
-You are an expert at playing devil's advocate 
-Your brain is all over the place and you ramble on and on about things unrelated to the original topic 
-You think more about doing things than actually doing them 
-You have a theory and hypothetical story made up in your mind to explain what's happening around you


----------



## Lunacik

When you're not a Sensor :l


----------



## AncientOak

When you hear about or are invited to a half dozen different events or activites for the weekend, but realize you can't go because you've got far too much to do...yes your sink is full of dishes, your clothes are in piles on your bed and floor, nothing can be found in your shed or garage...but it's not those things that need doing. No, what needs doing is you need to stay home and write down your ideas.....


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When your ideas bounce of one another and another and another... Ne, full of ideas.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

jointhecraziness said:


> You know you're an intuitive when:
> -You are asked to give a specific example of something that happened but fail because you only remember the general overall pattern of what happened, not the specific details.
> -You contradict yourself multiple times in conversations with people
> -You never have a for sure answer for anything because everything can be turned into a philosophical debate (this annoys the fooook out of sensors xD)
> -You trip walking up the stairs
> -You are an expert at playing devil's advocate
> -Your brain is all over the place and you ramble on and on about things unrelated to the original topic
> -You think more about doing things than actually doing them
> -You have a theory and hypothetical story made up in your mind to explain what's happening around you


I do all of these things, but no so much the first and last statement, but the rest definitely... I used to trip up the stairs all the time when I was in high school xD


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

JessGardenia said:


> Your play-pretend games as a kid had ongoing plotlines, worldbuilding, character development, and plot twists. Also, you probably continued said pretend games well into middle school. (or maybe that's just a writer thing, I don't know):laughing:


No, I still do this, and I'm *23.* Its what my day dreaming is.


----------



## Stevester

I never subscribed to this stereotype that Intuitives are clumsy/forgetful/absent-minded, which is odd because that seems to be literally the only negative stereotype about them. I think it's an introversion thing in general. I can easily be in a crowd of 200 people and totally get lost in my own head not even paying attention to what's right in front of me. All introverts have a tendency to shut the outside world without even realizing it IMO.


----------



## Convex

When you think you're very important and special, but the only place that is true is in your head or online.. dammit


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> When you think you're very important and special, but the only place that is true is in your head or online.. dammit


So what does that make you?

Do you even have any achievements to your name? :smug:


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> So what does that make you?
> 
> Do you even have any achievements to your name? :smug:


Too humble to list them


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> Too humble to list them


Why?


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> Why?


I loved that game


----------



## Soso

Everything has a deep complex story behind it, even that old mug your great-grandpa that somehow didn't shatter to pieces and you must figure it out.

You playback something you said earlier in your head and you realize that there were a few holes in that argument of yours... okay maybe a little more than few. 

.. Or maybe the last one is just me because I'm bad lmao.


----------



## eatery125

This thread can be a cancer at times. I walk into things, bang myself on tables, and trip all the time, but I’m a sensor. I even did it when I was little.

I think about my own thoughts and relatively deep concepts, but I’m a sensor.

Does that line of thinking come as naturally to me as some of you? No, but I still can do it.

Gosh.


----------



## Soso

@eatery125 
* *




Weeell, I don't think that by being an Ni/Se dom, or any dominant function, can fully restrict you from doing things that would be easier if your dominant function supported what that "thing" is. It's just gonna be harder depending on your type. And although you may be mistyped, walking into walls or having thoughts (complex or not, lol. I know some people take things too far and I'm not talking about anyone here) isn't restricted to N types or T types. You can be a sensor and have complex thoughts and still walk into walls no problem. I think it's more about how much effort it takes to do a things, practice to "perfect it", how common it is to happen and also how likely it is to occur when you're not consciously thinking "I want to do X". All of that depends on the order of your functions and how developed they are. Also, if I said something anyone here disagrees with please correct me but no roasting I'm weak.


----------



## eatery125

Soso said:


> @eatery125
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeell, I don't think that by being an Ni/Se dom, or any dominant function, can fully restrict you from doing things that would be easier if your dominant function supported what that "thing" is. It's just gonna be harder depending on your type. And although you may be mistyped, walking into walls or having thoughts (complex or not, lol. I know some people take things too far and I'm not talking about anyone here) isn't restricted to N types or T types. You can be a sensor and have complex thoughts and still walk into walls no problem. I think it's more about how much effort it takes to do a things, practice to "perfect it", how common it is to happen and also how likely it is to occur when you're not consciously thinking "I want to do X". All of that depends on the order of your functions and how developed they are. Also, if I said something anyone here disagrees with please correct me but no roasting I'm weak.


Don't roast me either, I'm weaker than @Soso :blushed:

Thanks for being kind.

I was mostly commenting on the apparent tone of the posts, which is like, "You wouldn't believe..." and I guess unless I saw someone running into walls every two minutes, it'd be hard to visualize :tongue:


----------



## Soso

You can guess what the person is going to say when they're half-through their sentence by piecing together recent events and what was said


----------



## SixShotSerenity

Get excited about paying with your fingerprint


----------



## Pippi

You "accomplish" your goals by moving them from the "today" to-do list to the "long-term" to-do list.


----------



## ComingInClutch

You're excited at the idea of joining the up-and-coming Space Force, but lose interest when your friend brings up that the reality would be sitting in a cramped capsule for long periods of time.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you just know.


----------



## zoboomafoo

When you're super smart and very cool 

hella swag


----------



## sosyncd

When you forget your password pretty much every time you log in to pretty much anything online (I've had to call my credit card company every single month since having it to reset my password...quite tragic really).


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Scoobyscoob said:


> When you just know.


I agree. :tongue:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Soso said:


> You can guess what the person is going to say when they're half-through their sentence by piecing together recent events and what was said


Happen to me all the time as i fall in love with mystery , science.


----------



## Curlijessi

When you do or say something that is a result of your own logic and someone asks, how did you figure that out or how did you come up with that or show me where you found that information and you just cant find the data. You forgot the data as soon as you learned it because you already made the connections in your head. So you just say, I forgot where I read that but its true. Or " I just know"


----------



## Pippi

natalioz said:


> ...you go off on seemingly random tangents during conversations.


I'm just trying to give a thorough account of the backstory. Sheesh. :happy:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You know someone isn't trustworthy and you're not wrong, it turns out.


----------



## The Veteran

When you brainstorm with ideas every second.


----------



## Bimbo

When you lose track of time in the bathtub/shower because you're daydreaming.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you just know and it's not necessarily right.


----------



## Pippi

*sigh* I don't know, but I'm bored. A weekly/monthly routine is taking shape, and I think it's close enough to set in stone that I might as well move on now.


----------



## weird roses

you're so caught up thinking about which mbti type fits you the best, so you suddenly walk right into the fridge and stub your toe.


----------



## sosyncd

You go to lunch wearing one white shoe and one black one.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you know someone is just a bad egg. :smile:


----------



## major breakdown

you forget to regularly check your e-mails, then finally do it and realise your uni prof sent you an assignment 5 days ago which is due to today but it's fine bc you're used to winging essays last minute


----------



## major breakdown

lol ok wrong thread, that was for the perceivers but whatever


----------



## Astroglorious

When you're in the street and walk straight into a pole because you were thinking about whether time travel would be possible in a multiverse.


----------



## sweetrice

the normies never understand you, sigh


----------



## St. Gypsy

You have a dream about something and it comes true...again...and again...and again....and again...


----------



## sweetrice

When I'm so amazing and one with the universe
Idk, I cut my finger with a knife the other day for the fifth time or something smh
I need that finger to practice piano smh smh


----------



## Handsome Dyke

u make sensors hate u with ur superiority complex


----------



## Shrodingers drink

When you think “reinventing the wheel” is an activity that occurs while sitting motionless on a couch.


----------



## Thunal33

When you keep yourself up at night thinking about time travel and philosophical questions.


----------



## xwsmithx

Hi all. First time visiting this thread.

You know you're an intuitive when there's a better than 10% chance the next words out of your mouth after some random and unexpected (to the general populace) event are, "I knew it!"


----------



## Caristo

when you have someone in front of you, and you interact with them but your mind is totally elsewhere


----------



## Honey8927

When you know what's about to happen in a novel you are reading before it actually happens 😛😝


----------



## Honey8927

bico77 said:


> when you put the bread in the refrigerator and throw the knife in the trash.


Lmfao true 🤣


----------



## Pikaqiu

When your brain is the best and worst playground when you are bored. Thinking about the possibility of a brighter future, and the impending doom of our species.


----------



## Crowbo

When you have a pristine golden horseshoe shoved way deep up your ass.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

More for Ni than Ne but when you can identify intentions quickly. With Ne, able to find hidden insights about a person or thing.


----------



## 1to9

When you are out hiking on a trail marked by signs, and at every junction you have to walk back to the sign because you missed it and don't know which way to go.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

When the ppl you have known in your life for awhile…a common theme they will say is, “I’m starting to see/get the way you think” or “I’m starting to understand what you’re really about”.

i know it’s a compliment but it kinda feels a bit of an insult.

tend to get many compliments that kinda sounds like insults, if we didn’t know any better.


----------



## ignoregasm

When you kill your wife and kids to show honour to your clan.


----------



## fise

When you're constantly dreaming up ambitious music projects and you never follow through with any of them

A struggle I will forever have 😤


----------



## fise

When you somehow go from listening to Snot to researching Dementia


----------



## tanstaafl28

fise said:


> When you somehow go from listening to Snot to researching Dementia



How does one tell the difference?


----------



## Crowbo

When you don't know how you know. Speaking of which, as I speak, I totally don't know!


----------



## Antiparticle

Crowbo said:


> When you don't know how you know. Speaking of which, as I speak, I totally don't know!


I wanted to write: …. When you don’t know that you are intuitive. 😸


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you know, of course. 🙂


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Also when you


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Scoobyscoob said:


> Also when you


forget to say something when you really should've just it said to begin with. 😄


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Oh, and also coins. 🙂


----------



## Antiparticle

When you know who are fake newbies just by how their energy relates to your posts.

Not even difficult, feels like matching 2 same colors (although sensing colors could be actually very difficult for some of us 😅 second thought)


----------



## Aelthwyn

When you're roused from long involved planning of your novel and have to get your bearings, where am I? what was I doing? ohhhhh riiiight, I'm in bed, I was going to sleep.


----------



## Crowbo

I have no idea.


----------

